# Read this if you want to use your Series2 DVR with a wireless adapter



## TiVoStephen

*[Note: This article is now very out of date -- it was written in 2003 and last updated in 2004.

For updated information; please visit http://www.tivo.com/adapters/ for the latest information about wireless adapter compatibility. Note that most boxes you purchase are now able to complete Guided Setup without having to use a phone line. We also now sell our own TiVo-branded adapter from http://store.tivo.com/ and in addition, the new Series2 DT units have built-in Ethernet.]*

[Updated on 11/18/04 to add information about the D-Link DWL-120 ver. F adapter, and to restructure the article.]

If you'd like to set up your Series2 Standalone DVR to use a wired or wireless adapter, in order to allow you to make connections via broadband and to avoid the use of a phone line, and to allow use of the Home Media Features, here's what you need to know.

First, please read this support article to learn about which adapters are compatible with your Series2 Standalone DVR:
http://www.tivo.com/adapters/
That article is always updated before this post, so that article may have more recent information then the information below.

(What's a Series2 Standalone DVR? Any TiVo-branded unit, any AT&T unit, the Sony SVR 3000, any Toshiba unit, any Pioneer unit, and any Humax unit. For all Philips HDR units and the Sony SVR2000: You have a Series1 unit, and this post doesn't apply. This post also doesn't apply to any DIRECTV with TiVo Receivers -- if you want support for broadband, you'll need to contact DIRECTV and tell them you'd like to request that they make networking support available as a feature.)

NOTE: You will NOT be able to use a wireless adapter to complete Guided Setup. Instead, you will need to use a phone line both during Guided Setup, and probably for the first call afterwards that will download the new software. If you don't have a phone line, you have two options:
Take your unit to a friend or neighbor's house and borrow their phone line. Complete both Guided Setup AND the next call afterwards to download the latest software (see below).
If you have a wired (NOT wireless) adapter that you can borrow or use temporarily, there is one possible workaround to avoid a phone line, described in this thread. (Also, please see this article about "Can I Use My Broadband Connection to Repeat Guided Setup?".)
You will NOT see any networking options until after your adapter is recognized. In order for your adapter to be recognized, you MUST be running the software that supports your adapter.

Here are supported adapters and what version is required:
Linksys WUSB11 v2.6 -- TiVo software version 4.0.1 or later required
Linksys WUSB11 v2.8 -- TiVo software version 4.0.1a or later required
Linksys WUSB11 v3.0 -- TiVo software version 4.0.1b or later required
Linksys WUSB11 v4.0 -- NOT compatible with any DVR
Netgear MA111 v1 -- TiVo software version 4.0.1b or later required
Netgear MA111 v2 -- NOT compatible with any DVR
Belkin F5D6050 v2000 -- TiVo software version 4.0.1b or later required
D-Link DWL-122 -- TiVo software version 4.01b or later required
D-Link DWL-120 ver. E -- TiVo software version 4.0.1b or later required
D-Link DWL-120 ver. F -- TiVo software version 4.0.1c or 5.3b required -- see below for how to get this special software
NOTE: If you have an older TiVo Series2 with a TiVo Service Number that begins with 110, 130 or 140, not all of the above adapters are compatible with your unit. Check the compatible adapters list for details.

If your adapter is NOT listed above, check the compatible adapters list, because there are a few other adapters that are compatible. But, if your adapter is NOT listed in the article, it will most likely NOT work at all. Our apologies for any inconvenience.

You can find out what version of TiVo software you're running by going to the System Information screen, under Messages & Setup. (If you're in the middle of Guided Setup, you can get to the System Information screen by choosing "Other" or "None of the above" from some screens.)

You can find out what the latest software version is by reading this article.

With one exception (see below), you will always automatically receive the latest software when your DVR make its next connection AFTER you complete Guided Setup. So, after you finish Guided Setup, just force another connection to the TiVo service. To force a connection:
TiVo Central -> Messages & Setup -> Settings -> Phone & Network -> Connect to the TiVo service now

This connection must also be made via phone line. You must wait for the call to be fully successful (and note that this call will take up to an hour to complete). The connection status will be listed as "Pending restart" after the software is fully downloaded and ready to be installed. If the call fails for any reason (for example, you picked up the phone line and interrupted the call), just keep trying until the status says "Pending restart." (Note that at some point, you might return to live television automatically. That's okay, the call is still in process; you can go back to the Settings screens to check on the call's status.)

After your connection status says "Pending restart," you can either wait until 2 am for your unit to restart and install the new software automatically, or you can restart it yourself at any time (unplug it, wait a minute, then plug it back in). After the DVR finishes restarting, the latest software will be installed and your wireless adapter will be recognized. See this article if you need help configuring your adapter.

If you'd like to use the D-Link DWL-120 ver. F adapter, you will need to request a special software version that supports that adapter. This software version is NOT delivered by default -- instead, you have to sign up your TiVo Service Number to receive it. Use this web page:
http://research.tivo.com/DLink120/

Follow the instructions on that page to request the software for your unit to support the D-Link DWL-120 ver. F adapter.

Please let me know if you have any questions.

Best regards,
Stephen


----------



## LoadStar

(bump - mods, care to make this sticky?)


----------



## dig_duggler

bee-ump
emailed tivo manager at 4:00
got reply at 4:05 that it was in the pipeline and would be 50 min
downloaded and installed by 6
up and running now
Thank you very much Tivo Manager!


----------



## cman2000

Just sent my TiVo info to [email protected] and hopeful to see a response when they can get to it.


----------



## TiVoStephen

[NOTE added on 5/25/04: When I first started this thread and wrote the below reply on 12-27-03, 4.0.1b had not been released and the only way to get it was to sign up on a priority form or e-mail me. Since 4.0.1b has now been released to all customers, there is no priority form, and there's no need to e-mail me to get 4.0.1b. My first post in the thread above is the latest and current information. Thanks, Stephen]

cman2000 is taken care of...


----------



## matthewwhite

Thanks Steve for sending the update. Steve must work 24/7. I contacted him late last night and the update was ready in less than an hour.

I got the Tivo from my wife for Christmas, (this was a major victory as she is reluctant to adopt "new" technology). When she saw the phone cord running across the living room she would alternate between fits of laughter and mockery. I'd like to thank Steve for sending the update promptly so I could regain my technological pride. Instead of sneering, she simply says "neat."

Now that I have the wireless in place (a D-Link DWL-122), I'm going to slowly plant the seed for the need of the HMO. I predict it will take just about six months. I just missed the free trial, I bet I could have her loving it in a month if she didn't have to agree to spend the $100 first.

Thanks again TiVoOpsMgr...

Matt


----------



## mistereed

Hi, just posted my service number to the email address. Thanks much!


----------



## ufo4sale

why isn't this a sticky yet?


----------



## Dmtalon

Hey everyone,

I just wanted to send out a public thanks to Stephen for quickly making the 4.0.1a update available to me today.

I emailed him and within 5 minutes received a response that said I could force an update in around 50 minutes. 50 minutes later I forced a phone update, and an hour later I had my updates. Restarted the Tivo and it recognized my v2.8 Linksys WUSB11. After a few minutes configuring the wifi / network, I was able to force a second call without the phoneline!! woohoo!!

Thanks again Stephen

Dallace


----------



## ufo4sale

Isn't technology great when it works.


----------



## dig_duggler

I wanted to re-emphasize my amazement and appreciation at the speed and convenience that Tivo Manager has presented in this instance, and just his overall presence here, which isn't required but is done (smartly) at cultivating good customer relationships. It reminds me why I love Tivo and always heartily recommend it, even to my non-techie parents.


----------



## voorson

I am headed to the store tomorrow to get a wireless adapter and a wireless router. I have read the above, does it matter what kind of router I get? I dont think it should. I want to get a Linksys 2.4GHz Wireless-G Access Point router and I will look for an adapter like you suggested. Do I need anything else at this point? 
I have a brand new TiVo.

Thanks


----------



## tomo_kun

now mind you, when he mentiond sony branded, he means the SVR-3000, not the SAT-T60 or the SVR-2000


----------



## TiVoStephen

Absolutely right, tomo_kun, thanks for the clarification. Unfortunately only Series2 standalone units (TiVo 40, 60 and 80 hour, AT&T 40 hour, Sony SVR3000, Toshiba Digital Media Server with TiVo, and Pioneer TiVo-enabled DVD recorders) support broadband.

You'll know if you have the right model if your TiVo Service Number begins with either 110, 130, 140, 1F0, 230, 240, 2F0, 264, 2F4, 275 or 2F5.

[Edit: Oops, fixed my misspelling of tomo_kun's name.]


----------



## Dmtalon

> _Originally posted by voorson _
> *Does it matter what kind of router I get? I dont think it should. I want to get a Linksys 2.4GHz Wireless-G Access Point router and I will look for an adapter like you suggested. Do I need anything else at this point?
> I have a brand new TiVo. Thanks *


I have a Linksys WRT54G (4 port wired router / wifi B/G AP) and I bought the WUSB11B (v2.8) today. I use the wifi router for my laptop(which I'm on now at 54g), my IPAQ5555 (802.11b) and now my Tivo (TCD24004A).

You will need to send an email to Stephen with your Tivo Serial Number so he can set you up to get your updates.

After setting up my Tivo and running through the "guide" I forced a call to Tivo by going to settings / phone settings. This got me version 4.0.1, and emailing Stephen got me 4.0.1a (which you need for the v2.8 adapter)

Hope this all makes sense.

Dallace


----------



## timdaniels

Stephen,

I fired off my email request before reading all of the posts. Sorry!


----------



## futerfas

> _Originally posted by ufo4sale _
> *Isn't technology great when it works. *


 Yep, espesally when you have a 2.6 version


----------



## TiVoStephen

Note: I have updated my first post above to reflect that 4.0.1b (which was previously in beta) is now released as an on-demand release, and replaces 4.0.1a. If you previously requested 4.0.1a, we will be moving you to 4.0.1b over the next few days.

We will work to make getting 4.0.1b as easy as possible, so we are investigating some enhancements to the process. More details forthcoming.

Thanks!

--Stephen


----------



## futerfas

so i'm assuming that all the adapters in 4.0.1a also work in 4.0.1b, right?


----------



## Dmtalon

> _Originally posted by TiVoOpsMgr _
> * If you previously requested 4.0.1a, we will be moving you to 4.0.1b over the next few days.
> 
> We will work to make getting 4.0.1b as easy as possible, so we are investigating some enhancements to the process. More details forthcoming.
> *


This means that over the next couple of days / weeks on one of our call-ins we'll get the latest file? Should be a lot nicer being on wifi vs. a crappy phone line


----------



## futerfas

> _Originally posted by futerfas _
> *so i'm assuming that all the adapters in 4.0.1a also work in 4.0.1b, right? *


 nevermind, i reread tivoopsmgr's post and it does. So will these updates ever be forced onto tivo's, or remain on-demand.


----------



## bedelman

What's with the units that have TSN's that begin with 1F0, 2F0, 2F4, and 2F5 (as noted on the web form)? I don't recognize those prefixes and they don't match the prefixes listed on the rebate forms which lists the valid Series 2 prefixes as 110, 130, 140, 230, 240, 264, and 275.


----------



## futerfas

Mabye there the DVD combo units


----------



## TiVoStephen

"F" units are special units! 

Dmtalon, yes, anyone who currently has 4.0.1a will be getting 4.0.1b on their next connection. You're correct that since you're now using broadband, it should be a very quick download.

Futerfas, you're right that the 4.0.1a supported adapters are also supported with 4.0.1b -- 4.0.1b just adds support for the Linksys WUSB11 v3.0. But now that 4.0.1b is no longer beta software, we'd rather ease confusion by only having one on-demand release (and we'd rather have customer support not have to deal with too many different software versions), so 4.0.1a is being replaced with 4.0.1b.

I'll post next week as to the status of whether or not we will release 4.0.1b to all Series2 customers.

Thanks,
Stephen


----------



## bedelman

> _Originally posted by futerfas _
> *Mabye there the DVD combo units *


Nope -- those are the 264 and 275 units.

The update is that these are "special" units. Hmmm....


----------



## futerfas

According to this website from tivo.com, those model numbers dont even exist! Hmmm...


----------



## TiVoStephen

They exist all right.


----------



## futerfas

Something's fishy, whats so special about the "F" units?


----------



## futerfas

Mabye their "Free" units, or the "Favorite" of the tivos


----------



## patriots2004

Sent my request to upgrade to 4.0.1b. Please confirm that an update will occur @ noon Pacific on 1/1/04. many thanks


----------



## futerfas

Ok, enough about this TiVoOpsMgr, let's get back to the real problem here, the F units  . What's up with those things?


----------



## rseligman

I still don't understand why this is an "on-demand" release. Customers who buy off-the-shelf wireless adapters, including the "preferred" adapter recommended by TiVo, will face failure when installing them. They only way they'll know how to fix it is if they call TiVo support or find links to requesting the new software on TiVo's site.

I'm a tech- and TiVo-savvy customer, and I still wasn't aware of the on-demand software until I had to fly back home after the holidays, leaving an un-networked TiVo with a non-working adapter behind.  If so many in this forum had these problems, just imagine how many "regular" customers also did.

Could the cost of updating the software really be more than the support load and frustration brought on by _not_ updating the software? As I write this, there are probably still many customers out there who are not aware that they need to request a software update!


----------



## TiVoStephen

Rseligman, we are definitely working to make this a general release for all customers instead of an on-demand release. The QE requirements for a general release are much more strict, and require a longer period of testing time. I will update this thread when the release is made available for all customers (although just like any other release, it will take some time before it is rolled out to everyone, to avoid overloading our servers.)

The cost of releasing the software is not a factor in this case. As always, we need to be absolutely certain that there are no issues before releasing software to everyone. But I can promise you that the release will begin as soon as we can.


----------



## rseligman

> _Originally posted by TiVoOpsMgr _
> *Rseligman, we are definitely working to make this a general release for all customers instead of an on-demand release.*


 Good to hear. Sorry, I thought I had read that the cost of releasing the update was a factor. I must have misinterpreted something.

I totally understand the quality requirements. It's just unfortunate that the update couldn't have been completed and released prior to the holiday rush, when it was most needed.


----------



## futerfas

What would be nice if when people complete guided setup or something, a message would pop up saying that if you have these adatpers, go to www.tivo.com for information on how to make them work with the tivo.


----------



## TiVoStephen

I think I implied that cost might have been a factor for not releasing 4.0.1a to everyone earlier on. That was one factor, plus at the time, v2.8 adapters were already being replaced by v3.0 adapters, and so we decided it would be better to keep 4.0.1a an on-demand release until 4.0.1b was ready, which would be on-demand until it could be released to all. That's now our plan! More concrete details next week.

Futerfas, good idea on the message to all. We'll discuss it next week. One factor, though, is that the vast majority of our customers don't have a home network and might be confused by such a message.


----------



## futerfas

> _Originally posted by TiVoOpsMgr _
> *Futerfas, good idea on the message to all. We'll discuss it next week. One factor, though, is that the vast majority of our customers don't have a home network and might be confused by such a message. *


Good point, if there was a way to tell if they plugged in an adapter, even though it might not work, then the message might pop up then, but that doesnt seam like it's possible.

So, who want's to guess how long until 3.2 comes out


----------



## Timber

Added a Linksys WUSB11 today, couldn't have been easier!

-=Tim=-


----------



## jaquade

Now that Linksys has USB Adapters that support Wireless G, any
ideas when Tivo will support G. The transfer time from one
unit to another is very slow.


----------



## TiVoStephen

Jaquade, we haven't announced a timeline yet for G support, but it is something we are working on.

Folks, we've processed the priority list submissions late last night, and again just now (so any submissions from yesterday are good to go, and any from this morning will be authorized for 4.0.1b as of 2:05pm today).

See this page for instructions: http://research.tivo.com/401bpriority/401binstructions.html on how to get 4.0.1b after you've been authorized.

We will process the forms again tonight around 8pm Pacific. Hope you're all enjoying your "new year" weekend!

Best regards,
Stephen


----------



## kjack7

Added the D-Link DWL-122 unit. No problems, everying came up and worked fine.


----------



## rookie

I've looked thru the TiVo website regarding Wireless connections and I'm looking for assistance confirming what I think I need. All I want to do at this point is use the HMO option to do multi-room viewing between my 2 TiVo units. I don't have a home network. 1) Am I correct that all I need is a Wireless USB adapter (leaning toward the Linksys WUSB12) for each TiVo unit, along with signing up for HMO...??? My assumption is that I would only need to add a wireless router from my PC if I wanted to take advantage of Photos, remote scheduling, etc... But I wouldn't need it for multi-room viewing. 2) Lastly...if I did add the wireless router and had my PC always connected to a network (DSL or even constant dial up) would my TiVo units be able to get their nightly program updates without calling in via phone line? This would be handy for one of my units that doesn't have easy access to a phone jack. Thanks...this forum is a great resource.


----------



## Dmtalon

> _Originally posted by rookie _
> *My assumption is that I would only need to add a wireless router from my PC if I wanted to take advantage of Photos, remote scheduling, etc... But I wouldn't need it for multi-room viewing. 2) Lastly...if I did add the wireless router and had my PC always connected to a network (DSL or even constant dial up) would my TiVo units be able to get their nightly program updates without calling in via phone line? This would be handy for one of my units that doesn't have easy access to a phone jack. Thanks...this forum is a great resource. *


As far as I know, The Tivo units can not do "adhoc" connections so you will need some sort of wireless adapter to put both Tivo's together. To answer your last question, yes the nightly calls would / could go through the wifi connection.

In fact, I'm still a pretty good Tivo n00b so, I'm not sure that the Tivo will still use the phone line if you have a wifi/network adapter plugged in or not, that would be a question someone else would have to answer.


----------



## hurstonp

I have the D-Link DWL-122 adapter and an 802.11b network at my house but no land line. I went to a friend's house to set up my new Tivo and went through the guided setup and realized I had to get 4.0.1b software to allow my adapter to work. I filled out the form last night to request the software, but since I couldn't leave my Tivo at my friend's house, how do I know when I have been "approved" to download it. I can use the phone line at work, but I don't really want to be toting it to work every day if I can help it.

TIA


----------



## futerfas

You can set up a P2P connection between two tivos with two Wireless USB adapters. They have to be on the same channel, which you can set up. You wont be able to use it as an alternative to getting guide data over the phone line, or be able to get music and photos. More information at http://customersupport.tivo.com/tivoknowbase/root/public/tv2007.htm?


----------



## TiVoStephen

hurstonp, we're authorizing users to receive 4.0.1b at least twice a day currently, so if you submitted yesterday, then you'll definitely get the update on the next time you call today.

[Edit: Typo]


----------



## rookie

Thanks for the info futerfas.


----------



## mherdeen

I want to setup wireless connection for TIVO to replace phone line (and eventually use HMO) Reading all the posts here have confused the hell out of me. I have an 80 hour Tivo series 2 running version 4.0.1-01-2-240. Tivo service # begins with 240.

I currently have a wireless network in place at home supporting 5 computers (2 wired 3 wireless).

Can someone please tell me exaclty what wireless adapter will work with little to no tweaking and do I need to request an upgrade to my Tivo to support this?? Any help would be most appreciated. I'm sure the answers are here in this forum somewhere but after all the reading I've done I'm just too confused to sort it all out.

THANK YOU!! 

Michael
[email protected]


----------



## TiVoStephen

Hi Michael,

I think this article will straighten things out:
http://www.tivo.com/adapters/

A lot of people in your situation would use the Linksys WUSB12 wireless adapter; that will work with your existing network and software version right away.

Hope that helps.

Best regards,
Stephen


----------



## bedelman

If you look through the list of adapters at http://www.tivo.com/adapters you will note that some of them have asterisks next to their entries which indicate that an update is required.

Based on your software version, I would suggest that you get either the Microsoft MN-510 adapter or the LinkSys WUSB12 adapter which should still be available and haven't been "revised" like the others (where you have to worry about the version number). Alternatively, I did see a number of the LinkSys WUSB11 version 2.6 adapters at my local Wal-Mart the other day. You may want to check those out as well (but you need to make sure that it says "Version 2.6" on the box.


----------



## mherdeen

You guys rock!! thanks for the quick response, heading to Best Buy now to pick up an adapter.

Michael


----------



## hurstonp

Thanks Stephen! I was able to connect at work, get the 4.0.1b update, and as soon as it restarted I was on the wireless network and it was very easy to get set up. I'm now adding season passes during my free time and it's addicting! Mark me down as a Tivo believer.

Thanks again.


----------



## SciLogix

My new HDVR2 from Hughes won't work with my Vonage service, but I did buy a Linksys WUSB11 v2.8 adapter and it's all setup to work. So, when I called DirecTV and asked them to force the software update, they said this wasn't going to work. Anyone know what gives?


----------



## futerfas

You can't use the Wireless adapters with a directivo without doing some serious hacking to the unit. If you want, check out the underground section and they can help you wou with that


----------



## SciLogix

I'll find an old external modem!  thx


----------



## Jim Wilke

Well, I may have been too hasty. I emailed Stephen, had him send me the updated software. I have a NetGear 614 router which is G format only so I bought a LinkSys USB adapter that works either B or G. I ran guided setup again but Tivo doesn't see my adapter, presumably since it is seeing the network in G format. At this point, I am not going to change my router just to hook up my TiVo and now I have a $79 adapter I didn't need. I intend to buy a second laptop so I guess I'll plug this adapter into the laptop for now and wait until TiVo gets their act together and supports G.


----------



## Jim Wilke

> _Originally posted by bedelman _
> *If you look through the list of adapters at http://www.tivo.com/adapters you will note that some of them have asterisks next to their entries which indicate that an update is required.
> 
> Based on your software version, I would suggest that you get either the Microsoft MN-510 adapter or the LinkSys WUSB12 adapter which should still be available and haven't been "revised" like the others (where you have to worry about the version number). Alternatively, I did see a number of the LinkSys WUSB11 version 2.6 adapters at my local Wal-Mart the other day. You may want to check those out as well (but you need to make sure that it says "Version 2.6" on the box. *


This is the one I have but TiVo doesn't see it or at least I don't think so. In settings, it doesn't give me the option to choose to hook up via network/TCP/IP so I assume that is because it doesn't see the USB adapter and therefore figures my only option is to hook up via phone.


----------



## Geraint

I have a pioneer dvr 810H. It is connected to a samsung directtv box. I am having problems connecting to tivo by phone or wireless network.

When I connect by phone I can do the test connection and the initial set up call - both of them short calls. However, having now signed up for tivo plus the machine needs to do a larger download. I can dial connect and start downloading but about 5 minutes into the download the call fails every time. It always says that the call was interrupted. I have tried this about 25 times now. I have call waiting disabled through the menu. I must point out that my telephone service is VOIP thru cablevision.

Anyway, instead I have bought a D-Link DWL-122 which I have connected to the tivo. I have also set the dial prefix to ",#401" . I then restarted the tivo unit. The wireless adapter shows two green lights. I know that the wireless network reaches this spot in the house because I put my powerbook with airport extreme right next to it and it worked fine. (My wireless network is driven by a d-link non-extreme wireless router with DHCP) However I get no option in the setup menus to setup a network - wireless or wired.

I'm sure that I am doing SOMETHING wrong but I am stuck at this point. Any advice?

geraint


----------



## futerfas

When running guided setup, you can only use wired network adapters. Otherwise, you need to use the phone line to do guided setup.


----------



## tpatch

Thanks for all the info in this thread. I upgraded my software and then got a Netgear MA111 wireless USB adapter. Works great.

FYI, Netgear has a rebate right now so you can get the MA111 for under $40. It's nice not having the telephone cord going across the floor.

Does a broadband connection allow Tivo to download quicker? And/or more frequently? Just curious.

Andy


----------



## bedelman

> _Originally posted by Jim Wilke _
> *This is the one I have but TiVo doesn't see it or at least I don't think so. In settings, it doesn't give me the option to choose to hook up via network/TCP/IP so I assume that is because it doesn't see the USB adapter and therefore figures my only option is to hook up via phone. *


OK -- so you have the Linksys WUSB11 or WUSB12 adapter? If it's the WUSB11, which version?

What version of the TiVo software are you running? (it shows in the System Information screen)

You will have to put your Netgear router into mixed mode though (although the TiVo should see the USB adapter regardless of whether or not it can "see" your network)


----------



## bedelman

> _Originally posted by tpatch _
> *Does a broadband connection allow Tivo to download quicker? And/or more frequently? Just curious.*


Just faster -- not necessarily more frequently (unless you have HMO in which case it does a mini-check to see if there are any remotely schedule events it needs to handle.


----------



## Geraint

I got my tivo set up wirelessly! Hoorah. It tokk me 10 days but I'm there. I have a variety of left over bits if anyone is interested and maybe a few answers. Additional usb adapter, 100 feet of phone line, phone over power line adaptors.....

You need a phone for the initial setup. That gets you local dialing numbers and the first schedule. This allowed me to use the tivo and see tv.

I then signed up for the plus service and finally connected by phone again because I could not get the wireless c onnection recognised - no menu option revealed itself. The second phone connection was a 70 min download with new software which once it has installed itself saw the wireless adapter after which set up was a breeze.

So, you need two - 2 - initial phone set ups, not one. 

Geraint


----------



## dwichman

Received my 40Hr Series2 in the mail yesterday. Hooked it up as per instructions. Sent a request last night at around 8pm to be updated to 4.0.1b software since I had a D-Link DWL-122 waiting to go. Woke up this morning to a message that said my software had been updated, to 4.0.1b indeed. Plugged in my D-Link DWL-122 and rebooted to be sure. TiVo said it had to update my Wireless adaptor's firmware, and it did, pretty slick. Then I completed the steps in the Network Settings and I was done.

No more phone line!

TiVoOps guy, thanks for making the process easy and sending out the update in such a timely fashion.


----------



## TiVoStephen

Hi folks! I'm updating my first post to reflect that we are now releasing 4.0.1b automatically to all new TiVo and Sony Series2 standalone customers.

If you set up a new Series2 DVR that has never called our servers previously, you don't need to do anything to get 4.0.1b -- no form submissions, no e-mails to me -- it's automatic! After you complete Guided Setup, your first connection will download 4.0.1b.

If you signed up for the Home Media Option free trial or for Home Media Option, you should already have received 4.0.1b.

Otherwise, for any other Series2 DVR that's already set up and connecting to the TiVo service: We are beginning the rollout process this week. It'll start slowly at first, and then eventually get to all of you. You can either wait to get 4.0.1b, or if you need it sooner, you can sign up for it using the priority form (http://research.tivo.com/401bpriority/401bpriority.html/).

Let me know if you have any questions or problems!

[Edit for clarification]


----------



## futerfas

So will it still be that extremely long software version number, or does this release shorten it? And for the people that allready have it, I'm assuming that nothing will happen to them.


----------



## TiVoStephen

Hi futerfas,

Since 4.0.1b is now released and being rolled out ("throwing the big switch" in the old parlance), it has a nice new short version string.

Anyone who had the old long version string will get the new short version string in a few days. It'll be another software download and reboot, but that will happen very quickly since you're on broadband now. The two versions are bit for bit identical except for the length of the version number string.


----------



## gudac

Hope I'm not off the track here, but I use the Apple Airport. I don't have broadband available at my home and for my TiVo to connect daily it is a Toll Call. With the broadband option I put a Belkin USB to WiFi 802.11b adapter on my TiVo and it communicates with my Apple Airport. The Airport is one of original ones. 802.11b with a modem that makes a Dial Up connection. Not the fastest, but now my TiVo updates via the Internet and i avoid the daily toll calls.


----------



## Jim Wilke

> _Originally posted by bedelman _
> *OK -- so you have the Linksys WUSB11 or WUSB12 adapter? If it's the WUSB11, which version?
> 
> What version of the TiVo software are you running? (it shows in the System Information screen)
> 
> You will have to put your Netgear router into mixed mode though (although the TiVo should see the USB adapter regardless of whether or not it can "see" your network) *


I have several problems that probably can't be solved:

1. My adapter is a Linksys WUSB54G which is not on the approved list.
2. My software is 4.0.1 - 01 - 2 - 240. I ran guided setup again a week ago after I supposedly was sent the update but it didn't seem to 'take.' When I go to 'Phone and Network Setup' there is no option to select 'Wireless Network.'
3. My wireless network router is a NetGear WGR614 which runs in 'G' mode only; I don't believe it will go to mixed mode. The adapter will run in B or G but the router won't so I am, in a word, screwed. For now.

Actually, this is no big deal to me. I have a separate phone line that is rarely used and my TiVo uses this line through a wireless modem hookup. It probably connects 85-90% of the time. What I think I'll do is.....wait. In a few months, TiVo will roll out full G support and I'll switch over then.


----------



## Michael Becker

I have had a series 2 for little over a year. It has the latest software on it. I have been on digital cable. I just went down and bought a directtv with a tivo. Will I be able to connect the two tivos with a wireless or wire ethernet adapter so that I will be able to view what I recorded on the other tivo? I have heard that you do not have to be part of the home media option to do this. I was just concerned if the 2 tivos are compatible, series 2 and a directtv tivo. Also, will my older tivo be able to record two programs at once or is that what the directtv tivo does exclusively. What difference are there between the two? Do they both offer the exact same options? I know the directtv tivo is a 35 hour model only.
Thanks for the help.
Mike


----------



## bedelman

> _Originally posted by Jim Wilke _
> *I have several problems that probably can't be solved:
> 
> 1. My adapter is a Linksys WUSB54G which is not on the approved list.*


You are right, but perhaps it will in the future*



2. My software is 4.0.1 - 01 - 2 - 240. I ran guided setup again a week ago after I supposedly was sent the update but it didn't seem to 'take.' When I go to 'Phone and Network Setup' there is no option to select 'Wireless Network.'

Click to expand...

*You won't see the option until a supported adapter is attached*



3. My wireless network router is a NetGear WGR614 which runs in 'G' mode only; I don't believe it will go to mixed mode. The adapter will run in B or G but the router won't so I am, in a word, screwed. For now.

Click to expand...

*As far as I know, most 802.11g routers will run in mixed-mode. In some cases, it's necessary to update the firmware in the router. Although you'd still have to change out your USB adapter since it's not currently supported. I just checked Netgear's site and it is indicated that it will support both modes -- http://www.netgear.com/products/details/WGR614.asp?view=


----------



## dk_dynamite

I have the Linksys WUSB11 (ver. 2.6) and a Tivo Series2 DVR running version 4.0.1b.2003.12.02-1731-01-2-240.

For some reason, my Tivo unit is unable to maintain a connection with my wireless network. The connection is established initially (IP is issued in my router logs and the Tivo software on my PC shows my unit). 

But then the connection fails with the following error: "Warning: Local gateway unreachable."

I did try connecting the WUSB11 to my laptop and it worked fine...

Any thoughts?


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg

FYI, COMP USA is selling the Netgear MA111 wireless USB plugin (can sit right on the back of the unit) for $29.99, after a rebate.

My brand-new Tivo downloaded the 4.0.1b update, and just now I plugged in the MA111. It was immediately recognized, and I was able to enter in my 128 bit WEP key on my hidden network (I don't broadcast its' name) , and everything went well on the first try. 

Thank you TiVo people! Now, about wireless G...


----------



## tivofanatic

I have the Pioneer 810H, Linksys USB and updated the software to 5.2.1. For some reason I do not have the option to edit the network. I have the option of Phone and Network, then the next option is Phone - there is no choice of changing the Network. I have unplugged the TIVO and the system has reset on it's own, but still no option to set up the network. Please help!


----------



## dk_dynamite

> _Originally posted by dk_dynamite _
> *I have the Linksys WUSB11 (ver. 2.6) and a Tivo Series2 DVR running version 4.0.1b.2003.12.02-1731-01-2-240.
> 
> For some reason, my Tivo unit is unable to maintain a connection with my wireless network. The connection is established initially (IP is issued in my router logs and the Tivo software on my PC shows my unit).
> 
> But then the connection fails with the following error: "Warning: Local gateway unreachable."
> 
> I did try connecting the WUSB11 to my laptop and it worked fine...
> 
> Any thoughts? *


I actually resolved my own issue. Initially, I had WEP (40-bit) enabled. Once I disabled it, everything worked fine. I was then able to re-enable WEP at 128-bit and everything continued to work fine. Not sure why the initial encryption did not work, but it's all good now.


----------



## bedelman

> *I have the Pioneer 810H, Linksys USB and updated the software to 5.2.1. For some reason I do not have the option to edit the network. I have the option of Phone and Network, then the next option is Phone - there is no choice of changing the Network. I have unplugged the TIVO and the system has reset on it's own, but still no option to set up the network. Please help!*


Which LinkSys USB? WUSB11 or WUSB12? If it's the WUSB11, which version (look under the black velcro strip on the bottom)? If it's a different LinkSys adapter (the 802.11g one for example), the WUSB11 and WUSB12 are the only ones that work.

(Note -- this assumes that you're referring to the wireless LinkSys adapters. They also make ethernet USB adapters, some which work with TiVo)

FYI -- the official list of supported adapters can be found at http://www.tivo.com/adapters


----------



## tivofanatic

I have Linksys WUSB11g 802.54g wireless.


----------



## bedelman

> _Originally posted by tivofanatic _
> *I have Linksys WUSB11g 802.54g wireless. *


 That adapter is currently not supported, which is why you're not getting the network options.


----------



## futerfas

You need a 802.11b adapter. Check out www.tivo.com/adapters for currentlty supported adapters


----------



## spelcheker

Heads up everyone. Best buy is now selling the WUSB11 for 40 bucks after rebate, so I picked one up. However, there is no way to tell from the box what version it is. Linksys has changed the packaging. 


WAIT! There it is! In exTREMEly small print under the UPC. 

WUSB v2.8-pkg-30610A


Neeeeverrrr Mind...


(This phenomenon seems to be related to the one where I ask "Where are the green peas?" at the grocery store and the guy says, "Right next to you, Sir.")


----------



## jedgolf

little disapointed, purchased the recommended adapter from Tivo website; received linksys 3.0 which apparently doen't work with Pioneer product (even though I assumed I was being directed to the 3.0 version because of my service number prefix of 275). Now I have to wait 2 more days for the system upgrade to 5.2.1a to determine if this HMO is of any value.


----------



## antalo

> _Originally posted by Jim Wilke _
> *I have several problems that probably can't be solved:
> 
> 1. My adapter is a Linksys WUSB54G which is not on the approved list.
> 2. My software is 4.0.1 - 01 - 2 - 240. I ran guided setup again a week ago after I supposedly was sent the update but it didn't seem to 'take.' When I go to 'Phone and Network Setup' there is no option to select 'Wireless Network.'
> 3. My wireless network router is a NetGear WGR614 which runs in 'G' mode only; I don't believe it will go to mixed mode. The adapter will run in B or G but the router won't so I am, in a word, screwed. For now.
> 
> Actually, this is no big deal to me. I have a separate phone line that is rarely used and my TiVo uses this line through a wireless modem hookup. It probably connects 85-90% of the time. What I think I'll do is.....wait. In a few months, TiVo will roll out full G support and I'll switch over then. *


I have the same set up this young man has. I don't have any problems using the Linksys WUSB11, but it wont recognize the WUSB54g. My TIVO software version is still 4.0.1-01 etc.... I don't have 4.0.1a or b .
How do I get the ...b version ? I have lifetime the whole nine yards.

I have another question, not related here, but I am sure some of you guys can help me out. I have 4 TIVOs, 2 series 1 and 2 series 2. The series ones are modified for airnet, so everything is going through my network (wireless) The big question is, is there a way to set up the TIVO remotes for 4 different modes ? I can't find any setup to change remote settings. There are only two even if I find the set up procedures. I have to cover up the receivers in the TIVO to make sure I don't delete programs. I already did so and I am afraid one of these days it will happen again.
So please save my sanity.
antalo


----------



## tomo_kun

Stupid question, but if i enter my TiVo Service Number from my DirecTV DVR with TiVo, will i get the update?


----------



## futerfas

You can put it in, but nothings gonna happen


----------



## TiVoStephen

FYI, pretty soon I'll be updating the top post and we'll be pulling down the priority request form, since almost all Series2 standalone units now have 4.0.1b.


----------



## kupe

> _Originally posted by Jim Wilke _
> *I have several problems that probably can't be solved:
> 1. My adapter is a Linksys WUSB54G which is not on the approved list.
> *


I simply can't believe the the lack of 802.11g adapter support can continue much longer. 802.11b hardware is starting to turn up in the store cutout bins. This is NOT a technology that Tivo can hang it's hat on much longer- and by that I mean a couple months at most.

Not to mention that 802.11b is hobbling the potential of HMO, particularly in regard to Multi-room viewing.

PLEASE Tivo- we need this yesterday!

Dave


----------



## DZeckhausen

> _Originally posted by kupe _
> *I simply can't believe the the lack of 802.11g adapter support can continue much longer. 802.11b hardware is starting to turn up in the store cutout bins. This is NOT a technology that Tivo can hang it's hat on much longer- and by that I mean a couple months at most.
> 
> Not to mention that 802.11b is hobbling the potential of HMO, particularly in regard to Multi-room viewing.
> 
> PLEASE Tivo- we need this yesterday! *


 You got that right!! I received my Tivo last week and immediately ordered a Linksys wireless-G access point and a WUSB54G adapter. Of course it didn't work and it was only after I came here that I discovered why. So I ran out and bought a hobbled WUSB11B adapter and, thankfully, was able to set the Linksys access point to mixed mode (802.11g & 802.11b).

I suppose I should be thankful that there's such a thing as eBay to buy up our mistakes!  I even made a plug for Tivo in my eBay ad for the WUSB54G.
See eBay item: 3077369177

I can't wait for the new 802.11g and USB 2.0 software drivers. I'm also looking forward to a much better user interface for managing our music collection with Tivo. I'm bummed that it doesn't work with the songs I've purchased via iTunes. But it's a huge leap over what I had a week ago.


----------



## drusoicy

Hi all,

I am trying to help myself here, but so many different options and conversations are making my head spin!  

I need a little help, hopefully not asking too much.

I am expecting my Pioneer 810H to arrive on Thursday. I have a WRT54G Linksys router, and wireless network at home. Currently it is G-Only, but I realize I need to change it to B/G Mixed. All is well there.

Aside from that, what do I need to do to get the Tivo on the network, and at what step can I do it? What adapters work with the 810H?

Thanks so much for any help.

Andru


----------



## beecherc

> _Originally posted by TiVoOpsMgr _
> *FYI, pretty soon I'll be updating the top post and we'll be pulling down the priority request form, since almost all Series2 standalone units now have 4.0.1b. *


I love my Tivo, run NT, XP and Linux at home, am wireless but . .

I'm unfortunately one of the Directv people (w/ Samsung 4040R running 3.1.1b and service = 381) who, as near as I can tell, are some sort of outcast subgroup. Is this true? How can I upgrade my system? It successfully made the connection as recently as yesterday. What is the deal? Why are we not getting the upgrade?


----------



## futerfas

> _Originally posted by drusoicy _
> *Hi all,
> 
> I am trying to help myself here, but so many different options and conversations are making my head spin!
> 
> I need a little help, hopefully not asking too much.
> 
> I am expecting my Pioneer 810H to arrive on Thursday. I have a WRT54G Linksys router, and wireless network at home. Currently it is G-Only, but I realize I need to change it to B/G Mixed. All is well there.
> 
> Aside from that, what do I need to do to get the Tivo on the network, and at what step can I do it? What adapters work with the 810H?
> 
> Thanks so much for any help.
> 
> Andru *


 Check out www.tivo.com/adapters they have all the listed working adapters that you can use


----------



## futerfas

> _Originally posted by beecherc _
> *I love my Tivo, run NT, XP and Linux at home, am wireless but . .
> 
> I'm unfortunately one of the Directv people (w/ Samsung 4040R running 3.1.1b and service = 381) who, as near as I can tell, are some sort of outcast subgroup. Is this true? How can I upgrade my system? It successfully made the connection as recently as yesterday. What is the deal? Why are we not getting the upgrade? *


 DirecTiVo units aren't getting the upgrade. This was DirecTV's decision, not TiVo's.


----------



## BigW

Hi, I just hooked up my Toshiba SD-H400 yesterday. It is currently still hooked up to the phone line, but I have purchased a Linksys WUSB11 v3 for hookup to my wireless network. Now according to the top post, I need software version 5.1.1b. So I looked at the system information on my unit and the software version is listed as 5.1-01-2-264. It is not obvious to me if this version is correct for use with the aforementioned wireless adapter. If it is not, I assume I can just submit a request for the right version via the link in the top post? Thanks.


----------



## beecherc

> _Originally posted by futerfas _
> *DirecTiVo units aren't getting the upgrade. This was DirecTV's decision, not TiVo's. *


Is there a work around for 3.1.1b? I have seen work arounds for everything up to 3.0 and now see that 4.0 and up is officially supported(?).


----------



## drusoicy

So apprently I can use the WUSB12 with my 810H...but I will need a software upgrade, correct?

If I am using TiVo BASIC, will I still get the upgrade, or is it only for TiVo Plus? If that is the case, does that mean I cant use wireless?

Also, at what step in the setup process can I go wireless?


----------



## bedelman

I believe the WUSB12 will work without any upgrade for the Pioneer since it comes with version 5.2 of the TiVo software. Check out the official supported adapter page at http://www.tivo.com/adapters . You should get any software upgrades regardless of whether or not you're running TiVo Plus. Wireless works with TiVo Basic.


----------



## WarEagle

My setup is the same as BigW. I have the Toshiba SD-H400 with the Linksys WUSB11 v3.0 adapter. I have had the Tivo for just over a week, and this week I tried to connect it to my network. The lights on the adapter come on, so it is getting power, however, I cannot find the wireless setup. I am at work right now, so I don't know the exact tivo software version number, but it does start with 5.1. Anyway, after hooking up the adapter, I went to settings->phone and network->edit phone or network settings, but in here, there are only phone settings, I cannot find any way to get to the network settings. So it sounds to me like the Tivo is not recognizing my adapter. Any ideas?


----------



## BigW

OK, for lack of any new information here, I just tried hooking up the wireless adapter to see if it would work. Worked just fine! The setup menus recognized that the adapter had been hooked up and found my network without any problem. The test connection also came back with good status. I did not force a connection with the TiVo service, but I will check when the last successful connection was found tomorrow.


----------



## thatgirlsab

I too have a Toshiba SD-H400. From what I can tell, I need to connect to the TiVo service once more, which means I need to drag the box to my boyfriend's house to use his land line again. I am hoping that during this second phone call I will get the updated software for the Toshiba box and then see the network options in the Phone Settings menu...?


----------



## BigW

Thatgirlsab, I am no expert, but I do not *think* you have to connect to a land line to do this. From your post, it looks like you have already done the guided setup. Before you drag your box over to your friends house, just try hooking up the wireless adapter. When I did this, a new message appeared in the messages area indicating a wireless adapter was detected and I was able to do my setup. After that I did a test connection which indicated all was well. As far as I can tell, there was no land line call made (I did still have my phone line hooked up during this setup).


----------



## Jcooper93

I have a Linksys WUSB12 hooked up to my Series2 Tivo (service number begins with 240) so it should work. But it isn't. My software version is 4.0.1b. My router works fine. Am I missing something?

J


----------



## thatgirlsab

> _Originally posted by BigW _
> *Thatgirlsab, I am no expert, but I do not *think* you have to connect to a land line to do this. From your post, it looks like you have already done the guided setup. Before you drag your box over to your friends house, just try hooking up the wireless adapter. When I did this, a new message appeared in the messages area indicating a wireless adapter was detected and I was able to do my setup. After that I did a test connection which indicated all was well. As far as I can tell, there was no land line call made (I did still have my phone line hooked up during this setup). *


That's the problem though...even after I did Guided Setup, I plugged in my wireless adapter and it was not found. And there was no "edit phone or network settings" option in the menu...just "edit phone settings." I'm using the Netgear MA111 which is supposed to be supported in Toshiba TiVo software version 5.1.1b, so I think I need to call in and download that one. However, I haven't signed up for service yet as I'm using the TiVo Basic service that came with the box, so I don't know if my box will even be recognized. I want to sign up for the TiVo Plus trial but at this point have to do that with a phone line too...aargh. 

Thanks for your reply...I am hoping that after I try another call or two I get the latest software for my box and also am able to get the magic message indicating a wireless adapter was detected!

I found this message (h t t p://research.tivo.com/401bpriority/401binstructions.html) that I assume was the page you got after you submitted a priority upgrade request, which looks like is no longer needed.

I guess the most frustrating part is that I called Toshiba tech support and they weren't helpful at all. I called TiVo tech support and got a maze of automated options that eventually instructed me to call Toshiba.

Oh well...I'm not one to give up too easily!


----------



## thatgirlsab

Okay...I've got an update.

To recap, I have a Toshiba SD-H400 and a Netgear MA111. I do not have a land line, so I unpacked the new box and dialed into guided setup from my boyfriend's house. After completing guided setup, I went home and plugged it in, only to find that it would not recognize my wireless adapter -- I didn't get the "edit phone and network settings" option, only "edit phone settings."

So tonight, I brought the box back over the my boyfriend's place and dialed in again. I signed up for the TiVo Plus free trial so that my box's info would be in TiVo's system. In the same phone call, it downloaded the new software, version 5.1.1b. I restarted the machine and it now sees my wireless adapter! Success!

A few things to know: when the box is calling in, after a few minutes it will go to Live TV. You can still press the TiVo button and go into System Information to see what the status of your call is. It will say something like "Downloading...phone in use" while it's connected and then go to "Loading data" when it disconnects. Then it will say "pending restart."

Once you restart, you should hopefully see the new software version in your system info. If you do not, force a call to TiVo and try it again...I think I may have gotten lucky...I was expecting to have to make two separate phone calls to get it to work.

Good luck, everyone! Now I can enjoy my first TiVo...I can't wait!


----------



## WarEagle

I got my wireless connection working Saturday, but I had some problems along the way. As I said in my previous post, first it did not see that I had an adapter. It took a couple of days and a few restarts before some magic happened and it saw it. Then I set up the connection, and it said it had the wireless connection. But when I tried to actually connect, it did not work. Then, when changing some settings, the system rebooted. The next few times I tried setting up the network, I kept having a problem with the system rebooting. And it would also reboot in the middle of a reboot. Usually, I didn't have time to sit there and count the reboots, but many times it booted at least twice. Anyway, I eventually got all my settings set correctly, and IT WORKED!! I have not had any problems since.


----------



## TiVoStephen

Folks, sorry to not answer all of the questions here sooner. I just wanted to post here to say that the first post in this thread has been updated since 4.0.1b (and similarly 5.1.1b and 5.2.1a for Toshiba and Pioneer respectively) are now released to all customers. You will receive the latest software version on your first call to the TiVo service after completing Guided Setup.

Bottom line, you must complete Guided Setup with a phone line, and probably use a phone line for one more call to get the latest software. If you don't see the network setup options, that means your adapter isn't recognized. Check to make sure it's a supported adapter, and then check to see that you have the latest software. Let me know if you have questions.

Best regards,
Stephen


----------



## faztcobra

Boy, where was this thread a few days ago? Better yet, where was I?  It detailed everything that I've been through on my own. This thread would have saved me some frustration and *several* trips to a friend's house for use of a telephone if I had found it sooner. Anyway, it took 3 days, but I got everything working!


----------



## John Wilson

I have a chance to buy a WUSB111 v2.5 from someone. I had him confirm that it is v2.5. It isn't mentioned in any threads about compatibility so I'm asking here if anyone has had sucess using it in their wireless network.

Thanks for any and all replies.

John


----------



## musictoo

Has anyone found a wired USB network adapter connected to a wireless bridge to be any faster than a wireless USB adapter? Just wondering. Gettin' itchy for that G stuff to come down the pike. In the meantime I've set the quality setting to the lowest to speed up the transfers. Waaayyy to slow at the moment. Also I can confirm that both my 2 day old and my 4 month old S2's are at 4.01b without any intervention on my part.


----------



## futerfas

there is a thread about someone who used a wired adapter to a wireless-g bridge.


----------



## musictoo

Thanks! Found it.


----------



## bkeith

I don't understand why support wasn't implemented for the Prism chipset, which would have automatically enabled a wide range of adapters. Netstumbler, Knoppix and PHLAK did so, albeit for different reasons, but it seems like one way to go that would get a lot of people up and running, without having to hunt around for a few specific models.

Is this likely to come any time soon?


----------



## bbbronks

I guess this is a dumb question, but could someone explain to me simply what the benefit of using a wireless adapter is?
I'm not sure I even understand the basic setup---is the idea that my broadband modem signal goes through a router that allows me to connect my PC to the internet, and also go to this wireless thing that then gives my TiVo the ability to download program guide data without using the phone? I get that, but are there any other benefits?
Thanks.


----------



## bkeith

Isn't that enough?

Oh, and "Sure. Correct, with an appropriate wireless router. Not much".


----------



## antalo

> _Originally posted by faztcobra _
> *Boy, where was this thread a few days ago? Better yet, where was I?  It detailed everything that I've been through on my own. This thread would have saved me some frustration and several trips to a friend's house for use of a telephone if I had found it sooner. Anyway, it took 3 days, but I got everything working! *


If You have a S2 TIVO, you don't need a phone. Simply plug in the USB adapter and you may have to unplug and plug the TIVO in or do a "restart" on it. It will recognise the adapter and will provide you with the setup screen.

I didn't use a phone. Of course if you plug in a phone line, it will reconise it.
antalo


----------



## BlueXanaX

Thanks, this is what I was going to do next with my 2 Direct Tivo SD DVR 40's. I have one upgraded to 243 hours, the other I am working on, and had a question, but it is not related to networking. I have upgraded my second Direct Tivo, (Tivo 2), Hughes SD-DVR 40, which has a 40gig ata 133 maxtor in it, by simply adding a B drive, a 120 gig maxtor, then by using the mfsadd command to marry/expand the drives. I now want to upgrade this unit, with 2 160 gig drives, like I did my first one. I want to keep the movies that I have already recorded. Should I just use the dd command, and copy each hard drive, the 40 gig to the 160 gig, then the 120gig to the 160 gig. Then use the Mfsadd command to expand them, I think that by copying them, they will stay married???

I know that it will take a very long time to copy the 120gig drive. The 40 gig, which I keep a backup hard drive of, with no movies, only the software for the SD-DVR 40 on, took about 10 hours to copy, and this was on a 2 ghz celeron pc. I don't see a problem doing this, except for the swap file, copying the drives with the dd command will only image them, then using the mfsadd to expand/marry the drives would only see the extra space. Will I run into problems, as I will be over the 180 gig threshold for this tivo unit, as far as with the swap file space. If so, how do I increase it.??

Thanks,
BlueXanaX


----------



## Dowsie

I can confirm that having carefully examined the Linksys packaging, documentation and hardware, there is no indication of the version#!

I'm guessing that as a newly stocked item from Best Buy its probably a most recent version......


----------



## ruc2827

> _Originally posted by Dowsie _
> *I can confirm that having carefully examined the Linksys packaging, documentation and hardware, there is no indication of the version#!
> 
> I'm guessing that as a newly stocked item from Best Buy its probably a most recent version...... *


*Instructions* on finding the version number for WUSB11 2.6 and 2.8 adapaters. The version is in very small cryptic letters next to the UPC code. The same should apply for version 3.0 unless they changed packaging again.


----------



## SYED

I have a series 2 tivo dvr, linksys wsub11 ver 2.8

Per instructions, I made a tivo phone cord connection using the phone line. After the download was successful, I Disconnected power chord from dvr. I connected the wireless adapted and connected the power to dvr. 

I still have swr version 4.0.1-01-2.240

Why is it not updating? I am following all the instructions. This Tivo should be hassle free. I hate this.


----------



## antalo

> _Originally posted by SYED _
> *I have a series 2 tivo dvr, linksys wsub11 ver 2.8
> 
> Per instructions, I made a tivo phone cord connection using the phone line. After the download was successful, I Disconnected power chord from dvr. I connected the wireless adapted and connected the power to dvr.
> 
> I still have swr version 4.0.1-01-2.240
> 
> Why is it not updating? I am following all the instructions. This Tivo should be hassle free. I hate this. *


Restart TIVO, manually make daily call, do this until it updates, or just hang in there, eventually it will update.


----------



## nwbills

The same exact thing is happening to me. I initially set my old PowerBook up a wireless bridge and now I have a the preferred wireless adapter...

But my TiVo *won't update to the newest rev B software* so I can use my new wireless adapter! What's going on? I've manually run the darn updater over 25 times. It just won't work.

I've *emailed TiVo via the site* and received the same instructions. Attempted to *call*, but got *stuck in automated loops*.

So I'm pretty frustrated. Anyone know if they can *force me an update* and how I get in touch with a *live person*?


----------



## TiVoStephen

NWbills, sorry that you're having trouble. Please e-mail me at [email protected].


----------



## dkonarska

I have 2 series 2 TiVo dvr'S with 2 Linksys wsub11 ver 3.0 adapters.
1 TiVo begins with 130 and the other 140.
Both TiVo's are running 4.0.1b
My Linksys 55g router is running g with a disabled.

Here is my problem.
After about 10 or 20 minutes of use either one or both DVR's claim there is no adapter attached. In order for it to recognize the adapter again I have to unplug the adapter at the base and plug it back in again.

Now I know the TiVo website states that I have to use a 2.6 or 2.8 adapter with my 130 and 140 DVR's, however I'm hopping someone could tell me if there's another solution. I got both of these adapters for ~$40 a piece. I don't want to spend ~$70 a piece at the TiVo store just to get an older version of hardware.

Shouldn't TiVo work with the latest and greatest (and cheaper) hardware?

Please help.


----------



## antalo

> _Originally posted by nwbills _
> *The same exact thing is happening to me. I initially set my old PowerBook up a wireless bridge and now I have a the preferred wireless adapter...
> 
> But my TiVo won't update to the newest rev B software so I can use my new wireless adapter! What's going on? I've manually run the darn updater over 25 times. It just won't work.
> 
> I've emailed TiVo via the site and received the same instructions. Attempted to call, but got stuck in automated loops.
> 
> So I'm pretty frustrated. Anyone know if they can force me an update and how I get in touch with a live person?  *


Go to the page where you would restart the TIVO and highlight and select where it says Delete everything- to this effect. I guess it will wipe out everything on the drive. Mine made recordings I didn't ask for, the red recording light didn't come on when it was recording.
Anyway do this and it wil take you about a whole day to reprogam everything. It will call in over the phone, and justr follow instructions. You will have to setup everything, first the phone connection, than how you receive programming and select the channels you receive, andIt will tell you you can watch, but you can't record for 4 to 8 hrs. After all that, mine is working oK. 
I am reprogramming the 2 nd TIVO now. I guess there were residual stuff left on the drive and it adversaly affected the entire system. Just like when you delete something on the peecee, yopu only delete the indexing, the info is still on the drive.
Eventually it will recognize the network adapter and you have to set it up. TC/PI etc.. From then on, it will use the network to make calls. After that make daily calls every few hrs, until it doesn't download anything anymore.
It wouldn't hurt if you restart the TIVO before you make a "Daily Call"
Let us know how it works out.


----------



## antalo

> _Originally posted by dkonarska _
> *I have 2 series 2 TiVo dvr'S with 2 Linksys wsub11 ver 3.0 adapters.
> 1 TiVo begins with 130 and the other 140.
> Both TiVo's are running 4.0.1b
> My Linksys 55g router is running g with a disabled.
> 
> Here is my problem.
> After about 10 or 20 minutes of use either one or both DVR's claim there is no adapter attached. In order for it to recognize the adapter again I have to unplug the adapter at the base and plug it back in again.
> 
> Now I know the TiVo website states that I have to use a 2.6 or 2.8 adapter with my 130 and 140 DVR's, however I'm hopping someone could tell me if there's another solution. I got both of these adapters for ~$40 a piece. I don't want to spend ~$70 a piece at the TiVo store just to get an older version of hardware.
> 
> Shouldn't TiVo work with the latest and greatest (and cheaper) hardware?
> 
> Please help. *


Please read the instructios camw with the adapters. I am sure it will tell you it will not work with the TIVO. Call Linksys. and confirm it if you don't believe. Well, now I see, you already know that. Takes those back for a refund or exchange and find the ones work with the TIVO. There is NO SHORTCUT here.
Good luck,
antalo


----------



## drewbenson

Thank you!


----------



## NPBeacher

> _Originally posted by drewbenson _
> *Thank you!  *


Ditto 

TR


----------



## madthio

I am attempting to get my Linksys WUSB11 v2.8 working. I have connected several times to the TiVo service, and each time I am told: "Succeeded, pending restart". I then force a restart, wait for the screen that informs me that an update is taking place, and then go to system information. The Software Version is still reporting 4.0.1-01-2-240. I have run the update about 6 times over the last few days, with no luck. Any ideas?


----------



## b3genom

Just want to thank everyone for the instructions scattered through the thread!

We picked up a new 80-hour Series 2 "240" model last night, along with the recommended WUSB11 wireless adapter. Got it home, hooked everything up, and activated online. Then, of course, I tried to configure networking, only to find it had no networking options. Feh!

Ran the phone cord across the floor, out of the living room, into the kitchen, and plugged in. While Guided Setup downloaded its fill over the slow phone line, I hit the forums to see what the problem was. Didn't take too long to find, although it *really* should be covered in the in-box "quick-start" guide:

The WUSB11 was v2.8, which requires v4.0.1a or later. Given there are now 2 more recent revisions now than the out-of-the-box supported v2.6, it's a good bet most folks picking up one of these are going to get the v2.8 or v3.0 WUSB11 if they buy retail. Would be *really* nice if something on the box mentioned that. In defense of Tivo, they *do* mention the versions on the Recommended Adapters webpage, but Linksys seems to have changed their packaging, making the version numbers quite hard to find.

The Series 2 we bought came with 4.0.1. From various sources, this seems to be fairly standard, so no real foul there - software gets updated post-shipping - these things happen ^^

Guided Setup needs a phone line anyway. A bit annoying, considering how our room layout is. Alleviated a bit by the fact that after the initial Guided Setup and update calls the adapter did work.

A second call must be placed *after* Guided Setup finishes, in order to download the software update. This call will tie up the phone for roughly an hour. The need for a second call wasn't mentioned at all in the docs. Were it not for the forums, I'd still be at v4.0.1 until tomorrow night, wondering in the meantime why my adapter wasn't working! Ideally, though, this would be taken care of during the Guided Setup process.

After the call, the Tivo will go into "Pending restart" mode, and can either be restarted manually, or will automatically do so at 2am. Another bit of wisdom from the forums. Great stuff.

Once the restart finishes - the WUSB11 v2.8 gets detected, networking options are available, and the rest, as they say, is history!

The rocky start was unexpected and annoying, but the fact that after a bit of manual prodding everything works is a testament to the usefulness of the forums. Thanks again!


----------



## madthio

Just responding to my own post...
It turns out that the dial-up location that I was using did not offer the 4.0.1b update. Changing to a different dial-up number resolved the problem immediatly. So, if for some reason anyone else runs into a similar problem, try a different dial-up number.


----------



## davidallen

*Linksys WET54G bridge*

A call to Linksys elicits the recommendation to use their G bridge - the WET54G (rather than the WUSB54G network adapter, which does not yet work). They indicate the bridge will work with series 2 TiVo's. It has the advantage of also supporting USB 2, a good bit faster than USB 1.1. Do we know for sure, one way or the other, whether it will be recognized?

Thanks, David


----------



## bedelman

> _Originally posted by davidallen _
> *Linksys WET54G bridge
> 
> A call to Linksys elicits the recommendation to use their G bridge - the WET54G (rather than the WUSB54G network adapter, which does not yet work). They indicate the bridge will work with series 2 TiVo's. It has the advantage of also supporting USB 2, a good bit faster than USB 1.1. Do we know for sure, one way or the other, whether it will be recognized?
> 
> Thanks, David *


 Using a bridge will work (others have done it). As far as the TiVo knows, it connected to a wired ethernet connection -- because the USB adapter plugged into the TiVo is a USB to ethernet adapter -- which then goes to the bridge

The TiVo units do not yet support USB 2.0 yet. TiVo units that have a TSN that begins with a "2" have USB 2.0 hardware, but the drivers are still at USB 1.1


----------



## davidallen

Thanks, Bob.

So even a wired Ethernet connection is effectively bottlenecked at the USB 1.1 speed of 1.5 MBs? That would argue against the trouble of a wired connection. And put front and center - when will USB 2, and WUSB54G, be enabled ...


----------



## bedelman

USB 1.1 has an upper limit of 12Mb/sec

Even so, people with wired (and 802.11g bridged) connections report much better transfer speeds. With 802.11b it takes 20-25 minutes to transfer a 30-minute show recorded in Basic Quality. On a wired connection, it's something like 5 minutes or so.


----------



## davidallen

> _Originally posted by bedelman _
> *USB 1.1 has an upper limit of 12Mb/sec*


The difference between your little b and my big B - 12Mbits/sec is 1.5 MBytes/sec of course. Though the speeds are usually quoted in bits, it's true ...



> *Even so, people with wired (and 802.11g bridged) connections report much better transfer speeds. With 802.11b it takes 20-25 minutes to transfer a 30-minute show recorded in Basic Quality. On a wired connection, it's something like 5 minutes or so. *


This is key stuff, and I'm still not on board: There is only one port in (my) Series 2 box, the USB. If it only works at 1.1 speeds, whether wired or wireless the connection speed is limited to that USB's 12 Mb/sec. And both wired and wireless are (almost) capable of that. How is a four to five times factor of speed difference possible?

Thanks in advance for the enlightenment! Determines what I get to connect to the net. David


----------



## steelio

Great stuff I finally plunged in and got my s2 tivo. Have a S1 and hate the dialing up (Stringing phone cord across the kitchen and living room 1 a week or so). I just bought the dwl-122 that is supposed to work right? According to this post earlier. 
I love to see these posts grow like this. The reason I bought this one was I could not find the linksys. Or very many of the other ones here locally. Really sucks. 
<dire straights> I want my wireless G </dire Straights>


----------



## mrtim

> _Originally posted by davidallen _
> *This is key stuff, and I'm still not on board: There is only one port in (my) Series 2 box, the USB. If it only works at 1.1 speeds, whether wired or wireless the connection speed is limited to that USB's 12 Mb/sec. And both wired and wireless are (almost) capable of that. How is a four to five times factor of speed difference possible? *


It's a matter of how much bandwidth these networks provide in the real world.

In theory you get 54Mbps from wireless G and 11Mbps from wireless B. In theory you get 12Mbps from USB 1 and 480Mbps from USB 2. In theory then, with a USB 1 port in the way, you see 12 from G and 11 from B. Not a big difference.

But in the real world, bandwidth won't reach these maximum speeds, and for the most part the percentage of maximum bandwidth is comparable between B and G networks. In other words an environment that gives you 50% of maximum for a B network will also give you around 50% of a G.

So forget about USB 2 for the moment. How fast is a wireless network in your house likely to be? Let's assume that in your environment you are getting 50% of of the maximum bandwidth, which is a reasonable guess. 50% comes out to 5.1Mbps on B and 27Mbps on G. The G will max out the USB1, so you're really only getting 12Mbps with G. So what? 12Mbps is still more than double our real world B speed of 5.1Mbps.

Now suppose you are only getting 25% of max. Now you've got 2.75 Mbps with a B, but your effective G speed is 13.5 Mbps; still beyond the 12 Mbps that the USB1 is capable of. Now you're beyond a factor of four.

I'd be a little disappointed if 25% was the best my wireless lan could provide, but it's not unusual. I see about 60% of max from my TV to my access point, so I would expect bandwidth to my Tivo to be about 6.6Mbps with B vs 12Mbps with G. I'll still take the G, thanks.

Bottom line: if you live in a real house, with any real distance (or things like walls) between your TiVo and your wireless access point, G is likely to make a noticable difference. The lower your wireless network efficiency, the more you want G.


----------



## bedelman

I'm by no means an authority on this but with 802.11b/g and a wireless access point/router, I understand that the data first has to go from the TiVo to the wireless access point and then the wireless access point needs to turn around and send it to the other TiVo. So, right away your throughput is cut by one half (from 11Mb/sec to 5.5Mb/sec). In the real world of my house, I can do no better than 2.2Mb/sec with 802.11b (in a wireless to wireless connection). If I'm really far away from the access point, it goes down to 1.1Mb/sec for a wireless to wireless connection.

If you do peer-to-peer wireless with the TiVo units (with no access point), the throughput is faster but I don't think you can have a network in this mode (necessary for Music/Photos and Internet connectivity)


----------



## davidallen

Thanks, Bob, and thanks, mrtim. Nice analysis, mrtim, and nice corroboration, Bob.

Nonetheless if there is some consistency in differentials between b adaptors versus g adaptors or wired Ethernet, I'm wondering if there isn't more here than meets the eye at the moment. It wouldn't seem that everyone would have a degraded b signal, certainly to the extent of a four or five times difference. As you point out mrtim, your own experience, just for example, indicates more in the range of a two times difference.

Think this calls for more poking around, so here we go to poke around ...

Again thanks, David


----------



## gps

Is the home media option required in order to use a wireless adaptor on a series 2 tivo (so that no phone line need be run to the tivo)?


----------



## futerfas

nope, it will work fine without it


----------



## aero_22

Q: I have a Tivo Series 2 unit, and will purchase shortly the HMO.
My current wireless network in my home uses the Netgear MR814 802.11b router. 

This is a popular router, so hoping someone else out there with this router has decided to get HMO, and wanted to know if it works best with the Tivo recommended adaptor (Linksys WUSB11) or better to get the NETGEAR MA101 V.B to keep all the 802.11b items from the same manufacturer?


----------



## bluestringsoup

> _Originally posted by drewbenson _
> *Thank you!  *


I tried a WUSB54G - its power light came on but the tivo wouldnt aknowledge its existence. When I plugged in a WUSB11 it worked straight away. I'm happy I just want to dump my phone line


----------



## aero_22

Greatly appreciate it ff someone could revert on the question below - TIA!


Netgear MR814 802.11b compatibility 
Q: I have a Tivo Series 2 unit, and will purchase shortly the HMO.
My current wireless network in my home uses the Netgear MR814 802.11b router. 

This is a popular router, so hoping someone else out there with this router has decided to get HMO, and wanted to know if it works best with the Tivo recommended adaptor (Linksys WUSB11) or better to get the NETGEAR MA101 V.B to keep all the 802.11b items from the same manufacturer?


----------



## TiVoStephen

Aero wrote me privately as well. As far as I'm aware, if you use a compatible network adapter (as listed at http://www.tivo.com/adapters/) and your router is compatible with your apapter and with 802.11b, then everything should work fine. It shouldn't matter if they're from the same manufacturer or not.

Personally, for example, at home I use the recommended Linksys adapter but my router is from Netgear.


----------



## aero_22

TiVoOpsMgr, 

Thanks for prompt reply on PM and the above posting! My confidence is WAY up about mixing the recommended Linksys adapter with my Netgear router, considering that you have the same in your house. 

THANKS


----------



## aero_22

I purchased the Linksys WUSB11 adapter tonight, and it works great so far with my Netgear MR814 802.11b router. Nice, easy setup!


----------



## pluevano

Hello- 

After getting my first S2, I thought it was so good, I got a second for my folks (S2, 80hr). I wanted to get all the setup done for them, so all they had to do is plug it in. I cleared all the data from the previous owner, went through the setup call, and all seemed fine. I plugged in the Linksys USB wireless adapter I'm using on my TiVo so I could set up the wireless networking for them. It didn't recognize the adapter. I read these forums, and saw that I need to upgrade the software version to 4.0.1b. I forced the update through the phone update and got the message that I needed to power cycle the TiVo. I do this. 

I now get the "Powering Up" screen for about a minute. Then the green LED on the front of the TiVo goes out, then all I get is a black screen. I have tried power cycling it several times, same result. I let it sit, powered off overnight and restarted. Same result.

What are my options at this point? 

Thanks, and please let me know if more information is needed!

Paul.


----------



## TiVoStephen

Paul, sorry that you had this issue. Please contact customer support; they can guide you through some troubleshooting that might revive your folks' unit.

Best regards,
Stephen


----------



## pluevano

Stephen-

I called them last night, and after plugging the unit into a different outlet at their request, same results. The best that support could offer after that was "We have an exchange program for $149."

I'm going to create a backup of my (healthy) TiVo and use it to boot the new (unhealthy) one up. Hopefully that will do the trick. Will update with results next week.

Thanks,
Paul.


----------



## ccwf

Sorry to thread hijack, but a newbie posted in another thread that it's not clear from this thread whether or not it's possible to perform initial guided setup without a landline.

The answer to that question is that *TiVo only officially supports using a phone line for initial guided setup.*

Unofficially and unsupported, a number of people have also managed to perform initial guided setup with some types of *wired* Ethernet adapters. For more details, see the TiVo Help Center sticky thread Before you askplease check these top answers for TiVo questions!


----------



## pluevano

Just a quick followup on the dead TiVo. I wiped the parents hard drive clean, then created a copy of mine onto it. Since then, everything seems to be happy. I guess there was just a 0 where TiVo wanted a 1 or something.


----------



## pluevano

I take it back. The parents TiVo is back in powerup loop. Powers up, and just before the TiVo movie, starts thepowerup routine again. Lather, rinse.

Going to take the original drive out of my TiVo, and swap it in. If that works I know I have a bum drive. If that doesn't work, I know there are more serious issues. In which case I think I'm SOL and will have to bite the bullet and get a new unit.

Will keep updated.


----------



## TiVoStephen

Paul, good luck with your unit.

Charles, thanks for your feedback about Guided Setup. I've moved my first post around a little bit and tried to make it more clear. Let me know if anyone has any feedback.

Best regards,
Stephen


----------



## bobquin

Okay, I purchased a Linksys WUSB11 yesterday. Plugged it in, and all the right lights came on. "Link" light starts to blink, so I get all excited.

Then the nightmares began. Although the Adapter "sees" my network (i.e., it listed my network name as a connection option), once I put in my WEP key and tell it to use 128-bit encryption, the screen looks for the network and says "This network could not be located." Even though it listed my network by name on the setup screen!

After several minutes with a Linksys tech support person, I was told the adapter is defective and should be exchanged. Off I go to CompUSA, where I exchange the adapter. Just got home....same results.

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH!

Can anybody out there help me? Is there a configuration setting that I'm missing? I've never had this kind of grief with any wireless equipment before. Here are my network and TiVo Stats:

1) Base station is a Microsoft MN-700
2) Linksys WUSB11, version 2.8
3) TiVo Software version 4.0.1b-01-2-240 (Service number begins with 240)

Also, FYI, in Phone and Network Setup, no IP address is listed, but I do get a MAC address. (MY ISP uses DHCP, so I shouldn't have to enter an IP.) Under "Network," it lists the name of my wireless network, but under "Signal" is says "none."

::sigh:: Any and all tips are appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## antalo

> _Originally posted by bobquin _
> *
> 1) Base station is a Microsoft MN-700
> 2) Linksys WUSB11, version 2.8
> 3) TiVo Software version 4.0.1b-01-2-240 (Service number begins with 240)
> *


The WUSB should work out of the box. Did you install the software in your PC ? I know nothing about the MS router, but you should turn the WEP off until you get it to work. Does the TIVO recognise the adapter ? Did you set it for broadband ? You should turn WEP off until you get it working. Until you get a URL for the adapter, it wont work. First you have to get the adater working with the TIVO. You wont get A URL until it connects to the router. Is the router working ? Do you have anything else connected to the router ? Is it working ? Call Linksys again. These guys are in the Phillippines, or India (HP has the cust service on one of the places) and another person may be able to help, or not. 
Good Luck.
Antal


----------



## ccwf

Just a note for those stumbling upon this thread in the future: the WUSB 11 v2.8 requires 4.0.1a, which is _not_ pre-installed on boxes at this time. Hence, those adapters will not work until the TiVo software has been upgraded. See the first/main post in this thread for more details.


----------



## TiVoStephen

To clarify what Charles says -- 4.0.1a or LATER. We don't send out 4.0.1a any more -- we're sending out 4.0.1b automatically on the first call after you complete Guided Setup. And 4.0.1b will support the Linksys WUSB11 wireless adapter v2.6, or v2.8, or v3.0.

See http://www.tivo.com/adapters/ for the full list of supported adapters that work with 4.0.1b.

If your adapter is NOT listed in the above article, it is NOT supported. Sorry.

Best regards,
Stephen


----------



## tweekerz

So if an adapter is not supported, does that mean it will not work????
Are all of the adapters that are on tivo.com/adapters running the same chipset???

Thanks

I have a belkin v2000 wireless B adapter running on one ATTivo and a 
Gigafast Wireless USB B adapter running on a SA Series 2 refurb.... both work well with my SMC wireless B router
Matt



> _Originally posted by TiVoOpsMgr _
> 
> If your adapter is NOT listed in the above article, it is NOT supported. Sorry.
> 
> Best regards,
> Stephen


----------



## rambo47

Just chiming in with my success story.

My computers are almost all Apple. My home network uses 2 AirPort Extreme Base Stations (802.11b/g) and has always worked with both Macs and Windows-based computers. I do keep an IBM ThinkPad around for the odd applications that require Windows, but I'm really a Mac guy to the core.

I bought the Linksys WUSB11 (v.2.8) wireless adapter and it recognized my home wireless network immediately. I had to enter my WEP key in hex form rather than simple password like on all the Macs, but that was the only wrinkle in what was an otherwise flawless plug-and-play experience. Connections are made over the network and everything seems speedier.

I'm looking to add one or two more TiVos to our house and the HMO will make the process easier and far more enjoyable.

*To recap: Apple's AirPort Extreme and Linksys WUSB11 are out-of-the-box compatible. Just enter your WEP key in hexidecimal form.*


----------



## mdbill2001

I have a new RCA DVR40. I have connected by phone a few times for updates.. So far I still have the original software 3.1.1-01-2--- I have connected several times today.. how do I force the upgraded software.


----------



## futerfas

You have the lastest software for your hardware. Directivos dont get 4.0


----------



## ccwf

This thread on using wireless adapters with Series2 standalone TiVo DVRs does not apply to DIRECTV® DVRs with TiVo® (often informally called DirecTiVos here or DTiVos).

DirecTiVos get guide data over the satellite, and HMO is not available for them. Furthermore, putting them on a network does not help with calls to DirecTV for DirecTV things (PPVs, premium sports packages, ). Thus, most DirecTiVo owners see little need to network their DVRs.


----------



## mdbill2001

How do I connect the Linksys USB wireless adapter? According to the instructions on another site this should work


----------



## mdbill2001

Can I point out that at
http://customersupport.tivo.com/tivoknowbase/root/public/tv2006.htm#wireless
it states I can hook up a USB wireless for the Tivo updates and ftp access.


----------



## ccwf

First, I believe TiVo, the company, uses the term _Series2_ only for the standalone models and not for any DirecTV models. USB drivers are not included with the software on DirecTiVos.

Nevertheless, it is true that USB drivers can be installed yourself and USB network adapters then used if you want to get TiVo software updates over the Internet (not that these are a frequent occurrence) or turn your TiVo into an FTP server. However, installing USB drivers constitutes modifying the unit, so you will need to look elsewhere for help with installing USB drivers and FTP server software.


----------



## finman

Has there been any movement by TiVo toward support of 802.11G yet? It is ridiculous that it still isn't supported.


----------



## bedelman

Now that it's getting tougher to even find an 802.11b adapter, I have a feeling it will be showing up...


----------



## allthaidup

Shortly after I bought my 80 hour TIVO Series 2 for Christmas, I bought another Microsoft MN-510 to hook it up to my wireless network. At first, I didn't have any difficulties. Now, it will connect to the TIVO service, but returns the message "Error Processing Data." This error doesn't happen connecting via phone line. Any suggestions? Signal strength is usually reported in the 50-60% range. Too weak?

Also, I've been trying out the HMO free trial using the wireless connection. I don't have any problems accessing pictures, but mp3s have difficulty playing (most times not at all). Could this be related the the problem above?

Thanks!


----------



## mumpower

> _Originally posted by finman _
> *Has there been any movement by TiVo toward support of 802.11G yet? *


This is what I was wondering as well. I've got Turbo G hooked up, and everything I've read indicates it destroys performance to throw a 802.11B adapter on the system. I would hook up our series 2 TiVo (and buy another one while they're on sale) if I could communicate across the network at something less than a snail's pace. I read at the start of this thread that in early January, there was progress being made on G support. It's been 6 months, so I am wondering where this situation stands.


----------



## ZeoTiVo

if you buy a Linksys router you should be aware of this security issue with them
http://www.theinquirer.net/?article=16298

(I only have a Netgear 314 wired only Router so have no experience with other WiFI equipment)


----------



## BobinGR

> _Originally posted by ZeoTiVo _
> *if you buy a Linksys router you should be aware of this security issue with them
> http://www.theinquirer.net/?article=16298
> 
> (I only have a Netgear 314 wired only Router so have no experience with other WiFI equipment) *


I asked ZeoTiVo to post this here to let anyone with a Linksys BEFW11S4 802.11b wireless router know about a security vulnerability. I just checked the Linksys web site and Linksys has posted a firmware update which fixes the problem. The new firmware is version 1.50.14 dated May 27, 2004.


----------



## funnyesq

Any recommendations (without having to read this entire thread) for a novice? 

I want wireless because it's too difficult to wire the house.

What do I do about my 2.4GHZ cordless phone? I don't want interference but I don't want to give up the phone. Help?


----------



## funnyesq

Tivo doesn't support wireless "g" does that mean I should not buy the Router "g"??? Help?


----------



## ccwf

802.11b and 802.11g devices can talk to each other. So, if you have an 802.11b adapter for TiVo and an 802.11g wireless router, they will work together. However, you will be limited to 802.11b speeds.


----------



## funnyesq

But can I only put a "b" adapter on my Series 2 tivo? I got the tivo last year.


----------



## ccwf

> _Originally posted by funnyesq _
> *But can I only put a "b" adapter on my Series 2 tivo? I got the tivo last year. *


 http://www.tivo.com/adapters lists the supported adapters. For now, that's 802.11b and wired adapters.


----------



## mrtim

> _Originally posted by funnyesq _
> *Tivo doesn't support wireless "g" does that mean I should not buy the Router "g"??? Help? *


If you want to use the wireless network for more than just TiVo, then I for one would hate to buy a "b" router. The difference in performance is substantial. Most posters here notice a substantial difference even from TiVo, which is limited by it's 1.0 USB driver.

Unfortunately to connect your TiVo to a "g" network you need to buy two pieces of equipment at the moment, not just one. You need a USB network adapter (e.g. http://www.linksys.com/products/product.asp?grid=34&scid=30&prid=497 ) and then a wireless adapter (e.g. http://www.linksys.com/Products/product.asp?prid=558&scid=38 )

You'll find several discussions of the pros and cons of this approach in this thread.

Your 2.4GHz phone, by the way, may cause a significant reduction in wireless performance. Either "b" or "g" uses these frequencies. 5.8GHz phones do a little better.


----------



## funnyesq

> _Originally posted by mrtim _
> *If you want to use the wireless network for more than just TiVo, then I for one would hate to buy a "b" router. The difference in performance is substantial. Most posters here notice a substantial difference even from TiVo, which is limited by it's 1.0 USB driver.
> 
> Unfortunately to connect your TiVo to a "g" network you need to buy two pieces of equipment at the moment, not just one. You need a USB network adapter (e.g. http://www.linksys.com/products/product.asp?grid=34&scid=30&prid=497 ) and then a wireless adapter (e.g. http://www.linksys.com/Products/product.asp?prid=558&scid=38 )
> 
> You'll find several discussions of the pros and cons of this approach in this thread.
> 
> Your 2.4GHz phone, by the way, may cause a significant reduction in wireless performance. Either "b" or "g" uses these frequencies. 5.8GHz phones do a little better. *


--Okay I'm an idiot. I can get the "g" router which is better because it is faster. But because tivo somehow isn't up to speed, so to speak, I can't have a "g" wireless adapter plugged into the unit (I assume it just plugs in). I need another gizmo called a "USB network adapter"??? Does this plug into the tivo and then the "g" adapter plug into the USB network adapter? ...Listen, I said I was an idiot..so yes I need it explained in simple idiot proof language. Thanks.


----------



## finman

"-Okay I'm an idiot. I can get the "g" router which is better because it is faster. But because tivo somehow isn't up to speed, so to speak, I can't have a "g" wireless adapter plugged into the unit (I assume it just plugs in). I need another gizmo called a "USB network adapter"??? Does this plug into the tivo and then the "g" adapter plug into the USB network adapter? ...Listen, I said I was an idiot..so yes I need it explained in simp"le idiot proof language. Thanks."

Your TiVo does not have a built-in network adapter, but it does have a USB port. You have several options:

1. Buy a wired USB network adapter - that is a device which connects to the USB on one end and a Cat-5 ethernet cable on the other.
2. Buy an 802.11b wireless USB network adapter - that has a USB connector and talks to a "b" wireless network. You can use this with a Linksys (for example) "g" wireless router, as long as it is configured for both "b" and "g" protocols.
3. Buy a wired USB network adapter and an 802.11g wireless access point. This combines option 1 with a device that can talk to a "g" wireless network. This would provide the highest wireless speeds.

Option 4 would be for TiVo to get off their collective tushes and support 802.11g. Then you could use a wireless "g" USB network adapter.


----------



## bdtivo

> _Originally posted by bobquin _
> *Okay, I purchased a Linksys WUSB11 yesterday. Plugged it in, and all the right lights came on. "Link" light starts to blink, so I get all excited.
> 
> Then the nightmares began. Although the Adapter "sees" my network (i.e., it listed my network name as a connection option), once I put in my WEP key and tell it to use 128-bit encryption, the screen looks for the network and says "This network could not be located." Even though it listed my network by name on the setup screen!
> 
> After several minutes with a Linksys tech support person, I was told the adapter is defective and should be exchanged. Off I go to CompUSA, where I exchange the adapter. Just got home....same results.
> 
> ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH!
> 
> Can anybody out there help me? Is there a configuration setting that I'm missing? I've never had this kind of grief with any wireless equipment before. Here are my network and TiVo Stats:
> 
> 1) Base station is a Microsoft MN-700
> 2) Linksys WUSB11, version 2.8
> 3) TiVo Software version 4.0.1b-01-2-240 (Service number begins with 240)
> 
> Also, FYI, in Phone and Network Setup, no IP address is listed, but I do get a MAC address. (MY ISP uses DHCP, so I shouldn't have to enter an IP.) Under "Network," it lists the name of my wireless network, but under "Signal" is says "none."
> 
> ::sigh:: Any and all tips are appreciated! Thanks in advance! *


I'm in exactly the same boat as bobquin, with slightly different gear. I've gone through the pain of a RMA through Linksys on the adapter, just to get the exact same results:

MAC address but no IP address
sees my network by name but then says 'network could not be located'

...all told, i've spent about 8 hours messing around with this, including searching for any response to bobquin's post. like him, i've never had this much trouble with any wireless device before.

can anyone offer help??

thanks in advance;
bd


----------



## bedelman

If you're using WEP (WAP isn't supported yet) and your wireless router is from a different manufacturer from the adapter you have plugged into the TiVo, do not use the human-readable WEP passphrase. You must use the HEX equivalent key which should be shown on the router configuration screen where the passphrase is keyed in.

Different manufacturers use different algorithms to convert the human-readable passphrase into the actual encryption key. So the same passphrase will yield different encryption keys. This is why you need to use the HEX equivalent key instead.


----------



## bdtivo

> _Originally posted by bedelman _
> *If you're using WEP (WAP isn't supported yet) and your wireless router is from a different manufacturer from the adapter you have plugged into the TiVo, do not use the human-readable WEP passphrase. You must use the HEX equivalent key which should be shown on the router configuration screen where the passphrase is keyed in.
> 
> Different manufacturers use different algorithms to convert the human-readable passphrase into the actual encryption key. So the same passphrase will yield different encryption keys. This is why you need to use the HEX equivalent key instead. *


thanks Bob -- hopefully that'll help bobquin.

any ideas out there if you're router and adapter are the same?


----------



## bedelman

Have you tried re-booting your LinkSys wireless router? I've seen some odd behavior with them and this helps sometimes.

When you mention that you get "no IP address", do you really get no IP address or are you getting a self-assigned IP address (they begin with "169."...)?

Is your wireless network still named "linksys"? If it is, you should change it on your wireless router because someone else near to you might also have a LinkSys wireless network.


----------



## bdtivo

Thanks again, Bob. I've rebooted everything, including the router.

I really get no IP address.

And the Network is renamed -- and again, the network name is 'seen' by the unit.

grrr.


----------



## bedelman

It's really odd that you're getting the MAC address for the adapter but not _any_ IP address. I would suspect that something is not quite right with the adapter.

I think you've tried re-seating the cable (the LinkSys WUSB11 version 2.6 needed a firm push until a "click" could be heard -- and the newer versions might be the same).

Also it has helped some folks with this adapter to "flip" the cable around. Both ends appear to be identical but they're apparently not.

Have you tried disabling the security settings on your wireless router? Also make sure you do not have any entries in the access list section of the wireless router. If you do, you need to add the MAC address for this adapter.


----------



## bdtivo

it is VERY weird. and getting pretty old!

again, been there and done these things...reseated the cable, swapped it (thanks for the suggestion!), disabled all security, and nuked all entries in the access list. still nothing.

TivoOpsMgr, helllp!


----------



## randyf

I went over to a friends house the other day to set up his TiVo with his wireless network, and I am experiencing something similar.

The TiVo sees the adapter, and reports the MAC address of it, BUT I CANNOT get a DHCP address from the router. (it assigns the 169... private addy)

Originally was using a Belkin USB adapter, but then switched out with a Junksys that was already working on another TiVo.

The Belkin now works okay at my house, and the Junksys does the same thing at his.

He has the latest firmware on his TiVo. The common thing seems to be that he is using a Junksys router with a Junksys WAP11 access point.

His laptop works fine, and will get / release addresses through the same connection.

The SSID was changed, and everything has been rebooted many times. The firmware on both Junksys units has been updated.

For some odd reason there *seems* to be a glitch between TiVo and Junksys. ???

We are going to try to buy a different brand router and see if that cures the problem. Kinda strange though!


----------



## Your User Name:

So I am brand new to wi-fi. I just purchased a MS Wireless Base Station (MN-700). Will I be able to use the recommended Linksys WUSB11 with this base station? Also, I read elsewhere that people have had more success with the Netgear MA101 Wireless USB Adapter than the recommended Linksys WUSB11. Anyone care to share their thoughts on which apater I should go with? I have a Tivo branded Series2 standalone. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## steelio

I would use what is the cheapest. Either should work.
I think what you guys are seeing is a router problem. 
Make sure you have the router open so that you can connect more than 1 device. I have seen that problem. 
I have a dlink g router and a dlink b nic and didnt have much of a problem.


----------



## danielsan

Ah HA! A petition... That's SO adorable...

Don't get me wrong, I love the romantic notion that a corporation is a democracy. The people here from Tivo read your messages with all the due diligence they can muster, but (and I'll need to read through the messages again to be sure), you're not likely to see a "we will be delivering a solution to this in X days/weeks/months/years."

You cannot petition a company. Period. If you do, and something happens, it is a coincidence, trust me. Tivo is now presumably in a position where the opinions of current users don't hold a candle to the needs of potential users. It's just that simple kids.

Here's an idea... Start shopping around for another DVR. Yes, that's right. I don't know which one, I don't care which one, but the ultimate signature on any petition is canceling your subscription and moving on to another device.

That will UNDENIABLY get their attention. I'm about 2 months away from canceling mine. This thing is aging at a glacial pace and I'm tired of it. (Either the Tivo remote needs a keyboard or I need to be able to access EVERY SINGLE FUNCTION of that thing with a web browser.)

Shopping Around...

D.


----------



## davidallen

> Ah HA! A petition... That's SO adorable...
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love the romantic notion that a corporation is a democracy. The people here from Tivo read your messages with all the due diligence they can muster, but (and I'll need to read through the messages again to be sure), you're not likely to see a "we will be delivering a solution to this in X days/weeks/months/years."
> 
> You cannot petition a company. Period. If you do, and something happens, it is a coincidence, trust me. Tivo is now presumably in a position where the opinions of current users don't hold a candle to the needs of potential users. It's just that simple kids.
> 
> Here's an idea... Start shopping around for another DVR. Yes, that's right. I don't know which one, I don't care which one, but the ultimate signature on any petition is canceling your subscription and moving on to another device.
> 
> That will UNDENIABLY get their attention. I'm about 2 months away from canceling mine. This thing is aging at a glacial pace and I'm tired of it. (Either the Tivo remote needs a keyboard or I need to be able to access EVERY SINGLE FUNCTION of that thing with a web browser.)
> 
> Shopping Around...


danielsan,

Some of us have a _much_ different opinion of TiVo's efforts.

We notice that they do diligently attend to the forums and that they do respond with results. We notice that there is a community around this space and that it very much includes the company and its personnel. Rather than some organizations - where voting with your feet is the only possibility - an enormous amount of listening, and responding to user interests, goes on.

Aging at a glacial pace? - isn't that the idea after all, to age gracefully. And many of us think TiVo, and the company, are growing better - quickly - as we might hope.

Good luck to you,
David Allen


----------



## FTLBrad

I'm using sony svr-3000 and can not get the ip # to work, i'm using an gireless g Linksys router and a wireless - G USB Network Adapter WUSB54G. can someone help me with this.


----------



## bedelman

No 802.11g USB adapter is currently supported. The list of supported adapters can be found at http://tivo.com/adapters


----------



## jimdp

Am I reading this thread correctly --- that Direct Tv/Tivo Combo units cannot support the Home Media Option? Why then, does my Hughes HDVR2 have USB ports on it?

Thanks for any help anyone can provide!


----------



## bedelman

They presumably could support the Home Media Features -- it's just that DirecTV hasn't licensed the software from TiVo to do it.


----------



## bma

FYI, I just hooked up a Belkin F5D6050 v2011 to an S2 TiVo I bought for my dad, and it works flawlessly after the update to 4.0.1b.


----------



## DebnTexas

FYI:

I have my TiVo connection and HMO working with a Microsoft MN 700 wireless router (does b and g speed), and a Microsoft b-speed USB adaptor. I was able to use the regular WEP key when typing in to TiVo. 

The only problem I had with the HMO software is that upon the first restart I got a dll error and then it wouldn't run. I uninstalled, and reinstalled the program, then didn't restart...instead I went into the properties and unchecked load upon Windows login. I do have to launch it manually after a restart, but I don't get the error anymore.


----------



## lostinspace

problem with Wireless setup. I have a D-link DI-614+ router and DWL-122 wireless adapter and unable to setup DHCP. Keeps asking me for the Router name. My router do not have a name. If I try to manually put the
address in, it keeps asking for the DNS server address? 
I have a SD-H400 Toshiba will not talk to you unless your have a Netgear wireless card


Thanks
Gary


----------



## beaglesd

just a data point on wireless usb adapters. have a toshiba sd-h400 starts with 264

used a siemens speedstream 1022 worked fine....


----------



## upilogue

_Originally posted by TiVoOpsMgr _
*[Updated again on 5/13/04 to clarify that Guided Setup must be done via a phone line.]*

To avoid discouraging VoIP users or those with cellphone only, "Guided Setup must be done via a phone line" is _not_ the case.

For the initial setup, you will be able to complete Guided Setup successfully using your broadband connection if you either:

1. Use a DSL filter (RadioShack, Best Buy, etc.) in reverse on your VoIP line. Attach the pigtail to Tivo and attach the other end to the phone line using a phone cable. This works for some people, though it didn't work for me.

2. Get Tivo to connect via PPP to your computer. If you have Windows XP, here's the instruction: tivohelp.com/archive/tivohelp.swiki.net/45.html. This worked great for me. The null modem cable or adapter is only $3 or up from your local electronic supply store. RadioShack sells a null modem adapter for $6.49 and a gender changer for the same price. You'll need female jacks on both ends of your setup if you are using the Tivo serial cable.

I know the above has been posted elsewhere on the forum, but I just wanted to provide a quick summary since I spent hours trying get past Guided Setup before I could get my Toshiba SDH-400 to use the Belkin F5D6050 Wireless USB to work.


----------



## morphax

DWL-122 worked flawlessly with my SD-H400 from Toshiba.


----------



## Carioca_FL

Are the new (or refurb) Tivo units being sold now (especially under the refurb pricing) include already the newest firmware update?

I have a DWL-122, and I wanted to be sure that it works on my 40-hr unit, to be delivered by Wednesday...


----------



## ashu

> _Originally posted by Carioca_FL _
> *Are the new (or refurb) Tivo units being sold now (especially under the refurb pricing) include already the newest firmware update?
> 
> I have a DWL-122, and I wanted to be sure that it works on my 40-hr unit, to be delivered by Wednesday... *


Carioca - I responded to your thread with a potential solution to avoid buying the wireless device - and using just the 810 (or better - a 900AP+) combined with a hub and a wired USB/ethernet adapter.


----------



## Carioca_FL

Thanks mate! And I replied to your post as well. Basically, it looks like the DWL-122 (at $20) still looks like the best route, as the cost of the ethernet to USB adapter PLUS a hub would be higher than $20.

Unless there's an issue w/ having two 802.11b devices close-by (the 122 for the Tivo and the 810 for the Xbox), I will go w/ the 122 for the Tivo.


----------



## twelliott

Just set-up a refurb Series 2 to replace my 4 year old TiVo and bought the D-Link DWL-122 (on sale at Best Buy last week). Everything set up fine, but I am only getting 40% signal strength. The adapter is at the end of an extension cable that is placed away from the rest of my components. The daily calls are going fine and I can stream MP3s from my computer, but I am wondering if I would get better signal strength with either the Linksys or Netgear adaptors? No, I cant move the wireless router closer and my laptop signal right next to the TiVo is significantly better. Any experience with the other adapters would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## twelliott

> _Originally posted by Carioca_FL _
> *Are the new (or refurb) Tivo units being sold now (especially under the refurb pricing) include already the newest firmware update?
> 
> I have a DWL-122, and I wanted to be sure that it works on my 40-hr unit, to be delivered by Wednesday... *


Yes, it works after you get the software update. Run guided setup and when complete force another connection, then unplug and restart. Plug in the DWL-122 and it will get the flash update and work. Very slick...


----------



## M'sInducedUlcer

EDIT: It looks like you can run a B client adapter, but your router has to be in B only mode or B & G mode. I would post a link to the FAQ but I can't until I have three or more posts.

I am using a SMC G router in mixed B+G mode. If I buy the Tivo recommended Linksys 802.11b adapter, should I be able to connect ok? Or will I have to run my router in B mode only?

Thanks! 

PS: I did do some searching on this, but could not find a clear answer very quick.


----------



## ashu

As far as I understand this issue, running a router in mixed mode merely *allows* B OR G clients to connect to it. However, if even a single device on the network is capable ONLY of B mode, the router does drop ALL operations to B mode, possibly also dropping ALL other devices to b compatibility - whether they're B or G. I'd love to be wrong  I've been holding off on upgrading the rest of my network!


----------



## ccwf

> _Originally posted by ashutoshsm _
> *However, if even a single device on the network is capable ONLY of B mode, the router does drop ALL operations to B mode*


 This is incorrect (well, it might have been correct with some of the earlist, buggy firmware revisionsupdate to current firmware if you think you are affected). Some routers' mixed mode speeds are not much better than B speeds, but that's certainly not true of all routers. Mixed mode performance varies widely, so people looking to buy routers should look up some mixed mode benchmarks for the routers in which they're interested.


----------



## 74opus

M'sInducedUlcer :

Well, FWIW, I'm using my SMC router in B & G mode and my little SMC 2662W....works like a charm on the TIVO.

SMC equipment has always done well for me.(knocking on wood....)


----------



## M'sInducedUlcer

I purchased the DLink 122 from Fry's today for $19.99 after rebate. I plugged it in, and after the firmware automagically updated, it works great. I am connecting it to an SMC Barricade G router running in mixed mode. Tomorrow I will buy another one of these DLinks for my $49.99 refurb Tivo that is on the way. 

Two questions:

1) How do you view the wireless signal strength on the Tivo?

2) How is the multiroom viewing over wireless? Is it "laggy" or usually smooth given a decent signal strength?

Thanks!


----------



## matguy

> _Originally posted by twelliott _
> *Just set-up a refurb Series 2 to replace my 4 year old TiVo and bought the D-Link DWL-122 (on sale at Best Buy last week). Everything set up fine, but I am only getting 40% signal strength. The adapter is at the end of an extension cable that is placed away from the rest of my components. The daily calls are going fine and I can stream MP3s from my computer, but I am wondering if I would get better signal strength with either the Linksys or Netgear adaptors? No, I cant move the wireless router closer and my laptop signal right next to the TiVo is significantly better. Any experience with the other adapters would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks! *


If you're running just a single Series 2 Tivo and all operations are working fine, theres no reason to wory about any speed you may be missing out on, because the only real thing that is speed dependant is transfering shows from one Tivo to another. Plus, the percentage is a little missleading. You're not missing over half of the potential data speed, just half of the signal strengh, which should still be capable of plenty of data transfer, possibly the full 11mb depending on how much noise you're encountering, but it doesn't measure and tell you that. Think of it like a cell phone, sometimes you can talk and listen just fine with a single bar of signal, sometimes you get choppy and noisy transmission with 4 bars.

Basically, if you're real worried about checking in to it, temporarily physically move your Tivo closer to your access point/router and see if it makes a performance difference to see if the effort would be worth it. But I really doubt you'd notice any performance difference unless you were falling down in to the poor signal areas, and even then you may not notice any differences being you're not transfering shows to another Tivo (unless you are.)


----------



## twelliott

> _Originally posted by matguy _
> * But I really doubt you'd notice any performance difference unless you were falling down in to the poor signal areas, and even then you may not notice any differences being you're not transfering shows to another Tivo (unless you are.) *


Thanks, matguy! No, I am not planning on streaming video and I have had no problems connecting via network for guide updates or for streaming mp3's from my server. I was just wondering if other adapters might have a better antenna than the D-Link DWL-122.


----------



## twelliott

> _Originally posted by M'sInducedUlcer _
> *
> 
> 1) How do you view the wireless signal strength on the Tivo?
> 
> 2) How is the multiroom viewing over wireless? Is it "laggy" or usually smooth given a decent signal strength?
> 
> Thanks! *


For #1, from TiVo Central choose "TiVo Messages & Setup", then "Settings", then "Phone & Network setup. From this screen you can see a lot of useful information including your wireless signal strength.

I can't comment on #2 as I don't have two Series 2's to stream to. I would guess that the quality would be marginal until TiVo supports 802.11g adapters.


----------



## ashu

Over wireless - things seem to progress faster than medium Quality for real-time viewing when sending from a wired TiVo to a wireless one, and just about at realtime for medium quality when moving from the wireless one to the wired one. Essentially, I can watch Live recordings/transfers with almost no angst.

My signal strength screen indicates 60% or more - and this is termed 'Excellent' by the TiVo.

I don't have two wireless devices to test two TiVo's with.


----------



## ks-man

I'm sure this has been addressed but I don't have time to go through the whole thread so either an answer or a direction to link/page number would be great.

Can I use my Tivo with my wireless linksys 54g router (wrt54g)? I know they originally only said it would work with 11b but I didn't know if it has been updated or if people got 54g to work. If I can what do I need to buy and a quick description on how to get it to work would be great. Thanks.


----------



## ashu

No G support for Tivo yet. Your G router will operate in B mode (perhaps only partially, if yo're lucky - for this device - and G for rest)


----------



## upilogue

You can get a 802.11G bridge (or a router in bridge mode), then a USB Ethernet to connect the Tivo. It's more expensive solution, but it will keep your WLAN in G mode. 

Otherwise, you can use any of the supported 802.11B USB adapters (e.g, Belkin F5D6050), configure Tivo for wireless as usual and make sure your router is configured to operate in both B and G modes.


----------



## oodie

There seems to be some conflicting information regarding Series 2 with TSN's starting with 140 and the Linksys WUSB11 ver. 3.0. The first post in this thread alludes to the fact that this should work, while www.tivo.com/adapters seems to say that it won't. Anyone have any advice? Maybe the disrepancy was corrected via a software update.

Thanks


----------



## vodtech

I have the same question as oodie. I have a Series 2, 140 service number, with the latest firmware. Getting the older Linksys adapters is now an eBay-or-die proposition. Meanwhile, Staples has the WUSB11, presumably a 3.0, going on sale tomorrow for $39.94, minus an additional $10 mail-in rebate. Can I buy it? Anyone? Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## nbussch

Does anyone with wireless adapters installed on their TiVos have experience installing Windows Service Pack 2 on their computer? Some people have reported networking problems after installing the service pack since it installs a firewall...
(same question also posted in separate thread)


----------



## AGray34

What do you do if you are up to date with software (meaning it was been on a landline) and now you want to use wireless ethernet and you accidentally went into guided setup;?


----------



## dsturgeon

I realize that the USB WIreless G adapter will not function at G speeds, but will it function at all in the series 2 boxes? I just got my refurb today and I am curious if the WUSB54G would indeed function but just at 11b speeds? I didn't see this specific question answered so I thought I would throw it out there.


----------



## bedelman

The only adapters that currently work can be found at http://www.tivo.com/adapters

Right now, there are no 802.11g adapters on the list


----------



## retired_guy

I installed XP release 2 with no problems on either my PC which is hooked to my home's wireless network via a Linksys B/G router as well as either TiVo which are both linked with Linksys USB B mode adapters.


----------



## rneal

I am trying to access the internet with my TIVO via a wireless network through a Direcway (Satallite) DW6000 modem. The network is fine but the TIVO connection fails everytime. Any thoughts?
Thanks,
Rneal


----------



## ccwf

Search the archives for _Direcway_. A number of Direcway users have posted that the older model Direcway modems work fine but that the newer ones cause problems.


----------



## dubpower1

help from anyone appreciated!!!!! Tried the search and just go more confused. I'm going to hookup my new tivo to my wireless network since I have no home phone. I have a d-link wireless(both b&g) router currently for my laptop and if I understand everyone correctly I either have to use a phone line(not avail.) or use a wired usb adapter for the initail setup, then i could use a dwl122 wireless usb adapter. does this sound correct to those familiar with this issue? again any help would be appreciated.


----------



## wizofnet

Hey I am looking for information on putting in a adapter in a Series 1 directtv tivo box. I can not find anything on the forum but I know it must exist. Please help


----------



## ccwf

> _Originally posted by wizofnet _
> *Hey I am looking for information on putting in a adapter in a Series 1 directtv tivo box. I can not find anything on the forum but I know it must exist. Please help *


 See the Upgrade forum or elsewhere.


----------



## duncan7

I just set up a new Series 2 with a Linksys WUSB11 v2.8. Worked great, out of the box, and connected at 55-60% signal strength to my Linksys WRT54G. A day later, it wouldn't connect, at all. My laptop, inches away from the Linksys antenna, pulls about 55% on a Netgear WAB501. I'm using HyperWRT firmware, and I was able to get the TiVo to see the network by ramping up the tranmit power on the router, but it's still only showing 10-12% and, though it's getting updates, JavaHMO's gotten flaky. I'm wondering if the WUSB11's gotten fried, somehow... 
[EDIT] Swapped out the USB11, for another v2.8, and this one works perfectly.



> _Originally posted by twelliott _
> *Just set-up a refurb Series 2 to replace my 4 year old TiVo and bought the D-Link DWL-122 (on sale at Best Buy last week). Everything set up fine, but I am only getting 40% signal strength. The adapter is at the end of an extension cable that is placed away from the rest of my components. The daily calls are going fine and I can stream MP3s from my computer, but I am wondering if I would get better signal strength with either the Linksys or Netgear adaptors? No, I cant move the wireless router closer and my laptop signal right next to the TiVo is significantly better. Any experience with the other adapters would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks! *


----------



## DZeckhausen

Does the new *silver* Series II Tivo support USB 2.0 and 802.11g? Or is it still limited to 802.11b? I am about to order my second Tivo, the TCD540080.

If this new unit DOES support 802.11g, then I will be interested in upgrading the transfer speed of my other Tivo, a model TCD24008A. Will there EVER be a way to hook up an 802.11g adapter to this model so I can share programs between the two Tivos in real time? Or will I be stuck buying another TCD540080 just so I can stick a faster wireless adapter on it?


----------



## DZeckhausen

> _Originally posted by nbussch _
> *Does anyone with wireless adapters installed on their TiVos have experience installing Windows Service Pack 2 on their computer? Some people have reported networking problems after installing the service pack since it installs a firewall...
> (same question also posted in separate thread) *


 Right after installing Service Pack 2, the firewall screen popped up on my PC, asking if I wanted to block or allow the Tivo Desktop Server. I selected "allow" and that was it. No problems.


----------



## ashu

USB 2.0 and Wireless G networking: Much desired features, and TiVo has been promising to do something about those for a while - but no *official* word yet.


----------



## DZeckhausen

Then what is the advantage of the new silver TCD540080 over the "old" black TCD24008A? Faster processor? Upgradeable to HDTV? I couldn't find any explanation on Tivo's web site that compares the two models.


----------



## ashu

- Night light
- Different processor (with combined featureset eliminating *some* other motherboard chip)
- Comes standard with a kernel that supports LBA48 addressing (layperson translation - easier to hack to use a hard drive > 137GB, or to use more than 137GB of an installed larger drive)

- The first is merely cosmetic (the new TiVo DOES look HOT!)

- The second has been considered by many to lead to slower performance, and by many - it is seen as an advancement. Toss-up.

- The third one MAY also be moot - it has been insinuated, implied, alleged and sheepishly admitted that this support will gradually roll out for black TiVos too - but NOT guaranteed 

If you plan to add a gigantic disk immediately, get the Silver. Or if you want it to NOT make a long first phone call (if ,#401 doesn't work) - seeing as it comes preloaded with the newest iteration of the TiVo OS. OR if you hate Black and like Silver.

Of course, the most important reason to buy the Silver - Mars is in its third phase and the moon is in its second. And sunspot activity is at exactly 47% of the 2004 peak.


----------



## MitchNY

I have a Toshiba 80 hour SD-H400 with DVD player with 5.1.1b software. I went to the tivo web site to see what usb wireless adapters I can use. I purchased the netgear MA111 since it was $9.99 with rebates. It did not work. I call Toshiba and they said that they only support on wireless adapter the Linksys wusb11. Does any one know if the MA 111 is compatable...


----------



## bedelman

The MA111 should work -- what happened to make you think that it did not work? What software version is running on your SD-H400? You can find this in the System Information screen.


----------



## dbpaddler

I just picked up a SH-H400 too. Wish I would've read something first about the adaptors because I picked up the Netgear WG111. Going back to CompUSA to get the MA111 (only 9.99 after rebate). It better work. Don't feel like putting out for the Linksys one. Already peeved that it didn't work and it's after hours. Wanted to have it all done as a surprise for the g/f so she can record ER and West Wing.


----------



## mychen66

I read the instruction for how to setup wirelss adapter with Tivo box many
times, but I still can not get it to work.

I just purchased a Toshiba SD-H400 and USB wireless adaptor dwl-122. I have the software version 5.1-01-2-264 on my box. I tried "To force a connection" based on the instruction many time, but the update always finished very quickly, and software version never changed. And the the "last status" just show "succeded".

What do I need to do to upgrade the software and get the wireless dapter work?


----------



## dbpaddler

you have to have your adapter connected then dial in to tivo via your phone line. You'll then get upgraded to the 5.1b...... version of the firmware that will allow the SDH400 to recognize the wireless adapter. Then go through the isp/mac adr assigning and you'll be on your way. 

I was frustrated too as I didn't understand why it would take two firmware upgrades to get to that point. It's stupid. It should ask you how you want to connect to tivo then install the appropriate firmware or just install the latest firmware (the b version) from the get go.


----------



## mychen66

I connected the wireless adapter, restart the system, force to dial couple times, it is still not update the software.
The phone call went through without any problem, it is just not update the software. Do I need to wait for couple days before I can update my software? This is very frustrating.


----------



## dbpaddler

I wonder if you can call up Tivo tech support and have them flag your service number for an upgrade to the b firmware.


----------



## mychen66

I got it work after many tries of "Connect to the TiVo service now". I guess it just takes time for the system to realize it needs to update software. It is working now. I am very happy.


----------



## frugalbrutus

> _Originally posted by dbpaddler _
> *you have to have your adapter connected then dial in to tivo via your phone line. You'll then get upgraded to the 5.1b...... version of the firmware that will allow the SDH400 to recognize the wireless adapter. Then go through the isp/mac adr assigning and you'll be on your way. *


This tip is important enough to deserve another mention. I got lucky and randomly connected mine while waiting for my "forcing" connections to get me 5.1.1b, then after I connected it, I got 511b. That was the ticket, and it didn't even click for me until you mentioned this. 
GOOD TIP!
(PS - I have the WUSB11 and it works great.)


----------



## jsandler

I currently have 2 Tivo units, both connect to my wireless network with LinkSys USB11. Transfering shows b/w units is painfully slow. Has anyone tried the USB54g units?


----------



## ashu

802.11G USB adapters are *currently* not supported and there's no *official* word on when, or even if, they will be.

Try to connect at least one of your tivos by an ethernet cable and a USB-ethernet adapter. My numerous one-wireless, one-wired TiVos work great for realtime or quicker Medium Qulity show transfer (Best and High quality are slower), even with barely marginal signal quality/strength.


----------



## jsandler

Wish I could, but location prohibits it.


----------



## ashu

(I can't find the thread now, but) Consider the solution some people have used to use G networking ...

1. Ethernet (wired) USB adapters on each TiVo
2. Wireless G bridges (like the D-Link DWL-810 G) connected to the ethernet 'port' on the USB-ethernet adapter
3. Modes of function ...
a. No home network, just TiVos in ad-hoc mode - use them as Bridges in Bridge Mode
b. Home network, 802.11G wireless outer available - use them both as wireless clients.

Of course, the other assumption here is that your budget isn't limited (wired adapters 20 each, G bridge/client devices, 80+ each, total 200 in networking gear)

OR - live with it for a while, and join the long list of people pestering TiVo to (speed up) release (of) their alleged G driver updates


----------



## jsandler

Thanks... never been known for my patience... but the budget dictates waiting... I already emailed TiVo...


----------



## DZeckhausen

> _Originally posted by jsandler _
> *Thanks... never been known for my patience... but the budget dictates waiting... I already emailed TiVo... *


 Specifically how do we contact TiVo to pester them about drivers for the 802.11g network devices?


----------



## marks47

If you figure out where/who, let me know. I just bought all this gear today figuring, "oh, sure G is better." Bah. I'd hate to have to buy a USB-Ethernet adapter and keep all these messy cords out JUST for the TiVo. I just rearranged my entire apartment around these plans. 

If not to pester them, does anyone else have any updates about when the WUSB54G drivers will be available?


----------



## jsandler

Quick question? Has anyone tried the WUSB54g on the Tivo? Would the drivers be so much different then the 11?


----------



## DZeckhausen

> _Originally posted by jsandler _
> *Quick question? Has anyone tried the WUSB54g on the Tivo? Would the drivers be so much different then the 11? *


 Yes. It doesn't get recognized by the TiVo. I had to sell mine on eBay and replace it with the WUSB11.


----------



## PDMeat

I know this perhaps belongs in another forum (underground), but with all sorts of Tivo hacking going on to essentially get the linux OS to run various programs people wrote, is it beyond belief that someone who knows linux could get the right RPM or driver installed for a "G" wireless adapter. Maybe we need to throw down a challenge to the hacking community?


----------



## dalelee

> _Originally posted by M'sInducedUlcer _
> *I purchased the DLink 122 from Fry's today for $19.99 after rebate. I plugged it in, and after the firmware automagically updated, it works great. I am connecting it to an SMC Barricade G router running in mixed mode. Tomorrow I will buy another one of these DLinks for my $49.99 refurb Tivo that is on the way.
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> 1) How do you view the wireless signal strength on the Tivo?
> 
> 2) How is the multiroom viewing over wireless? Is it "laggy" or usually smooth given a decent signal strength?
> 
> Thanks! *


Did you have any problems installing you Dlink 122? My tivo is unable to locate the gateway router

Thanks!


----------



## Yike

Wow, TiVo *still* unable to to function out of the box without a phone line. Amazing. I'm trying to think of something just as stupid, I just can't do it. Maybe not being able to drive a new car until you have it towed to another state for wheel alignment before driving it home?

*sigh*


----------



## danielsan

I'm with Yike.

Glacial. I stand by my original post.

I still don't see Tivo units shipping with:

1. A wireless card BUILT-IN.
2. A web server interface BUILT-IN.

You've GOT to be kidding me. I don't expect them to open the video formats for playback on other media (I have Windows Home Media Edition for that), or to promote ways of skipping commercials.

But entering show information via a remote control? "Use the Home Media Option" you say? ($99 for what essentially boiled down to this Jurassic box no longer needing a PHONE line.) HMO is fine as long as I want to ADD shows. Which leaves me with the Gameboy-like adventure of trying to MANAGE shows or season passes ALREADY ON the machine. I do a great deal more of than than ADD shows.

I think someone promoted the volume of posts on this web site as proof of support for TiVo. I think the reverse is true... If they were really doing what you wanted, would you NEED an entire forum dedicated to what the units AREN'T doing for you.

I'll grant you, if I had massive amounts of free time to decipher hacks and other silliness, I may very well have a DVR that does what I want. Instead, I need to get things DONE. At the moment, that includes dumping my Tivo on eBay once and for all. Better yet, I'll give it to my boss for Christmas... Hehe...


----------



## tigerglebe

About two months ago I picked up a Series 2 Tivo at Best Buy. Ran it through setup using the phone cord and immediately hooked it up to a wireless Linksys 802.11b adapter. It recognized my wireless network through the Linksys Wireless-G access point and I was able to get the Tivo online. 

This worked for about a month. Then one night after an update and restart it immediately stopped working with the wireless adapter. I ran through all the options and could not get it to work. I reset the access point and the router. No luck. Set them to default.. no luck. Kept reconfiguring them all the way from wide open with SSID to locked down with WEP 128. No joy.

So I figured possibly the adapter was bad. So I go to Best Buy today and pick up the D-Link LW-122 802.11b which is recommended here. I hook it up to the laptop (which still had wireless this whole time mind you) and confirmed it was working. I hook it up to the Tivo. It recognizes it and asks to update the firmware. I allow it. I go to get it connected... same results as with prior adapter. Even with running through all the same things again.

Suggestions?


----------



## ProudMonkey

Ok...here's my problem.

I've had my Pioneer DVR/DVDRW and my new model TiVo series 2 for a couple months, obviously making my scheduled phone calls, and then just this weekend i decided to get everything to network my tivos. I happened to buy two Linksys WUSB11's off of eBay...one of them being v 2.6 and the other v 2.8..... Well...the 2.6 works fine on both and neither can use the 2.8. TiVo does recognize it, gets normally a 65-85% signal strength....but then it goes to None randomly....and i havent gotten either to connect to the network with the 2.8....says it cant find it...

I checked the software version for my Pioneer and its 5.2.2-01-2-275. Is that new enough to where it should be able to use the 2.8??? If not, what should i do??

Thanks!! 
Mark


----------



## tigerglebe

> _Originally posted by tigerglebe _
> *About two months ago I picked up a Series 2 Tivo at Best Buy. Ran it through setup using the phone cord and immediately hooked it up to a wireless Linksys 802.11b adapter. It recognized my wireless network through the Linksys Wireless-G access point and I was able to get the Tivo online.
> 
> This worked for about a month. Then one night after an update and restart it immediately stopped working with the wireless adapter. I ran through all the options and could not get it to work. I reset the access point and the router. No luck. Set them to default.. no luck. Kept reconfiguring them all the way from wide open with SSID to locked down with WEP 128. No joy.
> 
> So I figured possibly the adapter was bad. So I go to Best Buy today and pick up the D-Link LW-122 802.11b which is recommended here. I hook it up to the laptop (which still had wireless this whole time mind you) and confirmed it was working. I hook it up to the Tivo. It recognizes it and asks to update the firmware. I allow it. I go to get it connected... same results as with prior adapter. Even with running through all the same things again.
> 
> Suggestions? *


Found a solution on my own. Apparently Tivo using 802.11b adapters doesn't seem to sync correctly with 802.11g routers and access points if they are set to mixed A/G. What you have to do is set it to B only for it to connect. Hopefully they put in a fix for this in the future as B is getting long in the touth and new standards are coming.


----------



## bedelman

> _Originally posted by tigerglebe _
> *Found a solution on my own. Apparently Tivo using 802.11b adapters doesn't seem to sync correctly with 802.11g routers and access points if they are set to mixed A/G. What you have to do is set it to B only for it to connect. Hopefully they put in a fix for this in the future as B is getting long in the touth and new standards are coming. *


 Most 802.11g routers can run in b/g mode (not a/g mode -- that's a different animal) and most get along quite well now -- as does mine. Check to make sure there isn't a pending firmware update for your router. The early 802.11g routers weren't fully compliant with the standard (partly because the standard hadn't been finalized yet) and the issues were addressed via a firmware update.


----------



## sincitymedic

I got my hands on a WUSB11 v2.8 which seems to be working ok, except for a couple (hopefully) minor points. I plugged it in & it found my network right off the bat. At this point, I am not using any sort of encryption. When I try to test the connection, TiVo says that my DHCP server failed. I have checked my router's software & it shows the DHCP server to be enabled (I am using an SMC2804WBRP-G set to the 802.11B band right now). 

Any ideas on how to troubleshoot or remedy this? Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Alandd

I helped a friend setup wireless and HMO on two series2 TiVo boxes. The wireless is a Linksys 802.11b wireless router and 2 WUSB11 wireless adapters, version 3.0. One of the two units (Living Room) would work for a while then the wireless connection would drop. Not just due to signal strength, but the TiVo unit would stop recognizing that an adapter was even connected (No network detected message). A reboot would fix it, but it would drop again before long. I had them swap the two adapters and the problem followed the adapter (now on the Bedroom unit). Actually the adapter would not work at all on the second series2 unit. I got a replacement WUSB11 from Linksys and replaced the problem unit on the bedroom tivo. All seemed fine, but after about 10 minutes the livingroom unit dropped the connection! Keep in mind this unit was working for over a week with no problems (using HMO to play music). Now I am not sure if the unit was ever the problem. The friend is not very technical, and a 45 minute drive for me, so troubleshooting is not simple. I am doing nothing out of the ordinary with the wireless (only MAC filtering, no WEP), and signal strength is excellent when it is working.
Anyone have any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## catinthechat

Has anyone had any luck getting the Netgear MA111 v2.0 to work?


----------



## ilovedvrs

> _Originally posted by danielsan _
> *I'm with Yike.
> 
> Glacial. I stand by my original post.
> 
> I still don't see Tivo units shipping with:
> 
> 1. A wireless card BUILT-IN.
> 2. A web server interface BUILT-IN.
> 
> You've GOT to be kidding me. I don't expect them to open the video formats for playback on other media (I have Windows Home Media Edition for that), or to promote ways of skipping commercials.
> 
> But entering show information via a remote control? "Use the Home Media Option" you say? ($99 for what essentially boiled down to this Jurassic box no longer needing a PHONE line.) HMO is fine as long as I want to ADD shows. Which leaves me with the Gameboy-like adventure of trying to MANAGE shows or season passes ALREADY ON the machine. I do a great deal more of than than ADD shows.
> 
> I think someone promoted the volume of posts on this web site as proof of support for TiVo. I think the reverse is true... If they were really doing what you wanted, would you NEED an entire forum dedicated to what the units AREN'T doing for you.
> 
> I'll grant you, if I had massive amounts of free time to decipher hacks and other silliness, I may very well have a DVR that does what I want. Instead, I need to get things DONE. At the moment, that includes dumping my Tivo on eBay once and for all. Better yet, I'll give it to my boss for Christmas... Hehe... *


watch out, people have been banned from these forums for less. these forums are run by Tivo reps. so they tend to ban people that consistantly point Tivo's many flaws.

You either love or hate tivo. But in both cases you use tivo.

Its kinda anagous to what people say about radio talk show hosts, you either love or hate them, but you still listen.


----------



## dkonarska

> _Originally posted by marks47 _
> *If not to pester them, does anyone else have any updates about when the WUSB54G drivers will be available? *


Ditto...I'm desperate. I still have a copper phone line just for the TiVo. Using VOIP and Cell for voice. Can't bring myself to install the B standard and slow down my G network.

Hope TiVo is listening.


----------



## Idiot_Box_Junkie

> _Originally posted by Alandd _
> *I helped a friend setup wireless and HMO on two series2 TiVo boxes. The wireless is a Linksys 802.11b wireless router and 2 WUSB11 wireless adapters, version 3.0. One of the two units (Living Room) would work for a while then the wireless connection would drop. Not just due to signal strength, but the TiVo unit would stop recognizing that an adapter was even connected (No network detected message). A reboot would fix it, but it would drop again before long. I had them swap the two adapters and the problem followed the adapter (now on the Bedroom unit). Actually the adapter would not work at all on the second series2 unit. I got a replacement WUSB11 from Linksys and replaced the problem unit on the bedroom tivo. All seemed fine, but after about 10 minutes the livingroom unit dropped the connection! Keep in mind this unit was working for over a week with no problems (using HMO to play music). Now I am not sure if the unit was ever the problem. The friend is not very technical, and a 45 minute drive for me, so troubleshooting is not simple. I am doing nothing out of the ordinary with the wireless (only MAC filtering, no WEP), and signal strength is excellent when it is working.
> Anyone have any ideas or suggestions? *


Had the exact same problem. The setup that had worked fine for months was the Linksys (WUSB11) on the TiVo connecting to a Linksys (BEFW11S4) router/802.11b access point. The router failed recently and I had replaced it with a new one from Netgear that was a router/802.11g/b access point. The new router/access point worked great for my desktops and laptop but the TiVo began to exhibit the exact behavior you listed above, frequent dropped connections.

I realized that restarting the TiVo *OR* the router would reset the connection. This made me suspect that either the WUSB11 did not work well with the Netgear router/access point or that the mixed mode 802.11g/b environment was a problem for it, remember it only supports 802.11b. I suspect the latter more than the former. Since I did not really need 802.11g, I returned the Netgear in favor of a new Linksys (BEFW11S4).

Not a problem since.


----------



## marcoval

Will the Netgear MA111NA work ? I notice the TiVO site says the MA111 works for a USB adaptor, but not "V2" I'm curious if the NA tagged on the end means its a "V2".


----------



## TiVoStephen

Marcoval, sorry, I have no information on the MA111NA and it's not listed as a product at Netgear's site. Where are you finding a listing for the MA111NA?

Assuming that's a misprint or error, you'll need to find out if it's a v1 or a v2. If it's v1 it will work, if it's v2 it will NOT work.


----------



## marcoval

I'm getting it off the CompUSA website, they apparently have it on sale for $5 after rebate so I'm thinking this will be an amazing deal if it's the V1.


----------



## tvaddict

Crossposting from Tivo Help Center since this thread seems to get a lot more traffic... I searched up and down for solutions to this issue, and I saw that other people had the same problems, and lots of them were solved, but no solutions seem to have been posted... so:

Last night, we bought a new D-Link DI-624 (802.11g) wireless router, and I can't seem to get my Tivos to receive a signal from it, even if I put the access point directly on top of the router (I'm using Linksys WUSB11 wireless access points on both of my Tivos). Everything used to work fine with our old Linksys 802.11b router, until I dropped it. 

When I go through Tivo's network settings config, it sees my network's SSID, and I've tried all combos of WEP keys (disabled/hex/ascii), but still Tivo doesn't get an IP address, nor does it see any signal broadcast (under signal strength, it's just blank, no % or anything). With the Linksys in place, I'd still see a signal strength, even if I didn't have the right password, I just wouldn't be able to access it until I entered the password. But now, I'm seeing nothing.

There's a post in the Tivo Help Center that says:


> Location: los angeles
> Posts: 1
> TIVO 2 wireless network- creating a connection/ iTunes
> DLink di624 router, DWL-122 wireless usb adapter
> i just wanted to do a quick post of thanks with respect to the wireless help thread-
> i was getting pretty consistent DHCP errors and no IP address- and DLink was of little help-
> after many reconfigs of both the router and the network settings of the TIVO, it turned out to be
> the wep encryption password was hexidecimal as opposed to alpha numeric- which confused me as there are no case options- not to mention it adds a character at the beginning of the string- but it worked flawlessly and all the encryption (64b) and dynamic addressing is the same as it was before the tivo arrived-


Anyone know what this refers to? Is there really an "extra character at the beginning of the string" that I should know about? Anyone else have any idea what I should try next before I return the DI-624 and buy another Linksys (same as I had before)?

TIA!

Edited to add - I've ensured that the router is NOT set to 802.11g only mode. And Transfer Speed is set to 'auto'.


----------



## Idiot_Box_Junkie

> _Originally posted by tvaddict _
> *Crossposting from Tivo Help Center since this thread seems to get a lot more traffic... I searched up and down for solutions to this issue, and I saw that other people had the same problems, and lots of them were solved, but no solutions seem to have been posted... so:
> 
> Last night, we bought a new D-Link DI-624 (802.11g) wireless router, and I can't seem to get my Tivos to receive a signal from it, even if I put the access point directly on top of the router (I'm using Linksys WUSB11 wireless access points on both of my Tivos). Everything used to work fine with our old Linksys 802.11b router, until I dropped it.
> 
> When I go through Tivo's network settings config, it sees my network's SSID, and I've tried all combos of WEP keys (disabled/hex/ascii), but still Tivo doesn't get an IP address, nor does it see any signal broadcast (under signal strength, it's just blank, no % or anything). With the Linksys in place, I'd still see a signal strength, even if I didn't have the right password, I just wouldn't be able to access it until I entered the password. But now, I'm seeing nothing.
> 
> There's a post in the Tivo Help Center that says:
> 
> Anyone know what this refers to? Is there really an "extra character at the beginning of the string" that I should know about? Anyone else have any idea what I should try next before I return the DI-624 and buy another Linksys (same as I had before)?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Edited to add - I've ensured that the router is NOT set to 802.11g only mode. And Transfer Speed is set to 'auto'. *


I believe the WUSB11 does not deal well with mixed mode environments. Please see my post above (5 up from this).


----------



## bedelman

Here's a good explanation I found about why you sometimes need to use a hexadecimal password. It can happen when you're using WEP, your wireless router is from a different manufacturer than your wireless USB adapter, and your WEP password isn't 5 characters long (for 40 bit) or 13 characters long (for 128 bit)

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=108058

Here's an excerpt...


> *The multiplatform issue*
> Being an older protocol, WEP password treatment was not implemented uniformly by all wireless hardware and operating system manufacturers. Some products require users to enter relatively cryptic hexadecimal characters (four bits each), while others allow "plain language" password entry. A plain language password, like "apple", uses standard ASCII characters that are 8 bits each.
> 
> Products that allow plain language (ASCII) password entry may not force the network administrator to create 5- or 13-character passwords that would result in the required 40 (5*8) and 104 (13*8) bit-length passwords. Instead, they use a "hashing" routine to convert an odd-length password to the correct bit length. The multiplatform issue arises when the hashing results of products from two different manufacturers don't match each other. The resulting "network equivalent passwords," which are always given in hexadecimal format, are different.


----------



## Philo

OK, I've selectively skimmed this thread but must confess I have not read the whole thing.

I dilligently checked all of the information here and on the Tivo site before buying a WUSB11. Since, of course, there was no way to check on the box what *version* of the WUSB11 it is, this was like a shot in the dark. Of course, it was version 4.0, according to the CD-ROM. And, of course, my early Series II refuses to see it.

I have a Linksys router and would like to keep everything compatible. So, what are my options here? Is the Tivo software going to be brought up to date with equipment that is currently on sale, or are we going to be forced to hunt for out-of-date equipment unascertainable by the packaging to use with our equally incompatible and out-of-date software?

Sorry if that sounds a little loaded -- don't intend to be nasty, just a little sarcastic within the bounds of pleasantry -- this is clearly not a consumer-friendly situation. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## bwit

> Since, of course, there was no way to check on the box what *version* of the WUSB11


The version number of LinkSys adapters is printed on the box. On older versions (2.6 and 2.8) is was printed next to the model number i.e. WUSB11 ver. 2.6.

On newer versions it is still printed on the box but is on the bottom in very small print.

Bob

Edit: Incidentally, I find WalMart to be an excellent source of older Linksys adapters. Maybe they buy in very large quantities or just don't move them but every time I stop by my local WalMart they always have 8 or 10 v2.6 and 2.8 adapters on the shelf.


----------



## mike_flood

But you can't "see" the box if you order over the web.


----------



## mike_flood

> _Originally posted by sincitymedic _
> * TiVo says that my DHCP server failed. I have checked my router's software & it shows the DHCP server to be enabled (I am using an SMC2804WBRP-G set to the 802.11B band right now).
> 
> Any ideas on how to troubleshoot or remedy this? Thanks in advance for the help. *


Have you tried using a static IP address?
I use 192.168.1.112 with my LAN and TiVo works fine. 
I can watch photos or listen to mp3's with zero problems.
I can send recording instructions via the web and it's perfect.
I use the little D-Link adaptor. Router is in the basment, Tivo is on 1st floor.
Get about a 50% signal and TiVo says "Good"


----------



## mike_flood

> _Originally posted by dkonarska _
> *Ditto...I'm desperate. I still have a copper phone line just for the TiVo. Using VOIP and Cell for voice. Can't bring myself to install the B standard and slow down my G network.
> 
> Hope TiVo is listening. *


I use a Linksys WRTG54 running the the B and G mode and all is peaceful and flawless.


----------



## masonty

Does Tivo plan on using 802.11g? If so, when? I really dislike the idea of having to go back to a 802.11b just to use my Tivo. I'm moving forward as technology does. For example, I use VoIP for my home phone. Can't Tivo keep up?


----------



## rawlic

I'd just like to thank everyone who's been involved with this thread. Because of the messages here, I knew that I needed to by a v2 WUSB11 adapter, not a v4. I had to rifle through Wal-Mart's stock to find a v2 among the v4's.

Setup was a breeze and I was able to get rid of the phone line draped across my living room.

Tivo is great!

-Chuck


----------



## krgoldman

I tried to use a Linksys WUSB11 to make a wireless connection between my TiVo and my network. I took a chance, bought it on-line, and it is too new a version so the Tivo doesn't recognize it. I am now thinking about replacing it with at a Linksys WUSB12. I the notes say you must have the current software version on your DVR. I checked, and I do.

Does anyone have any experience with the Linksys WUSB12, positive or negative? Also, the TiVo is in a TV cabinet, but only about 10 feet (and one wall) away from the access point. Any thoughts on how this will affect connectivity? Thanks.


----------



## KWhit

I waded through most of this thread (10 pages or so), but am still confused by a couple of things.

I currently have a 802.11g network - a router connected to my desktop cpu and a wireless g network card in my laptop.

If I connect my TIVO to a network adapter and must place my router in the b/g combo mode, will that affect my transfer speed between my router and my laptop? Does everything slow down to "B" speed?

Or will my laptop and desktop still communicate at the faster "G" speed?

Thanks.


----------



## ccwf

> _Originally posted by KWhit _
> *If I connect my TIVO to a network adapter and must place my router in the b/g combo mode, will that affect my transfer speed between my router and my laptop? Does everything slow down to "B" speed?*


 In general, no, not today. Slowing down to near-B speeds did happen with early, buggy firmware in certain routers.


> *Or will my laptop and desktop still communicate at the faster "G" speed?*


 You will need to place the router into mixed mode so that it can handle both B and G, and mixed mode is not as fast as G. With some routers/firmware, mixed mode is very close to G speeds when using G equipment. With others (again, see the old buggy firmware note), it's much slower. Try searching the web for recent mixed mode benchmarks for your router.


----------



## KWhit

Ok. Thanks for the info.


----------



## dlcrow

I am using a WUSB12 to connect to my WAP54G. The WUSB11 that I initially bought wouldn't connect to the WAP54G with the Tivo or with a Windows XP computer.


----------



## designwebs

After checking the tivo web site I see where tivo listed the kind of adapters that it will work with. I went out and got myself a linksys usb WUSB11 adapter. I hooked the thing up and nothing happened. I then did a download from tivo to update my software. Or so I thought. While reading the different posts I see where the netgear ma111 will work. I plugged it in and it took right off. I did some conf. as I am running with wep and it works great. Anyone have any idea why the linksys would not work. The tivo is band new.


----------



## bedelman

> _Originally posted by designwebs _
> *After checking the tivo web site I see where tivo listed the kind of adapters that it will work with. I went out and got myself a linksys usb WUSB11 adapter. I hooked the thing up and nothing happened. I then did a download from tivo to update my software. Or so I thought. While reading the different posts I see where the netgear ma111 will work. I plugged it in and it took right off. I did some conf. as I am running with wep and it works great. Anyone have any idea why the linksys would not work. The tivo is band new. *


 Chances are that you had a v4 version of the WUSB11. Even though all the various versions of the WUSB11 look the same on the outside, they have different electronics on the inside. The WUSB11 v4 is not currently compatible with the drivers in the TiVo.


----------



## pianoboy

Just my $0.02, I set up my new Series 2 TiVo on Saturday, and used the MA111. Worked like a champ, directly connected to my network after the initial telephone setup without a hitch. Highly recommended.

jas


----------



## JMcMusicman

> _Originally posted by TiVoOpsMgr _
> *Jaquade, we haven't announced a timeline yet for G support, but it is something we are working on.
> 
> Best regards,
> Stephen *


Whats the deal?!? This was posted almost a year ago... and still no G support??


----------



## viget

So, I accidentally bought the Netgear ma111 v2 from amazon.com, b/c nowhere does it say on the website that it's v2. And it was really cheap. Let that be a lesson to all, don't gamble with an online purchase if it's of questionable support.

My question (I guess directed to Stephen) is will Tivo ever be compatible with v2? Or should I just go cut my losses and buy the linksys one?

THanks.


----------



## Dieter

I got my Tivo Brand Series 2 DVR (80hr) a few days ago. Set up was a snap using a dial-up, but I'd let to get it wireless. 

Here's what I have.

Linksys BEFW11S4 Wireless B Router
Linksys WET11 Bridge
Linksys USB100M Compact USB Network Adapter

I connected an ethernet cable between the Bridge and Tivo using the USB100M. The Tivo recognized the network connection, so I thought all I had to do was to configure the wireless setup, WEP security, etc. I apparently was wrong, because upon selecting Wireless Setup, I received an error message of "Could not find DHCP".

My questions are:

Will Tivo work using the above configuration?
Where/how do I find the DHCP?
What else am I doing wrong?

Thanks


----------



## bedelman

As far as the TiVo knows, you're running a wired connection (that's the adapter that's connected to it). The wireless configuration would have to be done on the WET11 separately using its configuration screens.


----------



## Dieter

_The wireless configuration would have to be done on the WET11 separately using its configuration screens._

Thanks for the quick reply.

I suppose the question now is just exactly how do I configure the WET11 wireless connection with Tivo when my only means of connecting it with the Tivo is via the USB100 wired adapter?


----------



## ashu

Configure the WET11 while attached to a PC (set up your WEP, operating mode - Client/Bridge etc) and ensure it lets your PC connect to the router (PC's ethernet card set to DHCP or static, depending on your router config).

Then move the WET11 to the USB100M on the TiVo. TiVo previously configured for DHCP Wired ethernet (or static IP, if you prefer, within the range of IP addresses the WET11/router are in, same netmask, router as gateway/DNS)


----------



## Dieter

Ashu.

I successfully configured the WET11 while attached to my main PC last night without incident. I thought that would do the trick, but it seems that there still is a connectivity issue when the WET11 is trying to talk to the Tivo via the USB100 adapter.


----------



## Dieter

Just to confuse everyone, I think the other topic has more meat to it. So I'd like to continue the discussion over there.


----------



## ashu

Other discussion : http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&postid=2450310#post2450310


----------



## designwebs

I have the Netgear Ma111 hocked up with not problem. I have wep enabled and I even have a static IP for it. For some reason it keeps losing its connection. To bad tivo does not have a ping utility built in to ping the network.


----------



## ashu

You could ping the TiVo from a PC. Under windows (at a command prompt), use the -t option to keep a perpetual ping going ...

ping -t <tivos.ip.address>

You can use one of a plethora of 'up' programs that can ping at preconfigured intervals to verify a connection stays up ... maybe you'll discover a pattern (noisy 2.4GHz cordless phones, microwave use, local WISP, strong neighborhood routers etc)


----------



## bedelman

> _Originally posted by ashutoshsm _
> *You could ping the TiVo from a PC. Under windows (at a command prompt), use the -t option to keep a perpetual ping going ...
> 
> ping -t <tivos.ip.address>
> 
> You can use one of a plethora of 'up' programs that can ping at preconfigured intervals to verify a connection stays up ... maybe you'll discover a pattern (noisy 2.4GHz cordless phones, microwave use, local WISP, strong neighborhood routers etc) *


 If you have a Macintosh running Mac OSX, there's a "Network Utility" program located at /Applications/Utilities that has a "ping" function as well


----------



## TiVoStephen

> _Originally posted by viget _
> *My question (I guess directed to Stephen) is will Tivo ever be compatible with v2? Or should I just go cut my losses and buy the linksys one?*


My recommdation would be to purchase an adapter that's on the current compatible list (http://www.tivo.com/adapters/) because we have not announced any plans to support v2 of the MA111. Sorry for the inconvenience.

It seems the D-Link DWL-122 is probably the easiest adapter to find in the stores (and is also available from tivo.com).

Best regards,
Stephen


----------



## ashu

Often the DWL-122 is available for as little as 9.99 after rebates. I bought one at that sweet deal, but another at the regular 29.99 price.


----------



## designwebs

I guess I could ping the static IP I gave the Tivo to keep it up?


----------



## ashu

I don't know if it will 'keep it up' (you may want to try a certain Pfizer product for that  ), but it sure will show whether it IS, indeed, a regular occurrence, or whether its sporadic and based on other interference/activity!


----------



## networkprbs

I just bought my TiVo and did the Guided Setup. I then proceeded to plug in my wireless network adapter just as the book told me to. The adapter I am attempting to use is the Linksys WUSB54G ver 4. I know that this adapter is not on the list of supported adapters on the TiVo website, but I also know that this adapter is B compatable. If anyone knows why this adapter does not work, how to make it work correctly, or if it won't work what to buy, let me know. Also, does anyone know when TiVo is planning on supporting Wireless G? They really need to.


----------



## bedelman

> _Originally posted by networkprbs _
> *I just bought my TiVo and did the Guided Setup. I then proceeded to plug in my wireless network adapter just as the book told me to. The adapter I am attempting to use is the Linksys WUSB54G ver 4. I know that this adapter is not on the list of supported adapters on the TiVo website, but I also know that this adapter is B compatable. If anyone knows why this adapter does not work, how to make it work correctly, or if it won't work what to buy, let me know. Also, does anyone know when TiVo is planning on supporting Wireless G? They really need to. *


 If it's not on the list (which is also in the documentation), don't count on the adapter working. When support is added for new adapters, those new adapters are added to the web page at http://www.tivo.com/adapters -- just as was recently done with the D-link DWL 120 ver. F

The electronics inside the WUSB54G adapter are different which is why it doesn't work since it requires a different driver than the others.


----------



## designwebs

I first went to the tivo web site and locked at the approved usb adapters. I got the linksys one. I hooked it up and the tivo box did not even see it. I did a couple checks with my tivo box for updates and nothing. I plugged the netgear in and it took right off.

I have it set to a static IP. I think I will download a ping utility and have it ping the IP I gave the tivo box ever so often and see if that works.

Once I get tired of fooling around with it, I will hard wire it in and forget about it.


----------



## jreedar

I just got a new TIVO 40 hour recorder(model number: TCD540040), after reading most of this thread I see where my wireless router (Linksys WRT54G) is compatible if b/g is enabled and I'm planning on getting the Linksys WUSB12 adapter since it's on the approved list from TIVO's web site. However my main question is since I don't have a telephone line I only use my cell phone, but do have a broadband internet connection will I be able to get by the 'guided setup' using the WUSB12 adapter? I would like to not have to use the 'go to a friend with a telephone line' approach to get by the initial setup???

Thanks in advance for any help, also sorry if this has already been answered in another thread, please direct me there if it has.


----------



## ccwf

> _Originally posted by jreedar _
> *will I be able to get by the 'guided setup' using the WUSB12 adapter?*


 Unfortunately, it is not possible to perform initial guided setup with a wireless adapter. The only officially supported method for performing initial guided setup at this time is using a phone line, although wired Ethernet adapters also work for many people.


----------



## jreedar

Thanks ccwf, I just wanted to verify that first.

I don't plan on signing up and getting the TIVO service, I'm just going to use it as a VCR replacement. Would there be any benefit to getting the wireless adapter then and hooking the TIVO up to my home wireless network if I don't get the TIVO monthly service plan? I couldn't do remote scheduling since I wouldn't have the service and be buying the HMO, right? Is this a correct assumption or is there any benefit to having my TIVO connected to the internet with no service plan.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## ccwf

> _Originally posted by jreedar _
> *Thanks ccwf, I just wanted to verify that first.
> 
> I don't plan on signing up and getting the TIVO service, I'm just going to use it as a VCR replacement.*


 That particular model does not allow recording without a subscription. If that is your intention, you should return it and get one of the models that includes TiVo Basic (VCR-like functionality without a subscription) or one of the old Series1 boxes that has similar unsubscribed functionality. For the latter, see http://www.servicedvr.com/ or eBay and such.


----------



## BrettStah

Apologies in advance if this has been asked/answered before...

Are there any wireless adapters that are supported that operate at "B" and "G" speeds? In other words, while I realize that Series2 Tivos currently only support "B" wireless network speeds, it would seem logical to buy an adapter that can operate at "G" speeds, so that when (I'm optimistic!) Tivo adds support for "G" speeds, no new adapters would need to be purchased.


----------



## bedelman

> _Originally posted by BrettStah _
> *Apologies in advance if this has been asked/answered before...
> 
> Are there any wireless adapters that are supported that operate at "B" and "G" speeds? In other words, while I realize that Series2 Tivos currently only support "B" wireless network speeds, it would seem logical to buy an adapter that can operate at "G" speeds, so that when (I'm optimistic!) Tivo adds support for "G" speeds, no new adapters would need to be purchased. *


 The problem isn't the speed but the electronics within the adapter itself. The drivers within the TiVo only support certain chipsets. If you want to use a 802.11g connection today and in the future the only way to do so is to team up an 802.11g bridge device with a supported USB ethernet adapter. The TiVo will only know about the ethernet adapter connected to it -- the bridge will convert the wired ethernet connection over to a wireless one.


----------



## jreedar

> _Originally posted by ccwf _
> *That particular model does not allow recording without a subscription. *


Thanks ccwf, I just got this from my girlfriend as a gift and didn't know much about it, she not going to be happy that I'm returning it but that's how it goes. Do you know what the name of the TIVO model is that will allow recording without a subscription?

Thanks again for all your help, I really appreciate it.


----------



## ccwf

> _Originally posted by jreedar _
> *Do you know what the name of the TIVO model is that will allow recording without a subscription?*


 
Any of the TiVo models that advertise TiVo Basic, which includes most but not all of the TiVo/DVD combo models.
All old Philips Series1 standalone units (servicedvr.com is a Philips service center) plus most standalone Sony units
 (_standalone_ means not an integrated DirecTV-only model.)


----------



## ashu

FYI, for others who noticed the recent posts - I'm trying what bob suggested above - all my TiVos have Linksys USB 200M ethernet adapters, and are hooked to (various) Belkin 7230-4 802.11G routers functioning in Bridged Access Point mode. G speeds throughout ... its good 

The Belkin adapter is available for $10 after rebate/s at CompUSA this week, was 20 at Circuit City last week. Seems like a clearance before a new model makes its way to the shelves. Its FAST, and a great cheap upgrade to an existing B network! Also note that there are two variants of the 7230 - the one in the red box has 2003 hardware and firmware, the white box-ed 7230-4 have 2004 hardware and slightly newer firmware. CC only has red (old), CompUSA has both. Choose wisely  They DO co-exist happily as bridged APs, since I'm running 2 whites and one red NOW.


----------



## riz1

Hello, 

Will there be support for Linksys WUSB11_V4 Tivo Driver for the Humax DRT800.
Willing to take a beta driver if available,


----------



## Casper42

HELP!
I have a new TCD5400 Series 2 and I did all the initial setup via phone and the unit is working fine.

I plugged the 122 into it and it said it needed to flash it, so I said go for it.

I then went through the wireless setup wizard and it wouldnt connect. I finally realized I didnt add the MAC to my Allowed MAC list on my WAP, so I added that and did it again and it says connected and hovers around 75-80% signal.

Then I went through the IP Config and told it to use DHCP, no response (Running a MS DHCP Server on Win2000 for the whole house, I'm a SysAdmin by trade). I know its working, as 5 other computers in the house use it, and my TiVo S1 with TurboNet uses DHCP via the same DHCP Server (But its hard wired).

So I hard coded an IP into the S2, and then Bounced it and yet still cannot ping it, and when I test net connection it says it cant find my gateway.

Any Ideas what I'm missing?

PS: WAP is a DLink 2000AP and Router is a DLink 804HV. WAP has 11g only OFF, and I tried changing the TX Rate from AUTP to 11 hard.
PPS: I am using 128bit WEP with an ASCII key and it IS 13 charachters


----------



## Casper42

Quick update, Turning off WEP completely solved this problem, so its some weird WEP thing. As reccomended in another thread, I will try a hex Wep key and see if the TiVo likes it.


----------



## mstenzel

> _Originally posted by marcoval _
> *Will the Netgear MA111NA work ? I notice the TiVO site says the MA111 works for a USB adaptor, but not "V2" I'm curious if the NA tagged on the end means its a "V2". *


marcoval,

I went to my local CompUSA and looked at the MA111NA adapters. On the back of the box it says "V.2" so they will NOT work.

However, as I looked at all of the boxes, there were a few that did not say ...NA on the end of the part name on the box (though they did say ...NA on the name on the UPC sticker). The back did not say "V.2" and, get this, on the front of the box there is a "TiVo Compatible" sticker with the TiVo logo. Out of a dozen or so boxes, only 2 were the older V.1 models. They must be clearing them out and replacing them with the V.2/NA models. So if you have a CompUSA near you, I'd head down and have a look.

Good luck.

mstenzel

BTW, the UPCs are identical, so the V.1s will work with the rebate, making the final cost $9.99.


----------



## rbranton

Forgive me if I have accidentlally placed this in two threads. I am still learning. 

Please help.

I bought three series II TIVOs (2-40s, 1-140); a D-Link DI-624 g/b Router version c with firmware 2.4.2 and 3 D-Link DWL-122 USB Wireless adapters with firmware updated in response to TIVO screen. I am having trouble getting my first machine up on the network. I followed ideas in post from tvaddict and idiot-box-junkie in this forum to no avail.

The Tivo recognizes the network ssid automatically. I tried no security, alpha security, and hex security; 64 and 128 bit. Each time I tested with my laptop to ensure I had it right. The Tivo is located 20 feet from the router and my wifi-sniffer shows a very strong signal. Each time when it tries to confirm it provides the message:
"Warning: this network could not be located". A MAC address showes up, but nothing else. I have tried rebooting the router; as well as powering it off and back on. I have not tried powering the Tivo on and off; or otherwise resetting it.
I would greatly appreciate any help. Thx. in advance. Rhb


----------



## Palmdale-CA

rbranton:
I too have the DI-624 and the DWL-122. It took me several hours of trial and error (mostly error) including trying the DMZ before I finally choose the "shared key" setting on the router and it connected. I tried several more iterations and the only thing that got my Tivo to work was the shared key setting. I reset my laptop to match and everything is well. I am using 64 bit Alpha and have had no problems since setting it up.
I am going through an entertainment center and ceiling and its about 30 ft away and still getting 68-75% excellent signal. 
Palmdale-CA


----------



## rbranton

Thanks for the tip. I tried it and briefly had an IP address. However, the connection failed with a new message: "No DHCP Server". I re-entered the network access using "closed connection" instead of selecting the automatic name (which I am still not sure why it was visible given I had switched to a shared mode) and was back to ground zero with no network found. I have tried to get back to at least having an IP address with no success (including unplugging and rebooting TIVO and everything). This is really frustrating and time consuming. Thanks again for your assistance.


----------



## rbranton

Thanks for the tips. Here is my status on the DLink DI-624 and the DWL-122 TIVO connection. I have given up. My son, who is significantly more technical than me was also unable to get them to work. Therefore, I resurrected my retired DLink 11b DI-713P Router with the DW-122 adaptors on the TIVOs and had two TIVOs online and communicating with each other within 30 minutes; and will have a third one online tonight.

A final note. My idea was to have one 140 hour TIVO that would be used to record most programs; and two satelite 40 hours TIVOs mostly to watch in different rooms. A great idea, but utterly impractical with a wireless 11b network speeds. This speed is not viewing speed and it took over 45 minutes to transfer one 30 min program. Further, it locked down the network for other traffic. If you are planning something similar, I would advise you to either use a hardwired ethernet network or wait until TIVO supports the "g" adaptors or better yet the turbo g adaptors that run at 104 mps. If on the otherhand all you want to be able to do is remote scheduling and internet program update, the 11b is fine.

Thanks again for the advice. If anyone else has any ideas, one day I will want to restore my highspeed wireless network; but I don't have anymore time to invest in it now, so I will live with a slower network speed to gain the online program updates and remote scheduling.

Rhb


----------



## larrywade

Hi,

I recently purchased a Tivo DVR (Humax), software v5.4xxx. I tried to add a wireless Adapter (Linksys USB54G) without first checking whether it was on the compatible list. It isn't being detected despite re-connecting a couple of times through dial-up. It doesn't appear on either compatible or the complete list. Is there a reason for this? Should I expect that it will be supported in the future? Should I go and purchase a compatible wireless adapter?

Thanks,

L.


----------



## ashu

Wireless G adapters are not yet supported, supposedly. Although the expectation and the rumours (including supposedly informed sources) imply its only a matter of (hopefully little) time.

G Speeds ARE achievable now via some trickery - see the Ultimate Wireless Network thread


----------



## Stormspace

> _Originally posted by rbranton _
> *Thanks for the tips. Here is my status on the DLink DI-624 and the DWL-122 TIVO connection. I have given up. My son, who is significantly more technical than me was also unable to get them to work. Therefore, I resurrected my retired DLink 11b DI-713P Router with the DW-122 adaptors on the TIVOs and had two TIVOs online and communicating with each other within 30 minutes; and will have a third one online tonight.
> 
> A final note. My idea was to have one 140 hour TIVO that would be used to record most programs; and two satelite 40 hours TIVOs mostly to watch in different rooms. A great idea, but utterly impractical with a wireless 11b network speeds. This speed is not viewing speed and it took over 45 minutes to transfer one 30 min program. Further, it locked down the network for other traffic. If you are planning something similar, I would advise you to either use a hardwired ethernet network or wait until TIVO supports the "g" adaptors or better yet the turbo g adaptors that run at 104 mps. If on the otherhand all you want to be able to do is remote scheduling and internet program update, the 11b is fine.
> 
> Thanks again for the advice. If anyone else has any ideas, one day I will want to restore my highspeed wireless network; but I don't have anymore time to invest in it now, so I will live with a slower network speed to gain the online program updates and remote scheduling.
> 
> Rhb *


Basic quality recordings transfer in real time over 802.11b connections. Also if you give it a 5-10 minute head start you can transfer two shows between TiVo's. For some reason however the first show transferring gets precendence between the two. So one TiVo displays in real time, and the other needs a few minute pad built in.


----------



## BrettStah

My sister's wireless network can send a 30 minute recording from one Tivo to the other in 20 minutes. (Basic quality recordings - she rarely uses any other quality, so I wasn't able to test any other quality level when I set up the network for her).


----------



## Stormspace

> _Originally posted by BrettStah _
> *My sister's wireless network can send a 30 minute recording from one Tivo to the other in 20 minutes. (Basic quality recordings - she rarely uses any other quality, so I wasn't able to test any other quality level when I set up the network for her). *


That is my experience as well. For most shows basic quality is good enough. Shows like Tomb Raider however definately don't do well at basic.


----------



## rasguy

Ok - I have a few of these USB wireless adapters lying around unused so I figured what the heck I'd try it. After about an hour of futzing around (yes futzing is a technical term) I was able to get it to work.

1) I have a d-LINK DI-624 802.11g WAP in the basement running DHCP 
2) I had to turn OFF the WEP encryption - no matter what I did the WEP keys entered (tried HEX and ASCII) would not work
3) DHCP Enabled - no good, Static IP enabled - no good, back to DHCP just for grins - it connected....go figure
4) Signal stregth = 32% marginal but the base sation is buried in the basement - TiVo unit does not complain - reoriented the antennas as best I could
5) I DID let TiVo flash the firmware for the MN-510 as I doubt that I am going to use it on a PC ever again.....MSFT specifically has a KB article stating that if you flash the ROM you do so at your own risk, lots of reports of broken MN-510's after the TiVo ROM flash when people try to use it on a PC again
6) 1st 3 digits of my TiVo 5400 are 540 and S/W version is 5.3.01-2-540

Just a quick post from a newbie with a closetful of old gear.

Looking forward to eliminating the phone cord on my living room floor tonight.


----------



## Stormspace

You might look into high gain antennas for your access point. Also you can buy a 16' USB cable for your adapter so that you can position it for best reception. I did both and raised the quality from 33% to 82%.


----------



## ThePhantomsGirl

Hey all,

This MAY be on here somewhere - but I just moved and the trip didn't set well with my computer and it's in the shop. I'm on a laptop connected via (gasp!) dial-up with AOL. (yes, I'm miserable...) Hence why searching is difficult...

Any way, I get here and find out there is NO local dial-up number for TiVo. (Taravres, Florida). Okay - we JUST intalled a Wireless Network (a LinkSys G system). I know I need the WUSB 11 v 2.6 or 2.8 verson. 

Question: BUT will it work with the "G" system? (as when I looked today in Office Depot they seem to be "B"'s. I do know TiVo doesn't yet support G - but can I put on a "B" adapater and use it with the "G" system?

Thank you! I MISS my Tivo big time! (and I HATE Comcast you don't want to hear the story about trying to hook up the wireless network....)

Smiles,

Holly


----------



## Stormspace

The good news is that yes, you can use the B adapter. G is backwards compatible for B. Also you can use a Linksys G Wireless game adapter and connect it to your ethernet port and use G with your TiVo so you can get the full benefit of the G standard. 

You also need to have your wireless attached to a broadband connection or at the very least a PC running ICS so TiVo can connect and get data.


----------



## ThePhantomsGirl

Thanks Stormspace! We are connected via broadband (Comcast which I already hate). I'll have to check out the game adapter thing which you speak of. Would I still buy the B adapter - but also get the game adapter (connected to the ethernet port)?

Smiles,

Holly


----------



## MReynolds2005

I am having trouble with the gateway settings. 
I enter the gateway settings from the Network settings screen but Tivo does not find the router. 

any help would be appreciated


----------



## antalo

> _Originally posted by rasguy _
> *Ok - I have a few of these USB wireless adapters lying around unused so I figured what the heck I'd try it. After about an hour of futzing around (yes futzing is a technical term) I was able to get it to work.
> 
> 1) I have a d-LINK DI-624 802.11g WAP in the basement running DHCP
> 2) I had to turn OFF the WEP encryption - no matter what I did the WEP keys entered (tried HEX and ASCII) would not work *


As far as I know you have to enter all the IPs into the Tivo when you set it up, including the security code. I have mine set up for DHCP but no sec codes, therefore you have to turn off the WEP. You could telnet or ftp the codes into the TIVO or change whatever you want to change. My set up works fine, except no WEP.

Also "G" adapters will not work with the TIVO. You can have a "G" router or Gateway which has to set up for "dual" operation.
The TIVO folks said the reason they make the TIVOs to work with "G" adapters, because it would not increase the speed. Evidently inside the TIVO somethings restrict the speed of the data flow. I read ovwer here that they can make the data transfer from one tivo to another faster. You can't watch it faster anyway, so why the rush ? You can tranfer a 30 min. date in 20 min, but you still going to watch it in 30 min. The data has to be read from one drive fed thru the adapter and it has to be received and written to the target drive. You can't feed it faster than it can be read and written. Capish ?
Antalo


----------



## antalo

> _Originally posted by MReynolds2005 _
> *I am having trouble with the gateway settings.
> I enter the gateway settings from the Network settings screen but Tivo does not find the router.
> 
> any help would be appreciated *


Your gateway should be 192.168.1.1 This has be in the TIVO also. For the IP use DHCP, which means the routeror gateway assigns the IP as they are turned on. 192.168.101 and up. You can assign an IP to the TIVO, but it has to be input in the TIVO . Normally you would assign a number under 100. Print servers use 192.168.1.78 (could be any number) I have a satellite receiver running on linux and I have assigned 192.168.1.24 Anytime you see that number you know whaT it is. I was told that when the "gurus" write a program that's the IP they use, so if you try to assign a different IP, it wont work. I am not an expert, just trying to find my way in the jungle. I forgot to mention, this applies to S1 SA TIVOs. S2 is easy, just follow the instructions. Do NOT USE "G" adapters. Wont work. I tried.
(That doesn't mean it can not be made to work) 
Antalo


----------



## antalo

> _Originally posted by ThePhantomsGirl _
> *Thanks Stormspace! We are connected via broadband (Comcast which I already hate). I'll have to check out the game adapter thing which you speak of. Would I still buy the B adapter - but also get the game adapter (connected to the ethernet port)?
> 
> Smiles,
> 
> Holly *


If you are psychic, you should know   I checked into the "game adapter" on the net and it cost around $140.- A wireless gateway/router runs around 60 to 80. As I posted before there is no advantage getting "G" adapters for the TIVO. I may be wrong, but that's what the TIVO folks told me. (e-mail). Get a Linksys WRT54G It is wireless and you can also add 4 hard wired units. I assume you are talking about S2 TIVO.
I spent many hours on the Linksys techsupport to get me going and troubleshooting when it got stuck. If it quits, unplug the power from the modem and router and after about 15 or 30 sec. plug in router, wait until all lights are on or flashing, plug in router. Sometimes when it doesn't work, you have to turn off the PC also and turn on when the above 2 are working. It is also important you run the latest firmware and drivers for each peace on your net. 
Good luck,
Antalo


----------



## cabinetman

My first question and my Humax isn't even here yet! But, I'd like to be prepared. 

After reading all he wonderful info available at this site, I did purchase the appropriate LinkSys WRT54G router and it's up and running on my computer right now. However, I was also given a WUSB11 adapter but it does not have the "version" printed on it or any of the literature anywhere. It is the model that has no vertical antenna but an internal antenna. I would appear that it is an early version of the models you've listed. 

Will this adapter work on the Humax or should I purchase the newer version of this adapter? Any suggestions? Their link is here:
"ftp://ftp.linksys.com/datasheet/wusb11ds.pdf" Remove the quote to make it work since I'm a newbie and can't post links yet. 

Thanks, in advance, for your help. I'm really looking forward to getting my system up in my home theater system very soon.

Rome


----------



## Stormspace

> _Originally posted by ThePhantomsGirl _
> *Thanks Stormspace! We are connected via broadband (Comcast which I already hate). I'll have to check out the game adapter thing which you speak of. Would I still buy the B adapter - but also get the game adapter (connected to the ethernet port)?*


No. You either need the USB "B" adapter or the "G" game adapter. Basically the game adapter acts as a wireless bridge into your ethernet port. It broadcasts the MAC of the TiVo network card and allows you to benefit from the 54mb speed of the "G" standard.


----------



## Stormspace

> _Originally posted by antalo _
> *If you are psychic, you should know   I checked into the "game adapter" on the net and it cost around $140.- A wireless gateway/router runs around 60 to 80. As I posted before there is no advantage getting "G" adapters for the TIVO. I may be wrong, but that's what the TIVO folks told me. (e-mail). Get a Linksys WRT54G It is wireless and you can also add 4 hard wired units. I assume you are talking about S2 TIVO.
> I spent many hours on the Linksys techsupport to get me going and troubleshooting when it got stuck. If it quits, unplug the power from the modem and router and after about 15 or 30 sec. plug in router, wait until all lights are on or flashing, plug in router. Sometimes when it doesn't work, you have to turn off the PC also and turn on when the above 2 are working. It is also important you run the latest firmware and drivers for each peace on your net.
> Good luck,
> Antalo *


Actually, you are wrong. The "G" game adapter is 59.00 at Walmart. It attaches to the ethernet port of your TiVo which supports up to 100mb speeds, unfortunately "G" will only pump in 54mb. The game adapter requires no drivers and simply emulates a wired conection.

Edit: Checked into it and the Adapter at Walmart was a "B" adapter. The "G" adapter is 99.99 at Circuit City. Definately worth the extra 40 bucks if you already have a "G" router and don't want to run wires. If you compare the "G" game adapter to a USB "B" adapter though the price difference is even more, however there should be no problems with compatibilty as long as you aren't using WEP, which requires a different setup using the game adapter.

PS: Also the game adapter has a switch on it for crossover connections for playing games head to head, this switch needs to be set as straight through if I remember correctly. At any rate, if one setting doesn't work, try the second and it will.


----------



## ThePhantomsGirl

Thanks!


----------



## ashu

cyberpsychic - also check out the Ultimate Wireless Network thread. I'm using 3 Belkin G (7230-4) routers (20, 10 and 10 each, resp - assuming rebates come back) to have a super-fast, super-high-range G network throughout my house, with 4 (more with hubs/switches) wired connection points at each router location!

If you DO choose to buy a G bridge, buy it from newegg or someplace similar - should be a LOT less than CrapUSA. Unless you find a rebate deal.

Also, remember that any of these G bridges/game adapters SHOULD support a hub/switch behind it and multiple devices (TiVo/s, game consoles, PCs) connected to that hub/switch.


----------



## Stormspace

> _Originally posted by ashutoshsm _
> *cyberpsychic - also check out the Ultimate Wireless Network thread. I'm using 3 Belkin G (7230-4) routers (20, 10 and 10 each, resp - assuming rebates come back) to have a super-fast, super-high-range G network throughout my house, with 4 (more with hubs/switches) wired connection points at each router location!
> 
> If you DO choose to buy a G bridge, buy it from newegg or someplace similar - should be a LOT less than CrapUSA. Unless you find a rebate deal.
> 
> Also, remember that any of these G bridges/game adapters SHOULD support a hub/switch behind it and multiple devices (TiVo/s, game consoles, PCs) connected to that hub/switch. *


With the Linksys Game adapter product it uses the MAC of the attached NIC, so iit's not likely that it will work as a bridge to multiple devices. However if you need a wireless bridge, PCmall is selling a linksys wireless "G" AP for 59.00 that can be configured as a bridge.


----------



## youngr

On one of my v7.1 S2 units last night, I decided to try and swap my Linksys WUSB11 802.11b adapter with a Dlink DWL-G120 802.11G adapter I had around the house. Initially it did not recognize the Dlink but I left it connected and restarted the Tivo. Upon restart, it recognized the Dlink with no complaints whatsoever. All the wireless settings were preserved from the Linksys config and no changes were needed.

While I have not done any extensive timing so far, streaming a show from another Tivo unit downstairs (using a usb -> ethernet -> 802.11g wireless bridge) seemed to stream much better than with the 802.11b adapter.

Just thought I would pass the good news along.


----------



## gballard

I received the 80 Hour TiVo Series2 DVR I bought off EBay and have been trying to read up on what needs to be done. I do not have home phone service but I do have Comast HSI for my broadband connectivity. I found this thread about Ethernet VS Phone and I am seeing conflicting information...or at least it appears to be conflicting to me. At lunch today I plan on going by Circuit City and picking up a USB network adapter...I am considering picking up both a wired and wireless one if Circuit City has the approved adapters there in the store. Anyway....what is confusing me is that I have read it is possible to use a wired USB adapter to do the Guided Setup in the absence of a phone line. Then I am seeing other posts saying that you have to use the phone line regardless. I can take the TiVo over to my mom's and use her phone line if need be...but I don't want to tie up her phone line all day...how long does the initial download take? any ideas? It would be sweet to be able to use my broadband connection for this. Since I have the TiVo now, can I go ahead and activate my service or do I need to wait and do that right before I do the guided setup?

Any information will be appreciated...


----------



## CrispyCritter

Wired USB adapter may or may not work depending on the model and exact version of the adapter (this is using the ,#401 phone prefix).

You'll probably want the adapter in any case for other TiVo purposes (HMO and TiVoToGo) so you might as well try it, IMO.

The actual phone call (well, there's really a pair of them), if you can't get the adapter to work for the initial call, will take as long as 20 minutes. However, it's easiest just to leave the TiVo there for the initial processing which could take several hours.

Easiest just to activate the service now, assuming you know the TiVo Service Number.


----------



## gballard

The initial processing...will that require the phone line for that too? I can't imagine my mom and brother being real excited about me tying up their phone line for several hours.


----------



## BrettStah

The actual phone call does not take hours. More like 15-20 minutes, IIRC. (There's a quicker initial call that is used to download your local area's cable and satellite offerings, from which you choose what you are going to want to record from. Then the longer call happens. Afterward, there's a process that takes place that indexes all of the downloaded guide data.


----------



## ashu

And some (wired USB) adapters, on some Series 2 TiVos, under exactly the right conditions (planets and moons ARE involved!) will be able to allow the FIRST call/s for Guided Setup to occur over the USB-ethernet connection.

On new TiVos recently - relatives', friends' and my own, over just the last 4+ months - I've had the Linksys USB200M and the Belkin F5D5050 work about 33% of the time, at best. The remaining times, I had to beg/borrow a phone line. Unfortunately, I did not see any consistency. 

240-series units - 40 refurb and 140 new: both FAILED
540-series unit - 40 new FAILED< 140 new PASSED
SD-H400 - FAILED
DRT800 - PASSED


----------



## Stormspace

> _Originally posted by Stormspace _
> *With the Linksys Game adapter product it uses the MAC of the attached NIC, so iit's not likely that it will work as a bridge to multiple devices. However if you need a wireless bridge, PCmall is selling a linksys wireless "G" AP for 59.00 that can be configured as a bridge. *


Just in case anyone was wondering, allow me to confirm that yes indeed, I am an idiot. I neglected to examine the rear of my TiVo box to see if an RJ45 jack existed. I made an assumption based on my son's XBox. I guess in my deluded mind somewhere the black cases merged and confused me into thinking that the RJ45 jack was on my TiVo as well.

At any rate, the wireless "G" game adapter I was mentioning earlier in this thread will work, but only with a USB-->ethernet adapter. The only real benefits to using a "G" game adapter with the USB ethernet adapter is that a)Once USB 2 drivers become available throughput will automatically increase to USB 2 standards, and b) Wireless network speeds will not degrade because a "B" client is on the network.

I apologize for any confusion brought about by this, I am indeed an idiot. <arrghh!>


----------



## gballard

Just thought I would check back in and let ya'll know the guided setup using my broadband connection went off without a hitch....I just followed the steps I found here in these forums and less than 20 minutes later I was done. It is processing the data now. My setup is the Tivo 80 hour DVR starting with 240, a Linksys USB100M USB network adapter and about 50 feet of Cat5 that I "borrowed" from work. I decided to go with a wired setup because my Tivo is in my bedroom which is right next to my computer room. I just tucked the Cat5 under the baseboard as I went. I then hooked up the USB adapter using the extension cable provided and then plugged my Cat5 into it. I then plugged the power cord into the Tivo and then plugged that into the power strip. Once I changed the channel selector to Channel 3 I was good to go. I went through the setup without a single hiccup...I am thrilled to death that it went so easy. The guy I bought the Tivo from even thought to include the serial adapter so I could connect my Tivo to my Comcast digital cable box serially and now the Tivo remote controls the cable box...too cool. I hate to sound like a total newb here...but heck...I am....so someone tell me what I can do now?? What is this Home Media Option I have been hearing about? OK I have rambled enough...just wanted to share my success with you guys.


----------



## CrispyCritter

> _Originally posted by gballard _
> *Just thought I would check back in and let ya'll know the guided setup using my broadband connection went off without a hitch... ...
> What is this Home Media Option I have been hearing about? OK I have rambled enough...just wanted to share my success with you guys. *


 Welcome to the TiVolution!

The next step is just to enjoy your control over your TV.

The next added feaure after that to explore is the Home Media Option. Download the TiVo Desktop onto your PC, and you'll be able to listen to your MP3 music and see your photos through your TV (or home theater setup if you have one of those).
Enjoy!


----------



## gballard

I downloaded and installed Tivo Desktop...pretty slick...now I can see I am gonna have to get a small home theater system for my bedroom now so I can enjoy my mp3s off my computer....


----------



## ThePhantomsGirl

> _Originally posted by ashutoshsm _
> *And some (wired USB) adapters, on some Series 2 TiVos, under exactly the right conditions (planets and moons ARE involved!) will be able to allow the FIRST call/s for Guided Setup to occur over the USB-ethernet connection.
> /B]*


*

By the way - and so will some wireLESS adapters...sometimes. I got my Linksys WUSB11 v 2.8 to do it. It failed the first attempt - but I tried it again a couple of hours later and it worked that time.

Smiles,

Holly*


----------



## nanllyn

I'm confused, well you knew that! LOL!
I went to CompUSA and they said they had a Tivo compatible USB adapter So I bought a NetGear Model number: MA111NA I'm not sure what the version is. My Tivo service number starts with 540.
My question is I have gone through the list that you guys put together of compatible adapters. It states that version 1 is possible compatible and version 2 is not. Yet my box has a Tivo Compatible sticker on it. 
I have done a search on this forum and see several people mention they got the MA111 to work but most don't save what version, so I'm not sure mine will work. 
Also do I need to install anything first before connecting it to my Tivo? There are no directions in the box or on Netgear's website.
Thanks again.


----------



## ashu

> _Originally posted by ThePhantomsGirl _
> *By the way - and so will some wireLESS adapters...sometimes. I got my Linksys WUSB11 v 2.8 to do it. It failed the first attempt - but I tried it again a couple of hours later and it worked that time.
> 
> Smiles,
> 
> Holly *


Really? First call EVER with that TiVo? Not a pre-configured, presold (refrubsihed) or recently re-formatted (Clear and Delete All) TiVo?

(While I doubt its possible, if it DID indeed work) That implies you aren't using WEP or any form of security on your TiVo. And default (manufacturer) configs as well). NOT good


----------



## ThePhantomsGirl

Hey....

It was a re-do of Guided set-up - so not first EVER call.

Actually yes, we do have WEP security.

It worked.... why would I lie? (your comment about if it DID indeed work.) It did it - and I'm happy.

Holly


----------



## hesray

Thanks for your reply - My network set up works onthe TIVO -signal strength good - but downloading pictures or music from computer to TIVO does not work
[email protected]


----------



## CrispyCritter

> _Originally posted by ThePhantomsGirl _
> *Hey....
> 
> It was a re-do of Guided set-up - so not first EVER call.
> 
> Actually yes, we do have WEP security.
> 
> It worked.... why would I lie? (your comment about if it DID indeed work.) It did it - and I'm happy. *


 There is a major difference between the first EVER call, and a redo of guided setup. Nobody has ever reported getting the first ever call working with wireless, and if you read the previous postings closely, that was what is being discussed here. It would be a major shock if wireless had worked for the first ever call, thus ashutoshsm's surprise when you seemed to be claiming to have done it.


----------



## hesray

no NEVER FIRST TIME SUCCESSFUL WITH WIRELESS. It has taken me over one year to get the wireless to work Linksys b - However, in 2005 I must have spent 5 + hours just on phone. My problem now is the link between my desk top and TIVO - 20" away - does not work. I shoul be able to download pictures and or Music from Desk top to Tivo- Have decided it's not worth the time and effort. TIVO works great as a recorder -have no complaints with unit's function.
[email protected]


----------



## TGtoys

I've been posting about this problem in a device-specific thread, and thought I'd might get some more exposure/ideas from this one...

I've been having trouble getting a wireless network adapter to work with my Toshiba RS-TX20. I've gone through troubleshooting, Toshiba, Tivo and D-Link support, and tried both the DWL-122 and Linksys WUSB11 V3.0 with two different Toshiba units, to no avail. The software version in the Toshiba is 5.4-01-2-565. The unit id number starts with 565.

Here are the basic symptoms:

In the "Phone & Network Setup" screen, the IP, MAC, SSID and signal strength appear for about 30-45 seconds after I plug in the USB network adapter. Then, the signal goes to "(None)", and after a few more seconds the rest of the information disappears. When I go into the Wireless Settings, it gives a message titled "No Wireless Adapter": "A wireless network adapter was not detected..."

Restarting, unplugging/replugging, etc., don't have any effect. I can unplug/replug the USB network adapter over and over and get the same behavior.

If anyone has seem something similar, I'd *really* appreciate hearing ideas for solutions!

Thanks!


----------



## hesray

Wish I could help you - assume you have a wireless /cable device- might check with MFG. I finally got a signal - however Tivo between my computer does not work- after 30 minutes yesterday with TIVO customer service I was told they don't how to help me and usggested a level 2 service rep- The bottom line- works great as a recorder - computer& Tivo is big problems
[email protected]


----------



## ashu

> _Originally posted by TGtoys _
> *
> If anyone has seem something similar, I'd *really* appreciate hearing ideas for solutions!
> 
> Thanks! *


Hmm - try jumping quickly into the menu/NPL on your second TiVo if you own one -and initiating a transfer. Or from your PC. See if that retains the connection longer.

Also, when setting up potentially buggy wireless devices, start with the simplest setup first - no WEP, standard channel (cycle around - you may have interfering signal from neighbors' WEPs, microwave oven, your 2.4GHz cordless home phone!). THEN add in WEP and other settings (hiding the SSDI - no broadcast) one at a time.

You *could* just have a bum DWL-122. It happens. Exchange it if possible!

Also, try different USB slots (there are 2) on the TiVo.


----------



## hesray

Thanks for your reply - Tivo wireless connection works good signal . My problem is compuiter talking with TIVO- Photos and Music. What ever I do it does not work and Tec. hep at TiVO - # 2 tec level - can't heph either.
It could be my wireless phone2.4 GHZ or any other item around.

Tivo works great as a recorder -Am leaving at that. They do have some new Software available soon"TIVO to GO" Their 2.0 desktop version supposed to work on windows XP - it does not - only 1.3 older version.

Not worth the 10 + hours on the phone with TIVO.


----------



## ashu

Shouldn't ake that long,a nd shouldn't be that defficult. Since you didn't post more info - I'd just suggest you re-check your network settings on the PC,s ee if you can ping the TiVo's IP address and ensure Desktop can see the TiVo (in the Server menu)


----------



## hesray

Thanks for your reply- Net work settings are good- However TIVO says to disable the Firewall ports on my Computer. DON'T KNOW HOW TO DO THAT!! As for your suggestion to PING - How do I do that??
[email protected]


----------



## ashu

Firewall (assuming Window XP) - Control Panel, network connections, click on the curently active one, should be one of the configuration tabs when you open it to edit it, or one of the taps when you click TCP/IP options. You're better of using a 3rd party free firewall - like ZoneAlarm. It'll come up and say "TiVoBeacon trying to connect -allow?" etc. Sensible.

Ping - in your TiVo's network setup screen, notedown the IP address (it'll be of the 192.168.xxx.xxx) and on your PC open a command prompt (Start->Rn->cmd->(Press Enter) and type
ping that.IP.ddress.you.just.noted.down
If the PC can see the TiVo (and your ping isn't blocked by your firewall!) you'll see something like how many milliseconds the IP address responded in.

Between that and turning on and then selectively re-enabling the firewall (someone somewhare has documented which ports are needed for TTG to work - use Search) - you should be golden.


----------



## jcarroll01

Recently added or I guess changed routers from a Netgear unit to the above D-link. Wanted to standardize on D-link and upgrade to G. Well previously working Netgear unit and DWL-122 doesn't work when all pieces are now D-Link.....go figure. I've read the discussion here and don't know if I've seen anything that is really definitive. Anyone have an update or something that might not have been looked at? Quite frustrating to have it working and then not......here are some steps that I have taken.

Rotated through all security settings and reset the DWL-122 - Anything special need to be done on the TiVO side? I just unplug / plug the adapter. 

I'm getting 86% signal strength on a laptop located within 10 feet of the TiVO, so I don't think it is a signal strentgh issue.

Firmware on 624 is 2.5

TiVO series 2 - 540xxx

TiVO just has (no signal) and the mac address shown.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## SDH400

How do I report a new USB adaptor that is compatible or incompatible? More importantly, how do I see these reports as they are reported?

Does TiVo report the type of adaptor as it is _phoning home_?


----------



## TiVoBill

SDH400 said:


> How do I report a new USB adaptor that is compatible or incompatible? More importantly, how do I see these reports as they are reported?
> 
> Does TiVo report the type of adaptor as it is _phoning home_?


The complete list of compatible adapters can be found at www.tivo.com/adapters. Yes, the TiVo reports the adapter it is using when it connects to the TiVo service, but only adapters that are recognized will be reported. We not recommend using an adapter that is not on our list.


----------



## antalo

TiVoBill said:


> The complete list of compatible adapters can be found at www.tivo.com/adapters. Yes, the TiVo reports the adapter it is using when it connects to the TiVo service, but only adapters that are recognized will be reported. We not recommend using an adapter that is not on our list.


Hello TivoBill,

Would you please add the Linksys WUSB54G to the S2 list. As I posted before, the 240xxxs I had to reboot for it to read the adapter. The 540xxx read it right away. 
Thank You,
Antalo


----------



## FeintingDragon

Trying to set up wireless on my new TiVo, to no avail.

Trying to use a D-Link DWL -120+ (H/W Ver.:A1 F/W Ver.:1.00) 
Quotes show exactly what is on the Adapter. I dont know if its version F or version E. 

TiVo Software version 5.3-01-2-540

Reading above led me to think I needed special TiVo Software, but the link to the special software is dead. 
I have restarted the TiVo, several times, with no luck. 
It is not seeing the network adaptor.
Following this trail, 
TiVo Central > Messages & Setup > Settings > Phone and Network > Edit Phone settings
There is no option to edit network settings!
Where am I going wrong? 
Thanks in advance.....


----------



## ashu

If by new - you mean its NEVER been setup before, unfortunately you are required to use a phone line or a wired network adapter (with the *,#401* trick - search you'll find it) for first Guided Setup. Thereafter, if this is a supported adapter, you should be fine.


----------



## Stormspace

as Ashu said, if this TiVo is new, you must first set it up with a phone connection or use the #401 trick. However, if you have already set it up with the phone connection you must sit back and wait for the adapter drivers to be loaded on your tivo during an update. You can force the TiVo to update, but I don't know what length of time has to pass before the update will be installed. For my own part I just plugged in the adapter and waited for a message to appear saying that a network adapter had been detected. In fact by the time you read this the message will likely b eon your machine...


----------



## antalo

FeintingDragon said:


> Trying to set up wireless on my new TiVo, to no avail.
> 
> Trying to use a D-Link DWL -120+ (H/W Ver.:A1 F/W Ver.:1.00)
> Quotes show exactly what is on the Adapter. I dont know if its version F or version E.
> 
> TiVo Software version 5.3-01-2-540
> 
> Reading above led me to think I needed special TiVo Software, but the link to the special software is dead.
> I have restarted the TiVo, several times, with no luck.
> It is not seeing the network adaptor.
> Following this trail,
> TiVo Central > Messages & Setup > Settings > Phone and Network > Edit Phone settings
> There is no option to edit network settings!
> Where am I going wrong?
> Thanks in advance.....


First of all, you assume I (we are) am psychic. I am not. At least I can figure out you have a 540xxx model. I don't know how far you are with the set up, or you already done the setup. The first 2 calls MUST bwe made using a landline. First it will get you a local number to call, then after you pick your service (DTV or DN) it will download some software with your locals. After that has been installed you may change from phoneline to network. Than it will recognise the adapter. You should read the instructions, it can't be any clearer. 
It also will update your software to 7.1 xxxxx-540
It always help following instructions. If that fails read the instructions. The TIVO tells you at each step what you need to do. 
Have fun,
antalo


----------



## ashu

antalo said:


> The first 2 calls MUST bwe made using a landline.


Except that they mustn't 

Most (if not all) 540-series TiVos will successfully make their first call for Guided Setup using a WIRED USB-Ethernet adapter on a DHCP-based network with the *,#401* dial prefix.


----------



## FeintingDragon

Sorry, I have connected via phone several times. That part is working super, got the lineup, seasons passes, etc.....
But nothing will make it acknowledge the network adaptor. 
I've seen where it requires version 7 something, and I signed up to get it. (not yet tho).


----------



## antalo

FeintingDragon said:


> Sorry, I have connected via phone several times. That part is working super, got the lineup, seasons passes, etc.....
> But nothing will make it acknowledge the network adaptor.
> I've seen where it requires version 7 something, and I signed up to get it. (not yet tho).


Did you set up the "wireless Settings" ? You have to change from Phone Dialing to Network. Setup the "Wireless Settings" and TCP/IP Set it "Obtain IP address aautomatically" It should recognise the adapter . It also should find your router. The name of your router . Are you sure your adapter is working? Check it out connecting it to a PeeCee. It is possible it does not work. I just set up 3 Tivos a few days ago and all of them upgraded to 7.1 right away. I don't know why yours hasn't done so. Evidently they all cought up by now. Did you by any chance upgrade the Tivo? Did you install bigger drives ? If you did, what software did you use ? Some software prevents the TIVO from software upgrading. I don't remember if you posted anything about that. What is exactly the model or service number of your TIVO ?
Good luck,
Antalo


----------



## sdallnct

ashu said:


> Except that they mustn't
> 
> Most (if not all) 540-series TiVos will successfully make their first call for Guided Setup using a WIRED USB-Ethernet adapter on a DHCP-based network with the *,#401* dial prefix.


Thanks to help at another thread, that is exactly what I did and worked great! For whatever reason I could not get thru setup on a phone line. Toshiba even told me I had a defective unit!

However, I was able to do initial setup with broadband and doing the ,#401 "trick". I then switched to wireless, and life is good! I believe my modem may be fried, but who cares! I'd just assume use my network and that way no extra phone cord tor worry about.


----------



## FeintingDragon

The whole problem is I dont get the option  to set up wireless network. Only the phone option.
Brand new TiVo , 540 series, connected via phone many times already. Have signed up for the software version 7. (whatever) but not received yet. The D-Link came straight off a home puter that was in my home network, and working fine.

Current Software version 5.3-01-2-540 
Never upgraded the Tivo. 
If its a software problem I can understand. Just want to make sure its not me.

Antalo, I do read the instructions! When that fails, I DO read them again. 
For a newbee tho there seems to be a lot of acronyms, conflicting instructions, and just unclear stuff.

Thanks again for any more advice.


----------



## sdallnct

I'm a total newb, but I can relay my story.

When I finally got the initial set up done via WIRED broad band, I went and got a WIRELESS USB adapter, but could not get it to work or recognize it. Checking "the list" of checked adapters verified the one I picked up would not work. So I went and got the WIRELESS USB adapter off my son's computer as it was on the list that said it would work, and it did. 

(I then put the new wireless USB adapter on son's computer before he had a fit about no internet!).

But until it would recognize the wireless adapter, I could see the option of wireless connection, but it would not let me into it. It kept saying "you need to connect a wireless adapter".

So my advise would be to go to Best Buy or somewhere where they have a good return policy and pick up one that is on "the list" of approved wireless adapters, and try that.


----------



## antalo

FeintingDragon said:


> The whole problem is I dont get the option  to set up wireless network. Only the phone option.
> Brand new TiVo , 540 series, connected via phone many times already. Have signed up for the software version 7. (whatever) but not received yet. The D-Link came straight off a home puter that was in my home network, and working fine.
> 
> Current Software version 5.3-01-2-540
> Never upgraded the Tivo.
> If its a software problem I can understand. Just want to make sure its not me.
> 
> Antalo, I do read the instructions! When that fails, I DO read them again.
> For a newbee tho there seems to be a lot of acronyms, conflicting instructions, and just unclear stuff.
> 
> Thanks again for any more advice.


I know what you mean, sometimes I can't see things poking my eyes out. At this point I would call TIVO Tech support. The unit maybe defective. They offered me a replacement eventhough I told them I upgraded it and was having some kind of "hardware" problem. 
One more thing you could do. Do a "Delete and erase everything. It is in the menu where you reboot the unit. It will take one hour to clean up the drive and than you start from scratch setting it up. If it still not working and does not upgrade, get a replacement.
Antalo

P.S. Try unplugging the AC cord for about 30 sec and plug it back in with the USB adapter pluged in.


----------



## CrispyCritter

FeintingDragon said:


> The whole problem is I dont get the option  to set up wireless network. Only the phone option.
> Brand new TiVo , 540 series, connected via phone many times already. Have signed up for the software version 7. (whatever) but not received yet. The D-Link came straight off a home puter that was in my home network, and working fine.
> 
> Current Software version 5.3-01-2-540
> Never upgraded the Tivo.
> If its a software problem I can understand. Just want to make sure its not me.


Not getting the network settings only means that the TiVo is not recognizing the adapter; it doesn't mean any great problems with the TiVo.

Checking TiVo's on-line list of adapters you can see that one of the DWL 120 versions requires the newest TiVo software (7.1) in order to work. So my guess is that you have that version, and will have to get 7.1 before it will work. There should still be a priority list so you can get the new version in just a few days (address should be in the first post on the main prioirty list message at the top of the TiVoToGo Forum).


----------



## Wildcat_1

My problem is I have a Series 2 with a WUSB11 2.6 plugged in the back which it sees perfectly. THe problem is that the TIVO will not see my wireless lan (using an SMC Barricade G 2804wbr router) no matter what I turn on and off but if I take the WUSB11 out of the tivo and use it on a pc it comes to life instantly

HELP ME PLEASE


----------



## hubbsey

LoadStar said:


> (bump - mods, care to make this sticky?)


When I test my connection I get the message: Failed = Gateway not found.
Where did I go wrong? Charles Hubbard Milton, WI [email protected]
Thanks for any consideration extended.


----------



## Ozz1113

FeintingDragon said:


> The whole problem is I dont get the option  to set up wireless network. Only the phone option.
> Brand new TiVo , 540 series, connected via phone many times already. Have signed up for the software version 7. (whatever) but not received yet. The D-Link came straight off a home puter that was in my home network, and working fine.
> 
> Current Software version 5.3-01-2-540
> Never upgraded the Tivo.
> If its a software problem I can understand. Just want to make sure its not me.
> 
> Antalo, I do read the instructions! When that fails, I DO read them again.
> For a newbee tho there seems to be a lot of acronyms, conflicting instructions, and just unclear stuff.
> 
> Thanks again for any more advice.


FeintingDragon, I have the same issue. I have just downloaded 7.1a and went through 3 usb network adapters. I still do not see the network settings. What the hell do we have to do? I am currently using, D-Link DWL G120.


----------



## Ozz1113

hubbsey said:


> When I test my connection I get the message: Failed = Gateway not found.
> Where did I go wrong? Charles Hubbard Milton, WI [email protected]
> Thanks for any consideration extended.


Are you using dhcp? You may want to manually enter the gateway ip in the tcp settings.


----------



## Wildcat_1

In the end I never did get my 2.6 EUSB11 to work even with a Linksys router on teh backend and numerous config chanegs. I went out and purchased a wireless ethernet bridge and teh Linksys USB200m wired adapter linked the two together and had 802.11g 54Mbps in a bout 1 minute afterwards. This was definately the best option for me and works great even when streaming from my tivo to my PC. I recommend this route to anyone. If ya need help let me know

WC


----------



## Ozz1113

Ozz1113 said:


> FeintingDragon, I have the same issue. I have just downloaded 7.1a and went through 3 usb network adapters. I still do not see the network settings. What the hell do we have to do? I am currently using, D-Link DWL G120.


Strange, it just appeared....
I have been pluggin the adapter in and out the whole night. Suddenly, while plugging it in, it rebooted on me right away. After I got back, I had an email waiting for me saying it found a network card. Poor design...


----------



## Buzzword01

After just buying my second Tivo, I decided that a wireless network was in order. Little did I know what kind of trouble that would be! After reading some of these threads, it's obvious that I am not alone in this aggravation.

After buying wireless adapters at a local store only to find out that they wouldn't work...I went directly to the Tivo Store to buy replacements. I was thrilled to see the Tivo Message: "These adapters will work in your Tivo". That sense of happiness was short-lived. When they arrived today...of course, they are not compatible. After digging through this community information, it seems that the adapters that I purchased are only compatible with software version 7.1...which, of course, I do not have (even though the second Tivo is brand new.)

Which leads to a whole other conundrum...The Tivo OPs Mgr. thread on software versions clearly states that software versions are automatically updated with service connection...what a farce that is! If 7.1 is the newest version, and upgrades are automatic, why are both of my Tivos still using the original software?

I'm sure that these are questions and concerns that have been banging around this forum since its inception...but I don't have the time or energy to read through the threads to find my answers. I find it truly mind-bogling that Tivo doesn't CLEARLY state...use this adpater for this machine. All I want is to set up my Tivos on my wireless network. Since Tivo is constantly promoting that option, why can't there be an easy way to make that happen?


----------



## TiVoBill

Buzzword01 said:


> I'm sure that these are questions and concerns that have been banging around this forum since its inception...but I don't have the time or energy to read through the threads to find my answers. I find it truly mind-bogling that Tivo doesn't CLEARLY state...use this adpater for this machine. All I want is to set up my Tivos on my wireless network. Since Tivo is constantly promoting that option, why can't there be an easy way to make that happen?


You can find the list of supported adapters at tivo.com/adapters. The reason that you haven't gotten 7.1 automatically is that it is still in the rollout phase. If the specific adapter that you have requires software version 7.1, you can request it at tivo.com/priority. It normally takes a couple of days for you to receive the new software once you request it.


----------



## ccwf

To expand a little on what TiVoBill wrote, you get an automatic update to the latest version of software for your model of DVR that's completed its rollout phase. That's usually the same as saying you get the latest version of software period. But right now, since we happen to be in the middle of a rollout, it's not.


----------



## cyconley

I just got a Dell True Mobile 1180 and it works great with my "540". Just thought I would post her since I have never seen any body use one.


----------



## BustaG

Hey TivoBill, Are you guys ever going to add any Linksys wireless-g adapters. Would prefer WUSB54G. Would really like to know since I am upgrading network to G and would like to have everything on G including my Tivos.


----------



## RBurks

BustaG said:


> Hey TivoBill, Are you guys ever going to add any Linksys wireless-g adapters. Would prefer WUSB54G. Would really like to know since I am upgrading network to G and would like to have everything on G including my Tivos.


I found a g solution that is currently backward compatible to TIVO.

Belkin F5D7230-4 802.11g router
Netgear WG111NA (not MA111 or WG111RV) usb adapter

Works well, and it will work at g rates if TIVO ever gets there.

Router - $39 Walmart
Adapter - $39 Fry's


----------



## JustAllie

BustaG said:


> Hey TivoBill, Are you guys ever going to add any Linksys wireless-g adapters. Would prefer WUSB54G. Would really like to know since I am upgrading network to G and would like to have everything on G including my Tivos.


The TiVo Store sells the Netgear WG111, so surely that one works. I hope!


----------



## only-me

Can someone please help me out? I am a total newbie at this, and confused about the whole networking thing. I just bought my first Tivo2 540 series. I managed to set it up as per the included directions using a landline. I even updated the software to 7.1 hoping to get tivo2go working sometime in the near future.

First question I have is: do I need to have broadband in order to utilize a wireless setup from pc to tivo? 

Question 2: If so, then... would a wired solution allow me to use tivo2go to transfer files to my pc?

Question 3: if not, is there a way to accomplish this?

I am grateful for whatever help anyone could provide. Thanks.


----------



## duncan7

Q1: No. You should be able to connect up a WLAN between you PC and your TiVo without having broadband upstream. (It should even be possible to have your PC act as a bridge and use your existing dial-in service to connect to TiVo, but that won't really get you anything speed-wise over letting the TiVo dial in, directly.) The exact setup here will depend on the wireless hardware you buy. Off the top of my head, I'd say it'll be easiest to get a wireless *router* that will hand out IP addresses to both you PC and your TiVo, though it would probably be possible to use an /ad hoc/ setup without a router. 

Q2: Tivo2Go works with both wireless and wired connections. Wired will be a little faster.


----------



## only-me

duncan7 said:


> Q1: No. You should be able to connect up a WLAN between you PC and your TiVo without having broadband upstream. (It should even be possible to have your PC act as a bridge and use your existing dial-in service to connect to TiVo, but that won't really get you anything speed-wise over letting the TiVo dial in, directly.) The exact setup here will depend on the wireless hardware you buy. Off the top of my head, I'd say it'll be easiest to get a wireless *router* that will hand out IP addresses to both you PC and your TiVo, though it would probably be possible to use an /ad hoc/ setup without a router.
> 
> Q2: Tivo2Go works with both wireless and wired connections. Wired will be a little faster.


Thanks for the info. Now, I just have to figure out what to get to accomplish this.


----------



## norton_l

I've got a friend who got a new Tivo for Christmas and disliked the phone chord going across her bedroom. She opted for a wireless phone jack, which for some reason, a few months later, no longer works to complete the calls. I suggested connecting wirelessly through her network for two reasons:
One, it worked just fine for me at home; I'm using a D-Link DWL-122 usb adaptor in my Tivo Series 2 with software version 7.1 with my Belkin wireless router. Makes the connection downloads daily; Tivo To Go works; I get my pictures and music on my Tivo; it was an easy setup, no problems, I'm in Tivo Hog Heaven.

She asked me to set up her Tivo and I said no problem, as it was no problem for me, but, of course, alas, her setup was a big ol stinking problem, and I can't really figure out why - perhaps one of you can help me. 

She's got a Tivo Series 2 standalone DVR, and is connecting to the internet wirelessly through SBC Yahoo. She's got a 2Wire - modem? I think? It sure doesn't look like a router, so it must just be a wireless modem. There's a WEP key in brackets on the bottom of it, 40-to-64 bit encryption (please forgive me for my inaccuracies, I'm emailing from home and am working from memory). Anyway, her 2Wire modem is one I've seen in many setups for SBC Yahoo here in Los Angeles - it stands on its side and looks kind of like this >_< .

I brought my own d-link DWL-122 and the Tivo recognized it; I downloaded the update and led Tivo through the network setup. Tivo located the network name, which I selected. When I reached the passphrase/encryption section, I put in the WEP key in brackets. Tivo then looked for the network, but replied that it couldn't connect.

I then went through the setup again, opting this time to not put in a password, thinking that my friend didn't use one in the first place. This time, I selected no password, and Tivo automatically accepted 40 to 64 bit encryption. Tivo connected to the local network, saying it had a strong signal. I attempted to connect to the Tivo service via the network, but Tivo couldn't connect. The error message stated it couldn't locate a DHCP server.

I went through the setup again and put the WEP key in different places during the setup - each time from then on, however, Tivo would not connect to the local network; it would never get a signal. I even tried going back to connecting without a password, but it won't do so any more.

I called SBC Yahoo customer service and after half an hour on the phone, they told me nothing helpful, except that I should call Tivo Customer Service. I had to leave at that point, though, so now I'm asking you guys.

Does anyone have experience with the 2Wire wireless internet gateway with SBC Yahoo and setting up the Tivo wireless network? How did you do it? The only difference I can see between my network at home (which works) and hers (which is driving me NUTS) is that I'm using a wireless router, and the 2Wire appears to be a wireless modem. Does she require a wireless router in order for Tivo to work? Can it not network with the wireless 2Wire modem? If so, how do I do it? My first guess is that the 2Wire has a static IP address that I'd need to configure manually - I'd rather not spend half an hour on customer support again. Help?

Thanks!
Norton


----------



## ashu

Umm - try using a (wirelss) laptop to connect. If your friend already has such a setup in place, replicate the network settings on the TiVo. If WEP is active, you can't arbitrarily run SOME devices on your network without it 

Can't you log in to the router's network web interface to check the status (WEP and related details) and use those?


----------



## norton_l

She's got a laptop hooked up to the network just fine - I'll try replicating those entries. I accessed the 2wire from the laptop, but a lot of it is "friendly icons" and "helpful graphics," which take a lot of clicking and searching through to find what I want. I'm pretty sure my main question is - is the 2wire a router? She's got a laptop and desktop accessing the internet through the 2wire, but the computers aren't networked together in what I traditionally consider a LAN; it's like they're both set to access the 2wire themselves to get to the internet. Everything was so easy and automated for me adding my Tivo to my wireless network here at home, but I have a genuine LAN set up; I don't believe she does. Is the 2wire a router or just a modem? And if it's just a modem, can Tivo connect to it?


----------



## velbert

Has anyone been able to set up Humax with the D-Link DWL-G132?


----------



## jhausmann

Is there any hope that the list of wireless adapters for S2 serial numbers beginning with 110, 130, or 140 will get an update? Right now, it doesn't look like there are any adapters that can be purchased (being as most of the "supported" adapters are downlevel....


----------



## jhausmann

OK, are there any wireless bridges that will work with the S2s with the hopeless serial numbers?


----------



## tweekerz

DWL-G120 Works with my Series 2 130xxxxxx.



jhausmann said:


> Is there any hope that the list of wireless adapters for S2 serial numbers beginning with 110, 130, or 140 will get an update? Right now, it doesn't look like there are any adapters that can be purchased (being as most of the "supported" adapters are downlevel....


----------



## finger11

ok... i *did* search threads tryin to find this answer, but its an easy question

i have the toshiba sd-h400 tivo.. if i want to connect it to my pc to play music, etc, do i have to be subscribed to the tivo service you have to pay for?

thanks guys.


----------



## ashu

yes.

http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv1199.htm?


----------



## trenec

I'm also having problems with connecting my Tivo to my new SBC DSL service. I also have a 2Wire modem/router. I've entered the WEP password in my Tivo, and it sees the network, but everytime I try to connect, I get a "No DHCP server". Any help? I checked the settings on the modem and there are still spots available to assign, but still no luck. I have two other computers that are wireless and are connecting with no problems. Thanks!


----------



## DevdogAZ

OK, I've skimmed the thread but I don't see my question answered. I just bought one of those free refurbed 40-hour S2s. It will be coming in a couple of days. I'd like to get a network adapter ASAP. Since I have a D-Link G Router, I'd like to get the D-Link Adapter listed on the TiVo site (DWL-G120 version B2). My question is: what does "version B2" mean and how can I tell what version it is if I'm ordering it online? Does that mean it has to be an older one or is that a new version? I found this adapter for a pretty good price online, but don't want to buy it if it's not going to work. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## itex7608

This solution is absolutely ridiculous. I can't believe that you expect users to waste so much of their time with your crummy product. 

PLEASE, report TiVo to the Better Businees Bureau. They have no business to "be in business".


----------



## mick66

itex7608 said:


> PLEASE, report TiVo to the Better Businees Bureau. .


Since you like to correct spelling errors - it's 'business'


----------



## nickyk

trenec said:


> I'm also having problems with connecting my Tivo to my new SBC DSL service. I also have a 2Wire modem/router. I've entered the WEP password in my Tivo, and it sees the network, but everytime I try to connect, I get a "No DHCP server". Any help? I checked the settings on the modem and there are still spots available to assign, but still no luck. I have two other computers that are wireless and are connecting with no problems. Thanks!


 I am experiencing the same problem. Have you figured out a solution?


----------



## dupah

I checked again tonight, and the WUSB11 V. 2.6 again connected fine to my neighbor's network, even though he has a password (I guessed and got it right since we are friends). Whenever I get off of his Big Blue Network and go to my linksys, however, I get a "cannot find network" prompt.

My older is networked fine with my own computers, using WUSB11 V. 3.0, and works great.

Therefore, it seems to me that something must be different between the two TIVOs (or the devices are just inherently different enough between 2.6 and 3.0 to make a difference).

I did notice that the software on the one that IS connecting is 7.1b-01-2-240....whereas on the one that cannot find the network (where I downloaded the new software last night), the software is 7.1b01-2-540. Could it be that I need the older 7.1b-01-2-240 version on my newer TIVO to match the other one? Anything else I can try? I am connecting them exactly the same way, and both are well within range.

I have called TIVO and linksys Tech Support numerous times, and nobody there had a clue. I am willing to pay anything within reason to fix this. I have a wirless Xbox adaptor, for example, and that works fine. Maybe I need to spend the $100 to buy one of those with an adaptor from ethernet to USB to use with my TIVO?

I am running a Linksys BEFW11S4 Router
with a WSB24 instant booster

If you are too busy to help me can you refer me to someone else? I am home in the evenings if anyone is there now who can call me. HELP.

Dennis


----------



## dupah

I had the same issue. All you need to do is go to the website and request the software upgrade on a priority basis. After you do so, RESTART your TIVO (I unplugged and removed the USB for 30 seconds to be REALLY certain) and THEN do a phone download....you'll likely find that the upgrade downloads...and then you'll be prompted to restart. 

Unfortunately, I still cannot get that TIVO online....but THAT is not the problem!


----------



## deanmacbaine

because the dummies at Best Buy weren't real helpful (stupid geek squad!!). 

I recently moved and have yet to get my Tivo up and running since I decided against a land line at the new place. So before I even worry about getting the wireless network set up, I need to take my Tivo box somewhere and connect it to a phone line for updates? 

Then, I have Linksys Wireless G router and was told to pick up the Netgear USB adapter (the one that has Tivo approved on the box). Are the two different products compatible because again the dummies were wishy-washy about it (I kept getting the "you can always bring it back" response)? 

And if I must do the phone updates first, how exactly do I set this network up again? Can I just plug the USB in and tivo should recognize it? Or should I connect it to the router with a hardline first and then work with the USB second?


----------



## azitnay

You certainly won't be able to do initial guided setup via wireless... You can sometimes do it via wired ethernet, but it doesn't sound like you have a wired USB ethernet adapter. Just take it to a friend's house for the initial guided setup if possible.

Any wireless-G adapter (I'm assuming you have the WG111) should work with any wireless-G router... i.e., as long as you get the adapter working with the TiVo itself, it should work with the router no problem.

Once you get it home after guided setup has been run, you should just be able to set up your router, plug in your adapter, and go. You'll also probably want to at least enable WEP on the router, to give your wireless network some security.

Drew


----------



## Stormspace

azitnay said:


> You certainly won't be able to do initial guided setup via wireless... You can sometimes do it via wired ethernet, but it doesn't sound like you have a wired USB ethernet adapter. Just take it to a friend's house for the initial guided setup if possible.
> 
> Any wireless-G adapter (I'm assuming you have the WG111) should work with any wireless-G router... i.e., as long as you get the adapter working with the TiVo itself, it should work with the router no problem.
> 
> Once you get it home after guided setup has been run, you should just be able to set up your router, plug in your adapter, and go. You'll also probably want to at least enable WEP on the router, to give your wireless network some security.
> 
> Drew


You'll also have to keep the tivo hooked up to the phone line until it downloads the update to allow it to work with your USB adapter. You'll know that's happened when you get a message saying a network adapter was detected. Just keep forcing updates until you get the message.


----------



## PepperTheBoxer

Help,

I've been trying to connect a DWL-G122 Wireless Adapter to a Humax 800 (? it's the one WITHOUT the dvd recorder) for a couple weeks now without success. 

After a priority registration and reboot, three days later we now have the most recent 7.2.0-oth-01-2-590 software version. Problems however, still persist and the adaptor is not recognized.  

Tivo is unable to detect the adapter. I go to the settings...network and I am asked whether i want to use the phone line or whether i want it to attempt to detect another adapter.

Humax technical service phone support (level 2?) is not available until monday. 

Has anyone encountered this problem?

Thanks,
Pepper


----------



## pldoolittle

trenec said:


> I'm also having problems with connecting my Tivo to my new SBC DSL service. I also have a 2Wire modem/router. I've entered the WEP password in my Tivo, and it sees the network, but everytime I try to connect, I get a "No DHCP server". Any help? I checked the settings on the modem and there are still spots available to assign, but still no luck. I have two other computers that are wireless and are connecting with no problems. Thanks!


If I'm understanding you correctly, the network hardware is "2 wire" brand. Most "2 wire" networks are a hybrid of ethernet intended to run over existing phone lines in the wall. They require that all adapters in the house be "2 wire" as they are not interoperable with ethernet.

If that is the case, I have absolutely no idea if Tivo supports your USB->2 wire adapter.


----------



## rookie

I have 2 TiVo's connected to my home network via wireless. Using HMO features etc... I'm considering getting a 3rd unit, the Toshiba SD-H400 with only the BASIC TiVo service...so I won't have access to HMO. This unit will be in my basement, without easy access to a phone line. QUESTION: Using a wireless adapter, can the Toshiba unit wirelessly perform the nightly calls home for TV guide updates, with BASIC TiVo? Or does Basic TiVo only support phone line connection?


----------



## azitnay

Yes, units on TiVo Basic can still connect via USB adapters. They just can't use the ethernet connection for anything else useful.

For more TiVo Basic info:

http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv1199.htm

Drew


----------



## aine

Is it me, or did the list of supported adapters just get updated in the last day or two? All five (5) wireless adapters listed are now 802.11g. Previously, there were (I think) only two 802.11g, with the rest being 802.11b.


----------



## azitnay

Looks like someone at TiVo made a mistake on:

http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv2006.htm

The DWL-120, DWL-122, and WUSB12 are definitely 802.11b, as the following page still correctly indicates:

http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv2184.htm?

Drew


----------



## rookie

Thanks azitnay.


----------



## login4k

Thank you for the information. I just wanted to provide an update that you are supposed to be able to use a wireless adapter to complete Guided Setup with system software version 7.2 and later. This is a good news for those of us who got rid of traditional land lines.


----------



## ritraf

I have a Tivo Series 2 140 hour Tivo, A Negear MR814v2 Negear wireless router and a linksys WUSB 11 v2.8 wireless adapter. The problem occured after I had just gotten my router to work so that TiVo can go through a full normal connection after phone setups, which then downloaded the latest software update (7.2). when rebooted to install update, tivo no longer can connect via my wireless router. For full disclosure, TiVo cust. support rep. also had me turn on my router's "DMZ" feature at the same time. in either case of the DMZ feature being turned on or off on my router software, tivo still can't connect. the error message after being hung up on 'connecting, setting up clock' is always the following: 

"Your network adapter has not been set up for use with the DVR (N08)"

Linksys adapter connected to TiVo worked fine before with no indication its not functioning. However, I did change the USB port it was connected to in back of TiVo to try the other port (has 2 USB ports) which didn't change anything. I also tried manually setting a static IP address on Tivo network setup, but always back to N08 error message above. 

The rep. said get a new router, preferably a Linksys. Is that what i need to do? Or is one of my other 2 pieces of equipment (linksys adapter or new TiVo) that needs to be replaced?

any help *much* appreciated. Regards,


----------



## GordonAD

I have 2 tivos with HMO connecting via my wireless network. The downstairs unit (farthest away from the wireless router) was working fine until very recently. 

Now I consistently get no DHCP messages even though it says the signal strength is 100%.  

I have tried 3 different wireless adapters (the one from the upstairs unit which works fine) and I still get the same message.

It has been about 2 weeks since I can see the downstairs unit on the network and transfer recorded shows from the upstairs, can anyone help?

Thanks,
Gordon


----------



## ashu

Have you switched USB ports? Tried rebooting the TiVo with it connected?


----------



## Stormspace

GordonAD said:


> I have 2 tivos with HMO connecting via my wireless network. The downstairs unit (farthest away from the wireless router) was working fine until very recently.
> 
> Now I consistently get no DHCP messages even though it says the signal strength is 100%.
> 
> I have tried 3 different wireless adapters (the one from the upstairs unit which works fine) and I still get the same message.
> 
> It has been about 2 weeks since I can see the downstairs unit on the network and transfer recorded shows from the upstairs, can anyone help?
> 
> Thanks,
> Gordon


Installed a new 2.4ghz phone? 900mhz phones work best with wireless networks if you can find them.


----------



## ashu

Or 5.8GHz. Although none of this is strictly and unerringly accurate ... my Uniden DCT-646-3 set (3 handsets around te home) causes no interference with belkin G and D-Link B networks


----------



## reeselasvegas

I want to go wireless but know very little about it. I currently have a series 2 300min tivo, a home phone, and broadband (roadrunner with aol)only 1 computer. I have a phone cord running through my livingroom for my tivo, which is my main reason for wanting to go wireless as well as wanting to get digital phone. ( I have limited options. I have only found one service that offers digital phone in my area, Vonage.) I don't know much about ethernet. What is the best thing for me to do? What do I need to set everything up?
Thanks,
Reese


----------



## Mr Markus

I received a new TiVo Series2 40hr with ver 7.2 already installed and a service number starting with 540. When going through the guided setup, I used my Linksys WUSB11 v2.8 without incident. I did have to put in lots of information since - SSID, WEP key in hex, channel? (this is from memory), etc. After that, it connected to the network just fine.

Later, Markus.


----------



## ndanaher

Hi All, you've helped so many in the past, so I hope you can help me  

I live in WA and Comcast is my ISP. My computer is connected to my wireless router (Linksys BEFW11S4 Version 1.0). The internet works just fine this way. In the room next door, same floor, my Tivo is connected to my wireless adapter (Linksys WUSB11 Version 3.0). It just sits there with a solid green power light and a blinking Link light. I have a Series 2 Tivo.

I just cant seem to catch and/or keep a signal with the wireless adapter. I made it about 90% of the way through guided setup when the signal was lost. I haven't been able to get back up and running since.

Linksys is giving me the runaround that there are windows and walls in my apartment, or that the router is not within view of the adapter. I have a 700sqft apartment and the walls are paperthin... what's the point of a wireless network if the two pieces of hardware need to be in the same room!

From the Tivo website I thought I read that my adapter IS compatible. Others have told me it is NOT compatible. Can somebody help straighten out my problem. I'm so anxious to stop messing with the network and start using the darn Tivo already. 

I appreciate it. Thank you


----------



## juanian

Have you checked the normal wireless issues, like cordless phones, microwaves, baby monitors and the like? Apartments are even worse than houses when it comes to interference from "unexpected" sources, because your neighbors are so close, and you have no control over what they use. (The house I am currently in didn't protect me from interference from my next-door neighbor; I'd have a perfect connection, then I wouldn't even be able to connect for minutes (or sometimes hours) at a time.) If you have cordless phones, make sure they are 900MHz (older) or 5.6GHz (newer).

You should also try using a different channel on your router to see if it helps. (I would usually try 1, 6, or 11 to start.) This will help if your interference is from something that uses a fixed channel. (Cordless phones can channel-hop to find a better frequency, which makes things much worse.)


----------



## JetPilot

Just got a second TiVo for xmas. Can't find a suitable USB adapter in the stores. I printed the list, and went to Fry's, Best Buy. Circuit City and MicroCenter and I could only find ONE [an SMC 2862W-G] on the list for sale. It did not work - not recognized, even thought reported as "Tested and Certified by TiVo." Couldn't find a ver# on it or the box.

None of the stores had older 802.11b units and they make up more than half the list. Most of the dozens that I looked at are later models [802.11g] or brands like AirLink, USRobotics, Hawking that are not represented at all. I bought 3 of these and took them home and tried them on my original 240 running 7.2.1 - none were recognized.

*TIVO, YOU NEED TO TEST AND CERTIFY THE AVAILABLE UNITS!*

I'll hate it but I may have to order the adapter from Tivo for $50 [more the the cost of the TiVo] and wait for it to arrive.. Why does it have to be so hard? Why can't Tivo qualify more current USB adapters? I paid $100 for HMO only to see it offered free, and now this. And I'm a Mac user with no TTG support. I'm really pissed.


----------



## JeffKiel

Yup, same here. I luckily found a Netgear one on an endcap at Best Buy...the only one they had that would work. CompUSA had nothing.


----------



## ndanaher

hey there, after much time spent on the phone with Linksys and years of problems with product compatibility, I decided to go ahead and just replace everything. (I have been very loyal to my router and adapter because I had spent over $300 on them years ago) 

I went to best buy and bought a Netgear Wireless USB Adapter 2.0 and a Netgear - 802.11g Wireless Router. Both were on sale for $29.99 each.

I went home, installed the software for the wireless router, and followed the setup instructions on the CDROM. I plugged my adapter into the back of my box and I had my Tivo up and running in less than 15 minutes total. I am very pleased!!! Best $60 I've spent in a long time :-D


----------



## TiVoJerry

For those of you having troubles finding a supported adapter, we know it's been a long hard road. To that point, we've been able to announce our own TiVo-branded Wireless G adapter. This isn't a TiVo label just slapped on the side of another adapter. It was built specifically for us and work on ALL Series2 standalone platforms (even the first gen S2 units, prefix = 110, 130, & 140).

These units have full MAC chipset on them, so the workload is carried by the adapter and not pushed over to the DVR. In theory, this means many people will see an increase in performace. In the real world, there are numerous factors that may prevent any increase from being seen for certain customers.


----------



## JetPilot

TiVoJerry said:


> For those of you having troubles finding a supported adapter, we know it's been a long hard road. To that point, we've been able to announce our own TiVo-branded Wireless G adapter. T


Jerry,

That's great but it still costs MORE than the TiVo. Is that fair? You are taking advantage of a situation that you have created! Maybe good business, but bad public relations. :down:

If it were priced at $25 I would say BRAVO.


----------



## TiVoJerry

JetPilot said:


> Jerry,
> 
> That's great but it still costs MORE than the TiVo. Is that fair? You are taking advantage of a situation that you have created! Maybe good business, but bad public relations. :down:
> 
> If it were priced at $25 I would say BRAVO.


That's not really true. The base price of the 40 hour DVR is $199. The rebate that offsets the overall cost shouldn't be figured into that comparison, especially since it is eventually recuperated over time from the service subscription.

We have a supply chain (manufacturing, storage & distribution) that figure into the cost of the adapter, and we are certainly not taking advantage of the situation. This is not going to be a money-maker for us, but we do hope to see a decrease in support problems and their associated costs. At the very least, we can now assure owners of all Series2 standalone platforms that they will always be able to get a fully supported 802.11g adapter without worrying about an unannounced model revision.

I also don't think it's fair to say we created this situation. The adapter manufacturers (one of whom was even a partner at the time we started supporting network connections) are to blame for constantly changing chipsets and only keeping PC and Mac platforms in mind. Even when they do use have a linux driver, they sometimes utilize a chipset that our hardware is simply not compatible with. The only way to compensate for that is to change the hardware on the motherboard (new chipset, adding internal wireless hardware, etc) and then pass those increased costs along with every unit we manufacture, regardless of whether or not that unit will be used for a network connection...........and in my opinion, that is the wrong way to go unless it can be done without raising the cost to the customer. Most people don't like paying extra for hardware if they're not going to utilize it.

Having said all that, we certainly recognize that our current way of updating units to support newer adapters is nowhere near utopian. We will always be playing catch-up when it comes to supporting new technology. But those on the bleeding edge tend to bleed the most, and in more ways than one. We at TiVo pick our battles carefully, and we believe this is the best response to the wireless situation given all the factors. As always, any approach we decide to take will almost certainly draw a thumbs down from some people in the crowd.


----------



## JetPilot

So I found an adapter on the list and it does not work. Why? The list says it is 
Tivo tested and certified.

SMC 2682W-G
P/N: 99-012084-449
SER#: T154316692

With it in my laptop this is the USB signature;

802.11g Wireless USB Adapter:

Version:	1.00
Bus Power (mA):	500
Speed:	Up to 480 Mb/sec
Manufacturer:	17
Product ID:	0xee22
Serial Number:	1260-EE22
Vendor ID:	0x1260


----------



## TiVoJerry

What SW version are you running and what is your TSN prefix? (see the columns on the adapter page)



JetPilot said:


> So I found an adapter on the list and it does not work. Why? The list says it is
> Tivo tested and certified.
> 
> SMC 2682W-G
> P/N: 99-012084-449
> SER#: T154316692
> 
> With it in my laptop this is the USB signature;
> 
> 802.11g Wireless USB Adapter:
> 
> Version:	1.00
> Bus Power (mA):	500
> Speed:	Up to 480 Mb/sec
> Manufacturer:	17
> Product ID:	0xee22
> Serial Number:	1260-EE22
> Vendor ID:	0x1260


----------



## TechDreamer

Tivo created this whole network mess. Every Series 2 Tivo should have had wired ethernet. They could have replaced one of the USB ports with ethernet to help with the cost. Tivo could then have supported the use of wireless bridges and had ZERO SOFTWARE SUPPORT COSTS! The XBOX bridges are constantly going on sale somewhere dirt cheap and I've seen other bridges on sale cheap. I understand Tivo has to deal with the situation they are in now, but why didn't Tivo at least come out with their own adapter years ago?


----------



## TiVoJerry

Remember that partnership I mentioned in that last post? We were under the impression that this partner would play nice and stick with a supported chipset so we could have avoided the situation we're in now. After several model revisions that resulted in us having to release new software AFTER their new model hit the street, we had to come up with other options.

We looked into having someone else make one for us so we could make it to market ASAP but we could not control the product enough to guarantee no changes that would affect compatability. As such, we had to create our own. It's been much longer than we wanted, but we had to make sure it was done to OUR specifications since our needs are unique.

If you read the part where I mentioned the cost of adding hardware to all of our units, when only a percentage of them would use the network connection, you'll see why an ethernet port has not been practical to include in the past. That said, it is certainly something we are looking at for the future........but remember that part about not being on the bleeding edge (see previous post)?

Everyone seems to want all the latest and greatest features but get upset when there's an additional cost passed on to them (see thumbs down post from JetPilot). I guess it's true that you can't please all the people all of the time, no matter how hard you try.

I'm gonna blame it on Al Gore since he created the whole internet.


----------



## JetPilot

> Everyone seems to want all the latest and greatest features but get upset when there's an additional cost passed on to them (see thumbs down post from JetPilot). I guess it's true that you can't please all the people all of the time, no matter how hard you try.


Jerry,

I don't mind some added cost but I paid $100 for HMO and now its free. Likewise, I'll pay $25 happily but not $49.99. If the net cost of a TiVo can be $50 or less [I paid $158.15 and expect a $150 rebate] then why should I bear the full true cost of the USB adapter. Surely that is not your cost. Everyone knows the profit is in the service subscription, not the hardware. 

If you want to please me, get the Mac software working.


----------



## JetPilot

Jerry,

I tried this on my old 240-. It's current TiVo system: 7.2.1-oth-01-2-140

I unplugged the Netgear MA101 and tried the SMC. It was not recognized.

I did not try the new 540- yet as I assumed it has older system software. I didn't want to open the box until I was sure I wanted to keep it.


----------



## juanian

SMC? I'd never buy another SMC product after what I had to go through to add an SMC Ethernet card to a PC years ago. They required a user to manually overwrite a Windows .inf file with their own .inf file -- a *bad* way to do things. Worse, (at the time) the card wasn't that cheap, and if I would have known what would need to be done to install it, I never would have purchased it. (Remember, your mileage may vary.)


----------



## classicsat

ndanaher said:


> hey there, after much time spent on the phone with Linksys and years of problems with product compatibility, I decided to go ahead and just replace everything. (I have been very loyal to my router and adapter because I had spent over $300 on them years ago)
> 
> I went to best buy and bought a Netgear Wireless USB Adapter 2.0 and a Netgear - 802.11g Wireless Router. Both were on sale for $29.99 each.


Unless I am missing something, you didn;t have to go buy a new router, just an adapter for the TiVo.


----------



## mdblank

I just got my TiVo this past week. I tried to find the wireless adapters listed but could only find one. I did find the NetNETGEAR WG111 but it did not work. On the box it had a small v2 by the name so I bet it is a new version and that is why it did not work. I ordered the TiVo one and just ran a very long cord from my phone jack to my TiVo


----------



## DocNo

RBurks said:


> I found a g solution that is currently backward compatible to TIVO.
> 
> Belkin F5D7230-4 802.11g router
> Netgear WG111NA (not MA111 or WG111RV) usb adapter
> 
> Works well, and it will work at g rates if TIVO ever gets there.


Not only is it a guaranteed way to work, it's the only way to get WPA - which, unlike WEP is at least securable.


----------



## scotttetrick

TiVoJerry said:


> What SW version are you running and what is your TSN prefix? (see the columns on the adapter page)


 I have the same issue and problem. Version 540, already with 7.2.1 software, and it doesn't recognize the SMC2862W-G (from the TIVO tested list)! It would really be nice to have the G speeds.


----------



## JetPilot

Scotte,

I'm not sure a G adapter would be any faster. I think the USB 1 is the bottleneck. 

The SMC adapter needs an update from Tivo to be useful.


----------



## zzzoom6

the following is basically what i've posted in another thread relating to my probs getting tivo up and running for my parents. i am copying this here because i think this thread gets more traffic and may lead to a quicker solution since i have to go back home (3 hour drive) on Sunday. Sorry for the length and to those who have already read the thread "HELP - need to rescue parents' tivo". thanks to all that have responded and will respond!!! 

I've been searching over the last week trying to find the answers I need to get my parents' TIVO up and running. Today, I will be driving 6 hours round trip to see if I can get a wireless network up and running so that they can download the program guide info. They activated their service with a lifetime agreement 25 days ago, so this is the last chance to get this working before they have can cancel their subscription if a solution is not found. 

A little about their system... They have a series 2 Tivo with the model tcd540080. Their home has VOiP through a local cable company called Millineum (it is hooked up so all phone outlets that were already in the house prior to VOiP are live); tv programming is also through this company, though they do not have digital cable, just basic. Broadband is of the cable variety, also through Millineum. The computer they own is relatively old (runs on OS ME, not XP) and is located about 50 yards away from the room with the tivo (3 walls separate the computer f/ the tivo). On initial setup, we hooked up the tivo to the neighbors phone to get the latest software update (it is running 7.2.1 now). It worked great for a couple days, but it's program guide is now empty so it won't let it record off of the guide. 

I'm now at my parents' house and we've been trying to get this sorted out for the last few hours without success. So far we have got the wireless network working (we tested the network with one of their laptops and it is receiving signals from the router). However, we cannot get the $#@@[email protected]# tivo to recognize any of the network adaptors that we have tried. Yes, I have tried more than one! I went to Best Buy and CompUSA and bought three different ones. 

the first one is the D-Link DWL-G122 (this one is on the list of models that the tivo site says should work).
the linksys wusb54g is another model.
and the last one we tried was the netgear wg111 v2 with a serial # that starts with 165. 

i've tried restarting the tivo between changing network adaptors. i've tried unplugging the tivo and waiting a minute before plugging them in then adding power to the tivo. i've tried tapping my head while scratching my left elbow while singing the national anthem. 

one other piece of info that may be of importance is that my parents' desktop does not have an ethernet plug. instead it used a usb plug from the cable modem. personally i did not think that this would matter...we just hooked up an ethernet cable from the VOiP box to the router and the wireless network was working. but we thought that maybe it was important for the computer to be hooked up directly from the router (maybe to download drivers or what have you) so we hooked up the laptop to the router, but still no luck. I'm about at my wits end here; i was about to make a sacrifice to the tivo gods, but my parents talked me out of it... anyone have any better ideas? and thanks again for your help... 


When I went into Best Buy, I brought my tivo approved adaptor list with me so I had a pretty good idea that the linksys one would not work (but since one of the routers my parents bought was a linsys, i thought that a similar brand might have a better chance). The netgear model was listed with a thumbs up but with a note saying only models that started with 165 (and a couple others) which the one i bought did. the d-link dwl-g122 is also on the list but there is one ok'd and one not depending on the version. unfortunately, the box, unit, or cd/instructions don't identify what i have. 

as far as the lights are concerned... the netgear light does not come on when plugged into the tivo or laptop. but when plugged into the laptop, we can get the internet. even when we are 5 feet away from the tivo. so i know it's not a reception issue. same thing with the d-link. no lights, but laptop connects. i am willing to consider that these network adaptors are faulty, but does the fact that the laptop is getting a stronger signal with the usb adaptors than without make sense (i should mention that the dell laptop is wi-fi ready; it's just when we plug in the usb adaptors, the signal gets much stronger) i think next time i get my parents a gift, it will be a stuffed animal. 

i have been reading a thread where some have suggested tweaking some settings in the control panel of their pc to make things work. at this point i'm willing to do most anything... I JUST WANT MY DAD TO BE ABLE TO WATCH THE SUPERBOWL IN 30 MINUTES!!!! (i did warn him that if he uses his tivo in this way, he won't see the wardrobe malfunctions of yesteryear....)


----------



## megazone

Describe the network - if the desktop is connected to the cable modem by USB, how is the wireless access point connected to the cable modem? And when you plug the adapters into the TiVo, none of them light up? The TiVo network screen doesn't show an adapter connected? Are you sure they're models on the list: http://www.tivo.com/adapters


----------



## davezatz

zzzoom6 said:


> the first one is the D-Link DWL-G122 (this one is on the list of models that the tivo site says should work).
> the linksys wusb54g is another model.
> and the last one we tried was the netgear wg111 v2 with a serial # that starts with 165.


I don't believe any of those are supported. The DWL-122 is, not the DWL-*G*122. I made that same mistake several months ago. It won't help this weekend, but you might consider ordering TiVo's branded adapter which they gurantee to work (and it's very fast).

You may want to try using a regular phone cable into your VoIP set-up. I recently got another TiVo and was able to download guide data through Vonage.


----------



## Stormspace

TiVo has to connect several times before the wireless network software is loaded. You need to get back to the phone line and force several connections until you get a message saying that the adapter was found. For me it took three connections.


----------



## davezatz

The poster did mention he was running 7.2.1 now... he needs a supported adapter. TiVo's list seems to get shorter and shorter. It would be nice if they could work something out with Best Buy to sell their adapters instore.


----------



## Stormspace

davezatz said:


> The poster did mention he was running 7.2.1 now... he needs a supported adapter. TiVo's list seems to get shorter and shorter. It would be nice if they could work something out with Best Buy to sell their adapters instore.


That would really suck if one of my adapters quit after working for two years +.


----------



## bostlaw

At least you have more time for the Super Bowl....


----------



## zzzoom6

well thanks for your input. i think that since the lights on the network adaptors were not coming on, i think i f'd something up somewhere. never tried to put a network together let alone getting one to work with tivo was a bit too much to try. i guess now, i just need to find a network adaptor that is on the list. i think i saw one on newegg, but the one that they have has several versions available but the newegg site does not specify which one will be shipped. based on comments on users who have bought that model on that site, some were buying the product in the hope that they got one of the right models. some did, some did not get the right model. so it's a gamble. but i've tried 5 big box stores and found nothing. tivo says that theirs will be available in march. my dad said that he was going to try to get something working, but unless he has the right hardware, i'm afraid he's going to try to hire someone but not get any results. 

as to megazone's comments: i assume the wireless access point is the router? sorry for asking what is probably really basic, but i don't know. anyway, the VOiP box has a ethernet connection and a usb port. the usb port goes to the desktop, while the ethernet connection (if i remember correctly it is labeled WAP on the VOiP box) goes to the router. As it turned out, none of the 3 network adaptors were on the list. the versions were wrong or the model just wasn't supported. 

so some have mentioned getting an external modem and hooking the VOiP to it and trying to get that to get the downloaded data. problem is, the phone connection nearest to the tivo keeps losing its signal. so i think there is a problem with that phone jack. none of the other phones in the house are having problems like that phone. so that leaves me to consider a hard wired network which would mean running a long cable (about 30 feet in the crawlspace - assuming their house has a crawlspace) and drilling through the floor in two places. my dad already said that he definitely does not like that idea, but i don't know what else to do. 

having a dvr myself, i love how they change tv viewing. the idea of not being tied to the schedules of the networks with the added bonus of skipping through commercials is so liberating. i know my parents love it when the come over to my house so it seemed like such a great idea to get them one also. as it is now, they can't bring up a guide and they cannot record any programs. they can only mess around with live tv, but that is like a third of what tivo can do. so if any of you have any other ideas, i would be extremely appreciative.


----------



## antalo

davezatz said:


> I don't believe any of those are supported. The DWL-122 is, not the DWL-*G*122. I made that same mistake several months ago. It won't help this weekend, but you might consider ordering TiVo's branded adapter which they gurantee to work (and it's very fast).
> 
> You may want to try using a regular phone cable into your VoIP set-up. I recently got another TiVo and was able to download guide data through Vonage.


 The Tivos don't work with G ty pe (54 MC) sometimes they do, most of time they don't. The 11 MC (b) are fast enough anyway. 
antalo


----------



## alansplace

Wildcat_1 said:


> In the end I never did get my 2.6 EUSB11 to work even with a Linksys router on teh backend and numerous config chanegs. I went out and purchased a wireless ethernet bridge and teh Linksys USB200m wired adapter linked the two together and had 802.11g 54Mbps in a bout 1 minute afterwards. This was definately the best option for me and works great even when streaming from my tivo to my PC. I recommend this route to anyone. If ya need help let me know
> 
> WC


 i bought a linksys wet54g wireless bridge and a linksys usb200m and did the same as you with the same success. later i went one step farther by adding a second series 2 tivo equipped with a usb200m at the same location by plugging that same wireless bridge into a 4 port switching hub (creating, in effect, a wireless hub) and then plugging both tivo's into the hub.


----------



## alansplace

jaquade said:


> Now that Linksys has USB Adapters that support Wireless G, any
> ideas when Tivo will support G. The transfer time from one
> unit to another is very slow.


 i originally used the d-link 802.11b adapter that tivo was selling on the website. immediately i also concluded that 802.11b was way too slow for this purpose. so i bought a linksys wet54g wireless bridge (this was before the 'TiVo Wireless G USB Network Adapter' was introduced) and a linksys usb200m and had 802.11g working on my setup. in fact i later went one step further by adding a second series 2 tivo equipped with a usb200m at the same location by plugging that same wireless bridge into a 4 port switching hub (creating, in effect, a wireless hub) and then plugging both tivo's into the hub.


----------



## murrayjohnmomo

Has anyone tried any newer D-Link usb wireless adapters....I am interested in the DWL-G132, but can't find it on the approved list, or in any of the threads. I'm guessing that because it is a G I'm going to run into problems....


----------



## classicsat

Its not becasue it is a G, it is becasue of the chipset inside. Now, you could buy the adapter and luck out and find it has a supported chipset.


----------



## furrier

I am not a regular poster on these forums, but I wanted to share my success story for those setting up wireless for your Tivos, especially for those who want to transfer shows between Tivos or between your PC and your Tivo.

Please understand that my success story involves WEP security, but I am not concerned at all about security on my particular network. For those of you who aren't concerned either, read on.

Executive summary: Buy the Tivo-branded wireless adapters. They make a HUGE difference.

Longer summary: I have fought with trying to get reliable wireless transfers between my Tivos for a long time. Finally, having gone through various brands of Netgear, Linksys and Belkin adapters, and never being able to transfer in real time, I decided to go ahead and buy a pair of the Tivo wireless adapters.

As soon as I connected them and reconfigured the network, my transfers between Tivos and my PC are moving about 30% faster than real-time for Best Quality, and almost 50% faster than real-time for High Quality. 

Also, please note that pairing these adapters with an 802.11b router does not work well. The transfer improvements were minimal. But when paired with an 802.11g router, the speeds are through the roof.

If you are deseparately trying to get the wireless solution to work, my advice is to pay a bit of a premium (about $49.95 each) for the Tivo branded adapters. Couple them with a wireless G router and you're set.

Of course, if you are obsessed with your wireless security and the whole WEP/WPA issue, then you may not want to do this, but that's more of an individual issue I guess.


----------



## lrecoma

well I have a updat for the folks on here I am using a Series 2 tivo (with the latest software) with the linksys B wireless game adapter actually I have a 4 port switch connected to it so I have the TIvo and my ps2 running through the adapter and they both connect to the home network as well as the net. Not sure if anyone is running this setup but it does work ( for now atleast). I know its just B speed but I dont seem to get any lag. I dont have WEP turned on I just use MAC address filtering ( its faster) and I am connected into a Linksys G wireless router with the updated 5 db gain antennas.


----------



## Lupus

I got the package that had the Tivo, 1 year sub, and a wireless adapter and it of course worked perfectly (since it was the adapter that comes from Tivo). I of course had to change to WEP security which I was not thrilled about, but since there are a couple unsecured networks in my area my guess is that people would likely use them rather than bothering with one with even a weak security like WEP.

I also found that a phone line is no longer needed for the initial setup. I just hooked it up to my network, and it was able to do all the setup stuff through the network without worrying with a phone line.


----------



## TiVoStephen

Just as a reminder, this article is out of date -- as I edited the first post to say about a year ago! Since then we've added Dual-Tuner units with built-in Ethernet, and most of the adapters mentioned are hard to find. I'll edit the article again.


----------



## pdxjim

I upgraded the past two weeks to Comcast and installed a Linksys router. I then discovered my old wifi plug no longer worked. Got the Tivo USB type with the flip up antenna. Well, it shows as "poor" the signal strength and have been unable to download new data. I can use my laptop in the same are and the wifi shows a "strong" signal. Any suggestions? TIA


----------



## megazone

What Linksys router did you get? If it is one of the WRT54G family, especially WRT54GL, then you may be able to load 3rd party firmware instead of the factory firmware. And those often allow turning up the power, tweaking the WiFi signal, etc.


----------



## Stormspace

pdxjim said:


> I upgraded the past two weeks to Comcast and installed a Linksys router. I then discovered my old wifi plug no longer worked. Got the Tivo USB type with the flip up antenna. Well, it shows as "poor" the signal strength and have been unable to download new data. I can use my laptop in the same are and the wifi shows a "strong" signal. Any suggestions? TIA


If you put a third party firmware upgrade on your router you could burn it out. Before doing that you can try a few free things. First, change the position of the TiVo adapter by placing it in an area that isn't blocked by AV equipment. In the past I've raised mine above the other equipment using a longer cable, or extension.

Non free thngs:
Ycan purchase hi gain antenna's for your router. These will increase the signal range of your router and improve reception and broadcast. If the first suggestion doesn't work you can also try to relocate your router to another room if your setup makes this convienent. Lastly you can use a repeater, linksys makes one that works fairly well but it's rather pricey. Interestingly they also make another product that performs the same function for almost half the price. The "repeater" only works with the latest round of "G" routers while the older device, the WAP54G works with more things and is cheaper. You can even configure the WAP54G as a wireless client and it's superior strength will often bridge the gap that a smaller wireless client can't. If you do that however you will need the usb ethernet adapter and a cable to attach to the AP.


----------



## [email protected]

The Apple Airport Express Base station work great with units under Ethernet.They are not listed with Tivo as tested ,but I've found them to work great either under Mac
or window platforms.They work better than all others with greater range and security features enabled standard.


----------



## bbanks

I am a bit frustrated trying to get a compatable adapter to work with my new Tivo series 2 DT. I purchased a Netgear tivo wireless usb adapter and installed, only to find out that it isn't on the compatability list. I returned it yesterday and along with my list of compatable adapters, purchased a D-Link DWL G122. It too was not compatable to the box.

Please advise....this is wayyyy more difficult than it should be. 

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Stormspace

bbanks said:


> I am a bit frustrated trying to get a compatable adapter to work with my new Tivo series 2 DT. I purchased a Netgear tivo wireless usb adapter and installed, only to find out that it isn't on the compatability list. I returned it yesterday and along with my list of compatable adapters, purchased a D-Link DWL G122. It too was not compatable to the box.
> 
> Please advise....this is wayyyy more difficult than it should be.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bob


If you want to save yourself the headache and you have to have wireless g, then your best bet is the TiVo branded adapter.


----------



## Sadara

bbanks said:


> I am a bit frustrated trying to get a compatable adapter to work with my new Tivo series 2 DT. I purchased a Netgear tivo wireless usb adapter and installed, only to find out that it isn't on the compatability list. I returned it yesterday and along with my list of compatable adapters, purchased a D-Link DWL G122. It too was not compatable to the box.
> 
> Please advise....this is wayyyy more difficult than it should be.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bob


Save yourself the headache, get the Tivo brand Wireless Adapter, yes it costs more, but it was a lot easier to get it to work.


----------



## natashafialkov

i am hoping this isn't a question that has been answered a hundred times and i didn't see it, but here it goes anyway...we have had our tivo for a couple of years, we have a wireless router and broadband connection, everything worked fine until i noticed today that it said it couldn't get a connection to update the schedule. the only new thing in the house is that we got vonage phone service and i am assuming that is the issue. i unplugged the phone and the stuff going into it and it still couldn't connect when i did the test connection. any ideas? 

thanks so much! 
natasha


----------



## Stormspace

natashafialkov said:


> i am hoping this isn't a question that has been answered a hundred times and i didn't see it, but here it goes anyway...we have had our tivo for a couple of years, we have a wireless router and broadband connection, everything worked fine until i noticed today that it said it couldn't get a connection to update the schedule. the only new thing in the house is that we got vonage phone service and i am assuming that is the issue. i unplugged the phone and the stuff going into it and it still couldn't connect when i did the test connection. any ideas?
> 
> thanks so much!
> natasha


Are you using the TiVo wirelessly? Otherwise I do seem to remember there being a problem with TiVo using VOIP to dial out. Since you already have wireless in your house, if the TiVo isn't already you might want to make it wireless. You'll get the benefit of being able to use the Photos and Music features as well as the online scheduling.


----------



## ThePhantomsGirl

Are you trying to get the updates using the Vonage phone line? If so, that can be a VERY tricky thing. It CAN be done. You might want to do a search - for I believe there is a prefix that you put in and it may take many tries. Kind of not worth it when you have to keep doing it...

If you have wireless - it's much easier to do the updates via wireless with an adaptor. (although even that has been tricky lately with adaptors...the newer ones seem to ONLY work with the Tivo-branded one) 

Holly


----------



## daknole

HELP!!! I have a series 2 Toshiba that stopped being updated via my phone line in late Sept. I finally gave up and am in the process of switching the Tivo unit onto our wireless network. We have a Link Sys "N" router and I have the Tivo adapter I just bought today at Best Buy. It recognizes our wireless network but it keeps saying that there is no DHCP server. I am lost at this point. What is the reason for this error message? Thanks in advance.


----------

